# Sappy, yucky, icky Love Songs



## Gunny

Numero uno, all time

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw[/ame]


----------



## jillian

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8MSoHcxEk9s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8MSoHcxEk9s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Anything by Air Supply.


----------



## HideTheRum

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E14difCPvtA[/ame]

Sooo many good sappy love songs.


----------



## WillowTree

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19rC-Fl-KwM[/ame]






but Dolly Parton wrote it.


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

but Dolly Parton wrote it


she wrote it for porter wagoner....when she left his show


----------



## strollingbones

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7oPMVDhBEE[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI7gzXz1cHo[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuYFPyeWuig[/ame]


----------



## Burp

Endless Love - Lionel Richie and Diana Ross

Ick.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpXb5tc2NxU[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

This is an old one but god I love this voice.




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj6Vn5-rRcE[/ame]








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mwu1RZ_ZOI[/ame]


----------



## Burp

Ohhhh....I didn't see it when I did "preview" so I thought it didn't work.

Cool...thanks.


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2qZt8l7Xy8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vlv_g6_gnFE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38w_dSdMhOE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adcixPh_cTY[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Speaking of George Strait, I always like this sappy one.

''She'll Leave You With A Smile'' Video - George Strait - AOL Music


----------



## eots

I got you all beat


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HejVjzhKTY[/ame]


----------



## Said1

I'll take that bet and raise you one Chicago.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0TEa-Aa4sU[/ame]


----------



## random3434

_I  WIN! _ 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-38oelOufDc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Said1 said:


> I'll take that bet and raise you one Chicago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0TEa-Aa4sU





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLWIg68mXsk&feature=PlayList&p=F8DEB8A2B89A4B39&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=52[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Bring it ....


----------



## random3434

Gunny said:


> Bring it ....



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1m4DnwHdEA[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HFCQC196bU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fPtMuBtMs&feature=PlayList&p=B4958C1ECB53485A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=14[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

If I don't win, I don't stop ....


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5pLi0huhw[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5hdizBk7_E[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJIiWpgZ3nE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgm71BSBGao&feature=PlayList&p=7E9EE78BDAE11668&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=41[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq3KAd8UcFk[/ame]


----------



## manu1959

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwv-DxOPhSc[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Ok. I actually LOVE this song. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMrqfm7gWck[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK02DV98Zc8[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

arent yall doing some 50s?


----------



## random3434

game over, I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZZivl5iKCo[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Speaking of Elvis.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyrQqmc5UT8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WV5sc8xorU&feature=PlayList&p=A71FBB789FF7779E&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSqo17o2a1w[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn6tBYUiWKQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Said1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSqo17o2a1w


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVpDOIPx_sY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Time to break out the big guns

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDmslyGmGI[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saalGKY7ifU[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

no no shit....i have a better one....shit...something about..what did you think i would do at this moment....blah blah blah...i cant find it... a little help here?


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFYtpTot7hQ&feature=PlayList&p=434C4221A3586C63&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=788H0K5KrYI[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

strollingbones said:


> no no shit....i have a better one....shit...something about..what did you think i would do at this moment....blah blah blah...i cant find it... a little help here?



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdlsj8D1mH4&feature=PlayList&p=AF611E3FB6B99E24&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=45[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxo0lsJnx-U[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eT464L1YRA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

And the winner is ....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_tyCXYibZE&feature=PlayList&p=0B3F3A7DFE746F27&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lPVnfklI1Q&feature=PlayList&p=2CDC826D74C899D8&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Said1

Actually, I take my last submission back......flashbacks to middle school dances. :LOL:


----------



## Gunny

Said1 said:


> Actually, I take my last submission back......flashbacks to middle school dances. :LOL:



Allison Krauss is only one notch less hot than Reba.


----------



## Said1

Gunny said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I take my last submission back......flashbacks to middle school dances. :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison Krauss is only one notch less hot than Reba.
Click to expand...


How did manage to squeeze their way into a conversation about Cory Hart?


----------



## Gunny

Said1 said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I take my last submission back......flashbacks to middle school dances. :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison Krauss is only one notch less hot than Reba.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did manage to squeeze their way into a conversation about Cory Hart?
Click to expand...


Who?


----------



## Said1

Gunny said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allison Krauss is only one notch less hot than Reba.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did manage to squeeze their way into a conversation about Cory Hart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Ha. Ha.


----------



## manu1959

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQh112HQsoE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## Terry

manu1959 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQh112HQsoE


 I love this song and all the other covers done suck.


----------



## Terry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgRCIIjPIcI[/ame]


----------



## WillowTree

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhGZdSkX6IM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## editec

Without doubt the dumbest love song of all time

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozqfOzqMvlQ[/ame]

Good beat, though.


----------



## Sarah G

One that I actcually like:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTxnqUhhlIY[/ame]

Yucky, icky lovesong..


----------



## Sarah G

Another one I love:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFD2gu007dc[/ame]

Even Yuckier and ickier..


----------



## Care4all

anything AT ALL from Bread....sappy as can be!  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tcIwZzYUgE[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

Bread....continued  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgm71BSBGao[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing

Most of these songs want to make me vomit.  Seriously.  Gunny, sorry but Seal's 'Kiss From a Rose' is a great song. Couple of others are ok too but mostly?  Blech!   _Anything_ by the Carpenters (oh puleezzee shoot me!); Lionel Richie, Debbie Boone, the Bee Gees (or as the German friend of my brother's used to call them 'The Buh-GEES'), Air Supply (they do some music tv commerical now.  What do you call an old bean?  A has been), and the Captain and Tennille -- WTF kind of name is that for a group?  

I used to frequent a bar called Jacks in my youth and they had a DJ on Sunday nights and he always, always,_ always_ played this song.  I HATE it - saccharinely sweet bile.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIncdGED0I4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANwy1FcfvWk[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

Harry Dresden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2qZt8l7Xy8



 

Hard to believe Amy is now 27 and married.


----------



## Harry Dresden

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE[/ame]


----------



## YellowSubmarie

now i had the time of my life!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcrdDRAaBxI[/ame]


----------



## k2skier

Said1 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSqo17o2a1w



Hey, I thought it was supposed to be Michael Jackson; who's that black guy?


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq17mbj8RHI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_JmOTsYHM[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9iraoHE6JlY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9iraoHE6JlY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]​


----------



## Harry Dresden

and then there is this gem from 69....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y4UK8SCByI&feature=PlayList&p=13EC3D08B894E463&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfQ3a1T5yu8[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

1967 for this one....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8h7Ems_7MM[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5bmDujFud8[/ame]

Michael Bolton    To Love Somebody


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKuR3skM_g0&feature=PlayList&p=31792CED20D17B21&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=16[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBcOeKTGkD8





Real men can post here ?


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBcOeKTGkD8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real men can post here ?
Click to expand...


No, so you're safe.


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> Real men can post here ?



It's chancy.  Your "man card" could be violently removed from your wallet and a "chick card" put in it's place.


----------



## alan1

A different kind of love song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnBcjVjN-Tw&feature=PlayList&p=D354A5EED8D541CF&index=0[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real men can post here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's chancy.  Your "man card" could be violently removed from your wallet and a "chick card" put in it's place.
Click to expand...


Gunny's got guts, man.


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real men can post here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's chancy.  Your "man card" could be violently removed from your wallet and a "chick card" put in it's place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gunny's got guts, man.
Click to expand...


And anyone that wants Gunny's "Man Card" can come get it.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UymJaMOEpAs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny's got guts, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone that wants Gunny's "Man Card" can come get it.
Click to expand...


And that, ladies and gents, is why Gunny can post here.


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's chancy.  Your "man card" could be violently removed from your wallet and a "chick card" put in it's place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny's got guts, man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And anyone that wants Gunny's "Man Card" can come get it.
Click to expand...


But you don't REALLY like this stuff. It's stuff the stuff you WOULD like if you were a sissy, right ?


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny's got guts, man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone that wants Gunny's "Man Card" can come get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you don't REALLY like this stuff. It's stuff the stuff you WOULD like if you were a sissy, right ?
Click to expand...


Do you just have to give away everything?  I had a friend like you in highschool.  Cockblocking MFer.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0IM7Mvg80w&feature=PlayList&p=A2692BC3BE6ED3E0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=13[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tCrBF71JCU[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiLskdHmS8[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4MNCkErQVw[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> And anyone that wants Gunny's "Man Card" can come get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't REALLY like this stuff. It's stuff the stuff you WOULD like if you were a sissy, right ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you just have to give away everything?  I had a friend like you in highschool.  Cockblocking MFer.
Click to expand...


shit--my bad---it was supposed to be a PM. 

If I were a sissy I might like a lot of these same songs


----------



## Phoenix

Anguille said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4MNCkErQVw



Gaaaaaaah!  

That is just wrong in sooooo many ways!


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8IfCSnYPYo&feature=PlayList&p=BD7D4EF22FF64997&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=68[/ame]


----------



## Anguille

Gunny, I see that you couldn't resist that bubble bath after all.


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't REALLY like this stuff. It's stuff the stuff you WOULD like if you were a sissy, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just have to give away everything?  I had a friend like you in highschool.  Cockblocking MFer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shit--my bad---it was supposed to be a PM.
> 
> If I were a sissy I might like a lot of these same songs
Click to expand...


I like some of the songs.  I can even hold you down with one foot on your chest, give a Tarzan yell, then force you to listen to me sing them in my best Marine Corps voice.


----------



## del

OT

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5HRSmLlaiA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5HRSmLlaiA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TPeR8Aq6BQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

If you can't beat 'em ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Z6pWhM6TA[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you just have to give away everything?  I had a friend like you in highschool.  Cockblocking MFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit--my bad---it was supposed to be a PM.
> 
> If I were a sissy I might like a lot of these same songs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some of the songs.  I can even hold you down with one foot on your chest, give a Tarzan yell, then force you to listen to me sing them in my best Marine Corps voice.
Click to expand...


I'd let ya but Del gets pissed when other men mess with me like that and I sorta promised not too.


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-ewGNMOHs[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> If you can't beat 'em ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Z6pWhM6TA



See Eel Lady ????  Even Eve will post a video of herself and she's no spring chicken.


----------



## del

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> shit--my bad---it was supposed to be a PM.
> 
> If I were a sissy I might like a lot of these same songs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some of the songs.  I can even hold you down with one foot on your chest, give a Tarzan yell, then force you to listen to me sing them in my best Marine Corps voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd let ya but Del gets pissed when other men mess with me like that and I sorta promised not too.
Click to expand...


you're good to go. 

so to speak.........


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> shit--my bad---it was supposed to be a PM.
> 
> If I were a sissy I might like a lot of these same songs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like some of the songs.  I can even hold you down with one foot on your chest, give a Tarzan yell, then force you to listen to me sing them in my best Marine Corps voice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd let ya but Del gets pissed when other men mess with me like that and I sorta promised not too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ6o9Aig9o&feature=PlayList&p=109B9AF69C941770&index=0&playnext=1[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> See Eel Lady ????  Even Eve will post a video of herself and she's no spring chicken.



Well, that was a few years back.  I'm older now.


----------



## Gunny

Harry wanted to hear some late 70s BeeGees.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHnZS8mAKGM[/ame]


----------



## del

Gunny said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like some of the songs.  I can even hold you down with one foot on your chest, give a Tarzan yell, then force you to listen to me sing them in my best Marine Corps voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd let ya but Del gets pissed when other men mess with me like that and I sorta promised not too.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








help yourself


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXzr5Ip4vP0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Best country love song:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KvHB4zpNX4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Best country love song:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KvHB4zpNX4



That would be a matter of opinion.  I like Brad Paisley and all, but .....


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIg5zqGFoIs[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c&feature=PlayList&p=A402D582D562AB70&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=29[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-wJNpWgss8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ok, I'll agree with you on the above.  But if you're going to talk about country love songs, you can't leave out King George.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToRLCh4m3vA&feature=PlayList&p=F9B728B4A76DEE1C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieQNkvrdZwE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE5Bpaqz74w[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

MountainMan said:


> A different kind of love song.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnBcjVjN-Tw&feature=PlayList&p=D354A5EED8D541CF&index=0



Good song, MM.


----------



## Phoenix

One of my all time faves:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJuB1jRCcb4[/ame]



And of course, Bon Jovi:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTycK193HfM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWsHwNGI_d4[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r9KVuLRRnUI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r9KVuLRRnUI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## elvis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK9QVN0bpa4[/ame]

I love the bass line, but this song is WAY too sappy.


----------



## Phoenix

Video is kind of odd - someone has way too much time on their hands ... but the song is good.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHQSkgTsMzY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Very good - the epitome of a sappy love song - done by Clay Walker.

(And if Weston didn't get Jennifer back with this video, it was not for lack of trying. )

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fzdp7mm8z0]YouTube - I'd Love To Be Your Last-Clay Walker "For Someone Special"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGeEtYDZNJQ&feature=PlayList&p=BA78DCB9EA1C1D8C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=8]YouTube - Restless Heart - The Bluest Eyes in Texas (Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0]YouTube - -The Three Degrees- -When will see you again-[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXQDWuitMZc[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZzoUcOnXA&feature=PlayList&p=023C65E680DDC264&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - HEATWAVE - ALWAYS AND FOREVER (the original)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QS-JWovfAug]YouTube - Eagles - What Do I Do With My Heart (Long Road Out of Eden)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyQ4HXd4mnA]YouTube - Lost in the moment with you by Big and Rich[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u2_GQlwxbI]YouTube - Michael Bolton - When a Man Loves a Woman[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dOwHzCHfgA]YouTube - Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died In Your Arms[/ame]


----------



## actsnoblemartin

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IGLqwaMe1OY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IGLqwaMe1OY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ichO7gAeOGE]YouTube - JIM CROCE- TIME IN A BOTTLE BEST QUALITY[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Hey.... Don't mess with my man Croce!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4wirSuglyc]YouTube - 98Âº - I Do (Cherish You)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Hey.... Don't mess with my man Croce!
> 
> YouTube - 98Âº - I Do (Cherish You)




It's a good thing it ended like that, or that song could have been the sappiest, ickiest song of them all.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmWRjjpBlWw]YouTube - will you still love me tomorrow? the shirelles[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

.


----------



## DamnYankee

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - will you still love me tomorrow? the shirelles




Wonder when they figured out it wasn't love last night?


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HvaUpgIfWk]YouTube - George Michael & Paul Young Everytime You Go Away[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

I don't know Gunny, .. Bobby Vinton can give the Righteous Brothers a run for the fun chips in the sappyyuckyicky department.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2aFnibWp0M]YouTube - I Love How You Love Me- Bobby Vinton[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYXNAj4y6Oo]YouTube - Loverboy - Heaven In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfehwrjcu38&feature=fvst]YouTube - if bread[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI94AsuvUUA&feature=related]YouTube - elvis presley - always on my mind[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6DLXR5AGJU]YouTube - Crawling - Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory (HD music video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-tqgNoEB0Q]YouTube - Lonestar - When Cowboys Didn't Dance[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfKxmFuW_R8&feature=PlayList&p=2C3BA8CB6C74A040&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=53]YouTube - Brooks & Dunn - You're Gonna Miss Me When I'm Gone[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

THis is very sappy! I cannot wait until 7pm saturday.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU]YouTube - Coldplay - Yellow[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Y'all are getting WAY too gay.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Y'all are getting WAY too gay.


YOu better not be talking about Coldplay! 
They are going to be great this weekend. And you have to have some balls to play the Gorge in July.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7VsoxT_FUY]YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"[/ame]

Heh.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE]YouTube - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream[/ame]


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"
> 
> Heh.



If there were ever a time I'd neg rep you, that'd be it.. He's gross and his music stinks.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsRFer7YcX8&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis - Frankie & Johnny[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Dis said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"
> 
> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were ever a time I'd neg rep you, that'd be it.. He's gross and his music stinks.
Click to expand...


DOn't be dissin' the man, wench.


----------



## Gunny

And get rid of that avatar.  I want sometihing to fucking drool over, not a fucking 2nd grader.


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - GEORGE THOROGOOD "Bad To The Bone"
> 
> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there were ever a time I'd neg rep you, that'd be it.. He's gross and his music stinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOn't be dissin' the man, wench.
Click to expand...


If y'all think HE'S the man, no wonder you guys spend half your lives confused.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Y'all are getting WAY too gay.



Well, it _is_ the sappy, yucky, icky love song thread,  Gunnybear.


----------



## HUGGY

Gunny said:


> And get rid of that avatar.  I want sometihing to fucking drool over, not a fucking 2nd grader.



Pavlov's Dog @ roadkill.flightcrewzoo.com

Hey! what was I thinkin?  This is a sticky love song thread.. OK! this was the very first one I heard on a radio I pulled out o the trash and repaired at age six.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWNJuyK3PK0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4SxQ5BSJPc]YouTube - We've got tonight[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Gunny said:


> And get rid of that avatar.  I want sometihing to fucking drool over, not a fucking 2nd grader.


----------



## DamnYankee

Sappiest....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn6tBYUiWKQ]YouTube - Olivia: I honestly love you[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

Jaine's Got a Gun.


----------



## Phoenix

Very sappy ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJGkMC7hv5Q]YouTube - Air Supply - Just As I Am[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYMSQPKHyJc&feature=related]YouTube - Chad & Jeremy A Summer Song[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

One of my favorites   
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtXQ31F1A-k]YouTube - Sukiyaki - Ue wo muite arukou - Kyu Sakamoto[/ame]


----------



## RodISHI

Remake of Sukiyaki by Taste of Honey in English in the early 80'S

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcad9bNv670]YouTube - A Taste of Honey on Solid Gold performing SUKIYAKI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uerpt-TiF6k]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - I Can't Unlove You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQouJdvB80U]YouTube - Ella Fitzgeral - Misty[/ame]


----------



## Said1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zGGzsiA1dA]YouTube - Loving Her Was Easier - Nelson / Kristofferson[/ame]


----------



## YWN666

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW9-FOLG-iA&feature=related]YouTube - Dan Hicks and his Hot licks-How Can I Miss You When You Won't Go Away[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLn6maxATvQ]YouTube - Josh Turner Your Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ze5boOcxLM]YouTube - Paul Brandt- I Do[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhglGmvUG0U]YouTube - trisha yearwood - how do i live[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

The essence of this song is beyond words. If only more people realized the truth and voice of the soul. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzza85sz_jA]YouTube - Paul Stookey Wedding Song[/ame]


----------



## Terry

BasicGreatGuy said:


> The essence of this song is beyond words. If only more people realized the truth and voice of the soul.
> 
> YouTube - Paul Stookey Wedding Song


He sounds like arlo guthrie


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia90j4OudbA]YouTube - If Tomorrow Never Comes[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDIYiW_m7uM]YouTube - heatwave - always and forever[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl7LdevJ71c]YouTube - Martina McBride & Bob Seger - Chances Are[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs]YouTube - Whitesnake - Here I Go Again[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

What a great thread 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6pkW23vpKM]YouTube - Elvis Costello & The Imposters - I Want You (Tim Festival)[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_jr2vydBuI&feature=PlayList&p=2B683F56E8F0F238&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=10]YouTube - Elvis Costello with Diana Krall on piano - Almost Blue[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE9AwR0awVQ]YouTube - Roy Orbison - Crying[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI94AsuvUUA]YouTube - elvis presley - always on my mind[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

You can never forget this one

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEbV5M59Xc8&feature=related]YouTube - Ken Lee 2 - A Better English (ENGLISH SUBS)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You can never forget this one
> 
> YouTube - Ken Lee 2 - A Better English (ENGLISH SUBS)


 




Sowwy


----------



## xsited1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6E4Cs2H-xE]YouTube - Mr. Big - To Be With You[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KDm1Hf1rQk]YouTube - "Last Night I Dreamt That Sombody Loved Me" - The Smiths[/ame]Best intro ever.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljdodmEly6A]YouTube - Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyW3LDLd7_Q]YouTube - Sade - No Ordinary Love (A. Hall 1993)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag]YouTube - Marvin Gaye Lets Get It On[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juWHJCQGUq0]YouTube - Roger Waters - Three Wishes[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

Mr.Fitnah said:


> You can never forget this one
> 
> YouTube - Ken Lee 2 - A Better English (ENGLISH SUBS)



2:25-9

roflmao!!!


----------



## PixieStix

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YouTube - Roger Waters - Three Wishes


 

That song definately belongs in this thread.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXRLEyIoJZA]YouTube - Third Eye Blind - Motorcycle Driveby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyQ4HXd4mnA]YouTube - Lost in the moment with you by Big and Rich Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Liability

I am so sickened by THIS one that I cannot bear listening to it.

SEA OF LOVE by the "Honey Drippers" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8]YouTube - Robert Plant & Jimmy Page-Sea Of Love[/ame]

Makes me wanna hurl everytime I hear it!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLmhIBLOtKw]YouTube - Special Guest Don Williams "I Believe in you"[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJaap5XwiPA]YouTube - Paul McCartney - Till There Was You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

When I'm With You~Sheriff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ls7cH3elBc]YouTube - When I'm With You - Sheriff[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBLFBcY5WNY]YouTube - lonestar~now~[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE]YouTube - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I used to love this song, sorry I could only find a video that went with clips from CSI.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u7UEvOGx6w]YouTube - Diamond Rio - You're Gone - for YTDAW[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman?[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HWNKDmlnnQ]YouTube - Music of the Night - The Phantom of the Opera[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h43VhgiYQgI]YouTube - All I Ask Of You ... Andrew Lloyd Webber[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dff0D-2XShs]YouTube - Air Supply - All Out Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoZC0Lkji2A]YouTube - Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black - When I Said I Do[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdLklXD5YYc]YouTube - Shania Twain - The Woman In Me (Needs The Man In You)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4i4raUtb_iI]YouTube - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQSYu1H5lMY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQF9kpwupeU]YouTube - Richard Marx-Right here waiting for you[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Unbelievable sappy, yucky, icky love song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kybeq2dWBf8]YouTube - Nothing Gonna Change My Love For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liQiQBh1vJA]YouTube - Boston Livin' for You[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xikQ0c5KdZE]YouTube - Rod Stewart and the Faces. Maggie May[/ame]    [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgfSzuFD8rw]YouTube - The Outfield - Your Love[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY45DkaP9Ls]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I just called to say I love you[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAA0rMirsSs]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Hello[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AqHY3iKRvw]YouTube - say you say me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc]YouTube - Rod Stewart-You're in my heart[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eT464L1YRA]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Heaven[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vthNBNqAEQY]YouTube - Richard Marx - "Now and Forever" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Liability

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - say you say me




I liked letterman's riff on that crappy song:

"Say Who? Say WHAT?"


----------



## PixieStix

Liability said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - say you say me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked letterman's riff on that crappy song:
> 
> "Say Who? Say WHAT?"
Click to expand...

 
Post it then. I do not always like the songs I post either


----------



## Liability

PixieStix said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - say you say me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked letterman's riff on that crappy song:
> 
> "Say Who? Say WHAT?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post it then. I do not always like the songs I post either
Click to expand...




No no.  Not THE Letterman.  

_David_ Letterman.

And he didn't sing anything.

He just screwed around with the song title.

Like he did for some of the lyrics from the Michael Jackson song, Billie Jean. 

". . . and the CHAIR is not my son!"


----------



## PixieStix

Liability said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked letterman's riff on that crappy song:
> 
> "Say Who? Say WHAT?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post it then. I do not always like the songs I post either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no. Not THE Letterman.
> 
> _David_ Letterman.
> 
> And he didn't sing anything.
> 
> He just screwed around with the song title.
> 
> Like he did for some of the lyrics from the Michael Jackson song, Billie Jean.
> 
> ". . . and the CHAIR is not my son!"
Click to expand...

 
I understood completely what you were talking about


----------



## Liability

PixieStix said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post it then. I do not always like the songs I post either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no. Not THE Letterman.
> 
> _David_ Letterman.
> 
> And he didn't sing anything.
> 
> He just screwed around with the song title.
> 
> Like he did for some of the lyrics from the Michael Jackson song, Billie Jean.
> 
> ". . . and the CHAIR is not my son!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understood completely what you were talking about
Click to expand...


Uh huh.

It shows, too.

And you're one up on me, then!


----------



## PixieStix

Liability said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no. Not THE Letterman.
> 
> _David_ Letterman.
> 
> And he didn't sing anything.
> 
> He just screwed around with the song title.
> 
> Like he did for some of the lyrics from the Michael Jackson song, Billie Jean.
> 
> ". . . and the CHAIR is not my son!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> I understood completely what you were talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> It shows, too.
> 
> And you're one up on me, then!
Click to expand...

 
?


----------



## hjmick

WillowTree said:


> YouTube - I Will Always Love You Whitney Houston Video The Bodyguard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Dolly Parton wrote it.



And I believe she performed before Whitney did as well. She sang it in _The Best Little Whorehouse In Texas_. Always liked Dolly's version better.


----------



## hjmick

Not really all that sappy or icky:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU2U3QAUGak]YouTube - ELVIS PRESLEY: Kentucky Rain[/ame]


----------



## Liability

PixieStix said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> 
> I understood completely what you were talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> It shows, too.
> 
> And you're one up on me, then!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Rough translation time!

If you understood what I was talking about, I failed to see that you understood it.

And, if you DID understand what I was talking about you are "one up" on me, because I have no clue what any of this means anymore!


----------



## PixieStix

Liability said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.
> 
> It shows, too.
> 
> And you're one up on me, then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rough translation time!
> 
> If you understood what I was talking about, I failed to see that you understood it.
> 
> And, if you DID understand what I was talking about you are "one up" on me, because I have no clue what any of this means anymore!
Click to expand...

 
Now, now just say what you want  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLEhh_XpJ-0]YouTube - Say Say Say by Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVM7itZ-eGs]YouTube - Robert Plant - If I were a Carpenter[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngI1Y88yEj4]YouTube - brand new pair of rollerskates Niki Luparelli[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2aFnibWp0M]YouTube - I Love How You Love Me- Bobby Vinton[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuZTk1hdpMs&feature=related]YouTube - Patsy Cline -- I Fall To Pieces[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pfTfMoR8sg[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_jCNchJSyI]YouTube - Sarah Mclachlan - I Love You (album : Mirrorball)[/ame]

Great slow dance song.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hGvQtumNAY]YouTube - You Can't Handle The Truth[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xu71i89xvs]YouTube - Hank Williams: Lovesick Blues[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_5-oVJAdHA]YouTube - The Everly Brothers - Let It Be Me (1964)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otbL8blg1vk]YouTube - nickelback-far away(lyrics and music vid)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

please no more nickelback!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> please no more nickelback!



I _*like*_ Nickelback.


----------



## Luissa

I know!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I know!



Fine.

Don't come crying to me when EZ neg reps you because you made me play Poison.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIKPGVTwEY]YouTube - Poison - Every Rose Has Its Thorn (2001 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzW_7ANnHZI]YouTube - SONNY & CHER - I Got You Babe (rare clip)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgEBkCJlvzw]YouTube - Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Clay Walker[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCGvfaVFao0]YouTube - Someone Who Believes In you - air supply[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U



You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
Click to expand...


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
Click to expand...

 sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPD-4HZtahM&feature=related]YouTube - I Will Always Love You (Hee Haw, 1974) - Dolly Parton[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.
Click to expand...


Oh no, you didn't!


----------



## RodISHI

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR3hg452VGc]YouTube - I LOVE YOU - Celine Dion ( lyrics )[/ame]

Rod put this one off of the tape we had onto the computer for me.


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgT_mJXbvCQ]YouTube - REO Speedwagon - Keep On Loving You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.
Click to expand...


Sinead OConnor couldn't fuck her way out of a biker bar.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
> 
> 
> 
> sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sinead OConnor couldn't fuck her way out of a biker bar.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dis

About time to resurrect this one, I think.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
> 
> 
> 
> sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sinead OConnor couldn't fuck her way out of a biker bar.
Click to expand...


why would she want to!


----------



## Dis

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bitch about Nickelback and play THAT ...?
> 
> 
> 
> sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sinead OConnor couldn't fuck her way out of a biker bar.
Click to expand...


LMFAO!


----------



## Dis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMoMBFhMdDw]YouTube - Time of my life - Dirty Dancing Soundtrack[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> sinead has more talent in her right hand then nickelback has all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinead OConnor couldn't fuck her way out of a biker bar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why would she want to!
Click to expand...


You miss the point.  If bikers won't hit on it, most four-legged critters wouldn't either.


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sinead OConnor couldn't fuck her way out of a biker bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why would she want to!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  If bikers won't hit on it, most four-legged critters wouldn't either.
Click to expand...

I got your point! And I still say!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would she want to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  If bikers won't hit on it, most four-legged critters wouldn't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got your point! And I still say!
Click to expand...


Hmmm ... just for that  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt70fjiyroE]YouTube - Nickelback - Animals (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I hate all of you!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I hate all of you!


----------



## Luissa

I was just kidding!


----------



## Dis

Luissa said:


> I hate all of you!



Eh.  Might as wel go for broke.

This one's for you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XCVLav66F0]YouTube - Rockstar - Nickelback (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I was just kidding!



Whew!


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRNKGy_uELI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Dis said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.  Might as wel go for broke.
> 
> This one's for you.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XCVLav66F0]YouTube - Rockstar - Nickelback (Lyrics)[/ame]
Click to expand...


I am not listening!


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2UTwrmGO7Q]YouTube - Sinead O'Connor - Sacrifice[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2bIAwmQ1k8]YouTube - Alabama - If I Had you[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J8q4cBSkTQ]YouTube - 3DoorsDown - Here without you[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPaNzTXwZvg&NR=1]YouTube - Elvis Costello, Indoor Fireworks[/ame]

We play these parlour games
We play at make believe
When we get to the part where I say that I'm going to leave
Everybody loves a happy ending but we don't even try
We go straight past pretending
To the part where everybody loves to cry

Chorus:
Indoor fireworks
Can still burn your fingers
Indoor fireworks
We swore we were safe as houses
They're not so spectacular
They don't burn up in the sky
But they can dazzle or delight
Or bring a tear
When the smoke gets in your eyes

You were the spice of life
The gin in my vermouth
And though the sparks would fly
I thought our love was fireproof
Sometimes we'd fight in public darling
With very little cause
But different kinds of sparks would fly
When we got on our own behind closed doors

(Chorus)

It's time to tell the truth
These things have to be faced
My fuse is burning out
And all that powder's gone to waste
Don't think for a moment dear that we'll ever be through
I'll build a bonfire of my dreams
And burn a broken effigy of me and you

(Chorus)


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONepFcRGkHE]YouTube - Debbie Gibson - Lost in your eyes (live)[/ame]


----------



## noose4

super sappy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4ZDjFGUB0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN4ZDjFGUB0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKNRzN3nrGE]YouTube - Marvin Gaye-Lets Get It On[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Eve said:


> YouTube - Marvin Gaye-Lets Get It On



Nice


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PP1HEFlkdY]YouTube - Starship-NothingÂ´s Gonna Stop Us Now[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

I love dogs and this song is definitely sappy  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7lQ7TEZ1F4]YouTube - the puppy song (Harry Nilsson)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1gwDA2NJeQ]YouTube - breathe - hands to heaven 80 song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktw9jcC2psA]YouTube - John Berry - Kiss Me in the Car[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7-zipNJP38]YouTube - Perfect Stranger-Right to Remain Silent[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKIhDnIPR-E]YouTube - Wade Hayes "What I Meant to Say"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klWluYoa0_8]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias Hero[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gehERn5QiSQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project Old And Wise (Studio Version Audio Overdub) (((Stereo)))[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmysaP1vPzk]YouTube - Exile ---- Woke up in love with You[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3HrtmQkpJ4[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIn8i16VeF4]YouTube - Gregory Abbott - Shake You Down[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyYwOTnFXGw]YouTube - Keith Whitley-"Don't Close Your Eyes" (Live-1989)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soO0CMnU9Bo&feature=PlayList&p=154D22BA1AB27FC0&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=15]YouTube - Don't Know Much-Ronstadt & Neville LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ls7cH3elBc]YouTube - When I'm With You - Sheriff[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLn6maxATvQ]YouTube - Josh Turner Your Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqMOVdde3jo]YouTube - What's forever for - michael martin murphy (JM)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMCH8soTemc]YouTube - Collin Raye - The Gift[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ_R7KuYMS8]YouTube - Chris Young - Gettin' You Home[/ame]


----------



## Fatality

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLEd2bEuNDo[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2G7HHLXLC0"]YouTube - HIM - Heaven Tonight[/ame]



I hold your hand in mine
I hold your hand and you're so lonely
Oh so lonely
Your eyes have lost their light
Your eyes have lost their light and you're empty
Oh my God you're so empty

(I'm in love with you)
You are my heaven tonight
(I'm in love with you)
You are my heaven tonight

Trying to find the heart you hide
Trying to find the heart you hide in vain
Oh in vain
And you're my haven in life
And you're my haven in death, Baby
Life and Death my Darling

(I'm in love with you)
You are my heaven tonight
(I'm in love with you)
You are my heaven tonight
(I'm in love with you)
You are my heaven tonight
(I'm in love with you)
You are my heaven tonight
(I'm in love with you)

Reapeat

That's right
(I'm in love with you)
That's right
(I'm in love with you)
That's right
(I'm in love with you)
That's right
(I'm in love with you)

​


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/59BZxgohr9g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/59BZxgohr9g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

Isn't there something intrinsically wrong with you posting in this thread?


----------



## dilloduck

Gunny said:


> Isn't there something intrinsically wrong with you posting in this thread?



gotta keep people on thier toes

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJbizTCeJMg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJbizTCeJMg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Gunny

dilloduck said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't there something intrinsically wrong with you posting in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta keep people on thier toes
> 
> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJbizTCeJMg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aJbizTCeJMg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
Click to expand...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec46LlVU0-Q]YouTube - One year of love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiwbabGKwjM]YouTube - The Ronettes - Be my baby[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

Eve said:


> YouTube - The Ronettes - Be my baby




hey--that aint sappy, icky OR yucky. Please don't derail the thread


----------



## Phoenix

dilloduck said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Ronettes - Be my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey--that aint sappy, icky OR yucky. Please don't derail the thread
Click to expand...


It's pretty sappy.


----------



## Phoenix

Is this sappy or icky enough?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigVvZMw3Ds]YouTube - Alabama-She's Close Enough To Perfect For Me[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> Is this sappy or icky enough?
> 
> YouTube - Alabama-She's Close Enough To Perfect For Me[/url]




Nah... We're all perfect...


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Nah... We're all perfect...



You got a mouse in your pocket?

Cuz I'm only _practically perfect_ - just like Mary Poppins.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd0UoyOtA-w]YouTube - Toby Keith - Me Too[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySl-nplp7js[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee

Eve said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah... We're all perfect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You got a mouse in your pocket?*
> 
> Cuz I'm only _practically perfect_ - just like Mary Poppins.
Click to expand...


No, but I've got.... Never mind.... TMI....


----------



## DamnYankee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8SR9dRwsB0]YouTube - VENUS - frankie avalon -[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> No, but I've got.... Never mind.... TMI....


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0wUSUvdbIWE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0wUSUvdbIWE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvwrSdMY7dQ&feature=related]YouTube - Alan Parsons Project "TIME"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnO-TidMY8g]YouTube - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me....P.S. I Love You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN8RNeT9mLE]YouTube - Sophie B. Hawkins - As I Lay Me Down[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2NRsl9sTOr4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2NRsl9sTOr4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w70PTDBjsvA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w70PTDBjsvA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8XJGdI3-lg]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Dream On[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnB0kTSmajA]YouTube - Air Supply - Just As I Am[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounJsqomcv8]YouTube - Billy Joel - Just the way you are[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLi_osYNsOU]YouTube - Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrBF8Se0Mso]YouTube - Phil Collins - One More Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-FQL-tJ3ic]YouTube - These Arms Of Mine Otis Redding (***Lyrics Included***) .ldies:.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUewlgyeVjU]YouTube - I Need You Now(More Than Words Can Say)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

In the spirit of the season

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhG8zC4npsE]YouTube - Love Song For A Vampire[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUgHBmioRrE]YouTube - ALABAMA - Feels So Right[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA6J36uhMew]YouTube - Richard Marx - The Way She Loves Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Love this song...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHTT6Ibtw4]YouTube - "I Melt" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A]YouTube - "Bless The Broken Road" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaeMmD8IOuE]YouTube - Olivia Newton-John - I Honestly Love You: Closed Captioned, Version 2[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0R3jTGcB73o]YouTube - Sheryl Crow ft. Kid Rock - Picture (w/ lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHQQUtY_KLA]YouTube - I'd love to be your last by Clay Walker[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8o-i1exXUO0]YouTube - Backstreet Boys - As Long As You Love Me[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AZ2r7uZiBk]YouTube - The Fleetwoods - Mr Blue - 1959[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7oQEPfe-O8]YouTube - R.E.M. - The One I Love (2003 Digital Remaster)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7PGXkXXhAc]YouTube - Billy Dean - I wouldn't be a man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJuB1jRCcb4]YouTube - Look At You Girl[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qkIcna7vyc]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - So In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvDbz4s--o&feature=PlayList&p=F92D9B9CDBC1591A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=26]YouTube - Faith Hill - It Matters To Me (Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzIs3nKF98Y]YouTube - Commodores - Three Times A Lady (Promo Clip)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiyKwigIvkI]YouTube - Let me touch you for a while by Alison Krauss[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPMuX_2rF8]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Lost and Found - CS TX[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark: .[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

you guys are a bunch of saps!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> you guys are a bunch of saps!



sappy, yucky and icky, posting love songs.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TGs3R4tmLw]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses: No Dunes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-FQL-tJ3ic]YouTube - These Arms Of Mine Otis Redding (***Lyrics Included***) .ldies:.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUmWudcBg2w]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody ('Ghost' Soundtrack)[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> you guys are a bunch of saps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sappy, yucky and icky, posting love songs.
Click to expand...

I should clarify, you are sappy Gunny is icky!


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X35Mundp3j4]YouTube - EndLess Love - Diana Ross e Lionel Richie[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> I should clarify, you are sappy Gunny is icky!



You wanna be yucky and be part of the cool crowd?


----------



## Luissa

Eve said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should clarify, you are sappy Gunny is icky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna be yucky and be part of the cool crowd?
Click to expand...

nope! I like to choose my own path!


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNtOtnY09xg]YouTube - love, look what you've done to me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> nope! I like to choose my own path!



ok, well, don't say I never offered.


----------



## Luissa

whatever! Your little group sucks!


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> whatever! Your little group sucks!



Shhhh!  

Everybody will want in.  Loudmouth.


----------



## Care4all

I'll be yucky...

if you'll have me...


----------



## Phoenix

Care4all said:


> I'll be yucky...
> 
> if you'll have me...



Absolutely!  

You're doing splendid tonight anyway.  Luissa was just causing trouble and hurting Gunny's feelings.  But she's leaving, so it'll all work out.


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be yucky...
> 
> if you'll have me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> You're doing splendid tonight anyway.  Luissa was just causing trouble and hurting Gunny's feelings.  But she's leaving, so it'll all work out.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm just crushed.

Nothing wrong with love songs.  Dang sure ain't going to get much slow dancing in a mosh pit.


----------



## Gunny

Care4all said:


> I'll be yucky...
> 
> if you'll have me...



Oh, like YOU had to ask.  Ms Ultra Sweet and Nice.  I feel like washing my mouth out with soap every time you post.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Yeah, I'm just crushed.
> 
> Nothing wrong with love songs.  Dang sure ain't going to get much slow dancing in a mosh pit.



Silly youngsters.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be yucky...
> 
> if you'll have me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, like YOU had to ask.  Ms Ultra Sweet and Nice.  I feel like washing my mouth out with soap every time you post.
Click to expand...


Guess that means you're in, Care.


----------



## Care4all

COOL!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMG3VR5PP4]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot " If You Could Read My Mind" - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AM7zb5FMmLM]YouTube - Old Fashioned Love Song (1975) - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSz16ngdsG0]YouTube - sarah mclachlan - i will remember you[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

Gunny said:


> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be yucky...
> 
> if you'll have me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> You're doing splendid tonight anyway.  Luissa was just causing trouble and hurting Gunny's feelings.  But she's leaving, so it'll all work out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm just crushed.
> 
> Nothing wrong with love songs.  Dang sure ain't going to get much slow dancing in a mosh pit.
Click to expand...


ah! so sweet! I still don't want to join your group.


and as for Eve, I'm back!


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLjthKdM63I]YouTube - Laura Branigan - Ti Amo (Live) - HQ Audio[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Luissa said:


> ah! so sweet! I still don't want to join your group.
> 
> 
> and as for Eve, I'm back!



Tease!


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5bmDujFud8]YouTube - Michael Bolton - To Love Somebody[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkGUt4QYc08]YouTube - Janis Joplin - To love somebody[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N42bYLoaZho[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLn1aUvB-fw]YouTube - Art Garfunkel I Only Have Eyes For You Live in Canada[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb4acvJpktc]YouTube - Art Garfunkel : Break Away[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTZFaM4SVyo]YouTube - Have I Told You Lately - Rod Stewart - Lyrics[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kybeq2dWBf8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kybeq2dWBf8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Big Black Dog

Sappy, yucky, icky love songs...

MUSKRAT LOVE has to be the worst of the crop.


----------



## dilloduck

Big Black Dog said:


> Sappy, yucky, icky love songs...
> 
> MUSKRAT LOVE has to be the worst of the crop.



well--here's your big chance  !!


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6lE6Htee0sA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6lE6Htee0sA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qxXCbRpaoFY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qxXCbRpaoFY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/A0qm8nq8RcA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/A0qm8nq8RcA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcpGyKkME9k]YouTube - Shenandoah - I Wanna Be Loved Like That[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Can't take my eyes off you[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soO0CMnU9Bo]YouTube - Don't Know Much-Ronstadt & Neville LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSj0jLcPrW8]YouTube - Eagles - Love will keep us alive (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrvuhPVbMWE]YouTube - Tim McGraw My Best Friend Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E88o4bVdE9k]YouTube - Keith Urban Your Everything Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ_nNG8-k7g]YouTube - Josh Gracin Unbelievable Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8]YouTube - Foreigner-I Want to Know What Love Is[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THBtNhY1myk]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - Anything But Mine[/ame]


----------



## Terry

That was a nice song, Gunny.  thanks for turning me on to it.


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljdodmEly6A]YouTube - Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WwhRV1XP6A]YouTube - I Can't Tell You Why - Eagles[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Well here is another lol

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I9hVzqTbn0]YouTube - Savage Garden - To The Moon & Back[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDOcELESjwg]YouTube - "Love You Out Loud" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOyv6Xmsw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPiK_yGG8ag]YouTube - Billy Joel "Just the way you are" Live 1977[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wu6dGMOaY0]YouTube - Billy Joel - She's Got A Way Live 1977[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSTwwiCEZMM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmuqORloBJw]YouTube - Keith Urban - Only You Can Love Me This Way[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8-MrHesljE]YouTube - Billy Currington - Must Be Doin' Somethin' Right[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyX_Sh1pgA0]YouTube - Josh Gracin - Stay With Me (Brass Bed) - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXwWT2Chx64]YouTube - Can't Take My Eyes Off You - Lady Antebellum[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJSR29XjGyQ]YouTube - Tracy Byrd - The Keeper Of The Stars[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Gunny you are showing just how much of a romantic you are.  Actually I like your song choices just not use to seeing Guys post those softer mushy ones.  I am not complaining because I love music.  Thanks much for turning me on to some music I have never heard before.


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> Gunny you are showing just how much of a romantic you are.  Actually I like your song choices just not use to seeing Guys post those softer mushy ones.  I am not complaining because I love music.  Thanks much for turning me on to some music I have never heard before.



Cuz they have no balls.  And they're dumb.  I don't get many slow dances to Ironman.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adcixPh_cTY&NR=1]YouTube - George Strait - Carrying Your Love With Me[/ame]


----------



## Terry

A guy that likes to dance too? damn.


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> A guy that likes to dance too? damn.




Don't you think it sets off the two different martial arts and powerlifting rather well? 

I'm not afraid of me.


----------



## Terry

Living Art work I would say...and your verbiage on top of that is the cherry on the cake.  Well someone's cake. lol


----------



## Gunny

Terry said:


> Living Art work I would say...and your verbiage on top of that is the cherry on the cake.  Well someone's cake. lol



Definitely "someone's".


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=einAnuV75Uw]YouTube - Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (North Carolina 1991)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vr9rtQbijR8]YouTube - Melanie Safka - Brand New Key 1971[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1-j44PHL3s]YouTube - Tiny Tim - I Saw Mr Presley Tiptoeing Thru The Tulips[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

froggy said:


> YouTube - Melanie Safka - Brand New Key 1971



I already did that one, dude, and it ain't a love song.  What's a damned frog doing in a love song thread anyway?  Think you'll get an e-kiss and turn into fucking Prince or something?


----------



## froggy

Gunny said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Melanie Safka - Brand New Key 1971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did that one, dude, and it ain't a love song.  What's a damned frog doing in a love song thread anyway?  Think you'll get an e-kiss and turn into fucking Prince or something?
Click to expand...


you never no and i beg the differ shes after the boy with a brand new key.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dff_KPp_7aI]YouTube - R. Dean Taylor - Indiana Wants Me. Video blocked in some locations.[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynetmk51tks]YouTube - Everything I Do (I Do It For You) - Stewart Gilligan Griffin[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg]YouTube - Peter Frampton-Baby I love your way[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFpZzWdu6XM]YouTube - Roxette - Vulnerable[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piq4rjA7sBM]YouTube - Scorpions - You and I (acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGoWtY_h4xo]YouTube - Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4dLPq77gWo]YouTube - Bellamy Brothers - Lovers Live Longer - ZEUZ 9[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y7JZZhK1aU]YouTube - Peter Cetera ~ The Glory Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r19049hFqF4]YouTube - Bellamy Brothers - You'll Never Be Sorry[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoZC0Lkji2A&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black - When I Said I Do[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls&feature=related]YouTube - JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcpGyKkME9k]YouTube - Shenandoah - I Wanna Be Loved Like That[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaJez5eowWM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always: MTV Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck9gQlR8CM8]YouTube - Gary Allan - Her Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-P8Fgfhvk&feature=fvw]YouTube - Crimson & Clover[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Tougher Than The Rest[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIj81BJJMQA]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Everywhere (Official Music Video)[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dpjbhc09ORk]YouTube - Eagles - Ol' 55 Live[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtOy8R01fTA]YouTube - Chuck Wicks - Stealing Cinderella[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Meister said:


> YouTube - Eagles - Ol' 55 Live



i've crawled out of some good warm beds and got into my ol 66 drove home listening to that one.


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS6-b7CONDI]YouTube - Thats amore Dean Martin[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AU0Zxt2AwT4]YouTube - Dean Martin - Sway[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzlKwOoQ4eE]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Still[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c&feature=related]YouTube - Lionel richie - How long[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oaHHrNQVrg&feature=related]YouTube - WICKED GAME [HD] Chris Isaak[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjN8huzS2Nc&feature=related]YouTube - Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofzYpXernHs]YouTube - Spanky & Our Gang- I'd Like To Get To Know You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdlPjAJFIrw]YouTube - U2 - With Or Without You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOkC2cB4WNA&feature=related]YouTube - Herman's Hermits-There's a Kind of Hush[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Anymore (live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE]YouTube - Daydream Believer The Monkees[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI61ltOyCcY&feature=related]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - Danny's Song (LIVE - Midnight Special -[/ame]


----------



## Terry

They did the Best cover to "Danny Song" ever!


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xG17ugDU1GA]YouTube - Emerson Drive - Belongs To You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63nlhoda2MY]YouTube - I Only Have Eyes For You - The Flamingos[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

I was reading the notes Richard Marx wrote about this song on the inside cover of the Greatest Hits CD it is on.  Apparently he wrote this about his children.  It's just wonderful IMO.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45s3RrYHqt0]YouTube - Richard Marx - Angel's Lullaby[/ame]


----------



## alan1

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5dwksSbD34]YouTube - Harry Chapin--Taxi[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwZrYFJVz74&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Fb8XbpWMM]YouTube - Can't Fight This Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9caVh9gFQw8&feature=related]YouTube - Sam Cooke- Blue Moon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fginS6uhw-8]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - It's All Right[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAetaE-MzDs&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Kentucky Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hw76UR5HIY]YouTube - He Doesn't Even Know Her-John Berry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62okIG1DNB8]YouTube - Your Love Amazes Me - John Berry[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdLklXD5YYc]YouTube - Shania Twain - The Woman In Me (Needs The Man In You)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV-V8KMNY9c]YouTube - Bon Jovi - In These Arms[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhdUucs8AlY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Teddy Bear.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Elvis Presley - Teddy Bear.



copycat


----------



## Gunny

Eve said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Elvis Presley - Teddy Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copycat
Click to expand...


Everyone here is.  Cool songs are hard to come by.  Or is that a good man ... errrr .... something like that .....


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wattjJtPT80]YouTube - Ray Charles : I Can't Stop Lovin You :[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Everyone here is.  Cool songs are hard to come by.  Or is that a good man ... errrr .... something like that .....



Fairy nuff.  

Yes and yes


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sd0W1RyMnE]YouTube - Phil Collins Against All Odds(Take A Look At Me Now)[/ame]


----------



## Terry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaJez5eowWM]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always: MTV Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m6lymJy57E&feature=related]YouTube - Dion The Wanderer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD9mCp8SifM&feature=related]YouTube - Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA&feature=related]YouTube - The Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Vp1EGCYlQ]YouTube - Draggin' the Line - Tommy James[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Sappy:   +++++

Yucky:   +++++

Icky:     +++++
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsle8Y-fc4M&feature=related]YouTube - The Beach Boys lost concert - Surfer girl[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkMhHQ8UicQ]YouTube - The Beatles - The Long And Winding Road (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM]YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfK4-g6Vd3s]YouTube - NEVER CAN SAY GOODBYE - JACKSON 5[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52d20PK_Kyk]YouTube - Mariah Carey I'll be there[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGC003Xz3CY]YouTube - Whitney Houston[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2PCwMbmGps]YouTube - Daddy's Home - Jermaine Jackson[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STKkWj2WpWM]YouTube - Aretha Franklin - I Say A Little Prayer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHFcXuxLb9I]YouTube - Carole King - Been To Canaan[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myu_wBPfpxs]YouTube - Johnnie Ray - The Little White Cloud That Cried - Live[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Jc1kXMkuo]YouTube - Sam Cooke-Cupid[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVRLsS5wYqU]YouTube - Sam Cooke- Since I Met You Baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgpcpXCq3mw&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - moonflower[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkDX_SZorg8]YouTube - Malo - Suavecito[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SupYKBXDF_4]YouTube - Davis Daniel - Still Got a Crush On You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8IYJBbPEHE&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell Aint No Mountain High Enough1967[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsTo5zaTyus]YouTube - OLIVER -JEAN-ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n6ZCvJUAto]YouTube - Honey - Bobby Goldsboro[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOTzeJM9KQY&feature=related]YouTube - The Seekers - I'll never find another you (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAST_HH_BoQ&feature=related]YouTube - Last night I didn't get to sleep - 5th dimension[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWVe3AB8OY8]YouTube - The 5th Dimension - Up, Up and Away[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw8B7oyi_Sk]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - I Wanna Make You Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhwQay4QiOw]YouTube - Soulja Boy Tell`em - Kiss Me Thru The Phone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saHyv3rRHsk]YouTube - I Need You - Tim McGraw Ft. Faith Hill[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-7n1hdK3M]YouTube - America - I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Sappy in the 70s.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu8Xqk7ZdBc]YouTube - Chicago- Just You 'n' Me "Live" (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NRsl9sTOr4]YouTube - Peter Cetera & Amy Grant - Next Time I Fall (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46QAjaCg5Yc]YouTube - Amy Grant Baby Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc]YouTube - You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Help! I'm stuck in oldies sappy songs ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3bksUSPB4c]YouTube - The Four Tops-I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA]YouTube - The Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving[/ame]


----------



## Terry

That is a good oldie, Eve.


----------



## Phoenix

Ok, found a segue:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oT7kiLbhCk]YouTube - UB40 - The Way You Do The Things You Do[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Terry said:


> That is a good oldie, Eve.



Oldies are goodies.


----------



## Terry

lol, that is correct.


----------



## Phoenix

I love this one *sigh*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MxmthbKZYU]YouTube - Can't help falling in love- UB40[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMfrLFirGWc]YouTube - Going To The Chapel Of Love- The Dixie Cups[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Huh, must be oldies day.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r2pEdc1_lI]YouTube - THE PLATTERS - ONLY YOU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIEBErVs0fY]YouTube - the duprees - you belong to me[/ame] is that captian kirks brother


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhPPJ5dolxU]YouTube - Marianne Faithfull - As Tears Go By (1965)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPp-tneEHRE]YouTube - Strokin'[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0zGpl7Ckhg]YouTube - Journey - When You Love a Woman[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Eve said:


> Help! I'm stuck in oldies sappy songs ...
> 
> YouTube - The Four Tops-I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch)




Nope...can't help you..I've already been there alot this week.  It's your turn.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Shadow said:


> Nope...can't help you..I've already been there alot this week.  It's your turn.



Fairy nuff.

Rather than fight it, we should just embrace the sappy oldies ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsgL35RCGcc]YouTube - Sway[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8qj2MzIlJw]YouTube - Shania Twain - From This Moment On[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypE-zP1YLPU]YouTube - Doug Stone - I Never Knew Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7-zipNJP38]YouTube - Perfect Stranger-Right to Remain Silent[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Eve said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope...can't help you..I've already been there alot this week.  It's your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairy nuff.
> 
> Rather than fight it, we should just embrace the sappy oldies ...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsgL35RCGcc]YouTube - Sway[/ame]
Click to expand...




Sounds like a plan to me....it's too hard to stay away anyhow.  I would have withdrawls.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XfLUN2e_NA]YouTube - Frankie Valli - My Eyes Adored You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H4heyqcdJ8]YouTube - The Penguins - Earth Angel[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

OK Gunny..you want sappy yucky..you got it...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpdB6CN7jww]YouTube - West Side Story-Maria[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8jnKFQuoHc]YouTube - Elvis Presley Young and Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU]YouTube - Carpenters Close To You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - I Run To You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfsCAJnx2JI]YouTube - Bangles - Eternal Flame (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE2orthS3TQ]YouTube - Duffy - Mercy - Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaG2Acg8n60&feature=PlayList&p=FC11D2A279AA0531&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=22]YouTube - Steam - na na hey hey kiss him goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Intense

My Little Friend Here is Gunning for Froggy !!!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlzPFm44Wac&feature=related]YouTube - Crazy Frog - Na Na Na, Hey Hey[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MLBfwblps8]YouTube - Cuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4SqAxljglg]YouTube - Lone Star Not A Day Goes By w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5lwXXkly4g]YouTube - Some Where Other Then The Night[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z9j3Gi95pY]YouTube - Berlin Take My Breath Away[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i4fK4Fc7Ms]YouTube - Richard Marx - Right Here Waiting (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Caution +++++  

Yukky   +++++

Icky      +++++

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCWtSI9rsfI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Intense said:


> Caution +++++
> 
> Yukky   +++++
> 
> Icky      +++++
> 
> YouTube - Morris Albert - Feelings


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUg5p3BncuQ]YouTube - Glen Campbell - By The Time I Get To Phoenix[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGuJOfrakc8&feature=related]YouTube - Without you Nilson[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Badfinger perform a lipsync to their song Without You - made most famous by Harry Nilsson, Mariah Carey, Il Divo, Shirley Bassey, Clay Aiken, Heart, and even Frank Sinatra did this onstage. Pete Ham and Tom Evans wrote it. Ham also wrote Baby Blue, Day After Day, Name Of The Game, and Lonely You. Great site on badfinger Badfinger Library by Tom Brennan 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU&feature=related]YouTube - Badfinger - Without You - Pete Ham[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQp7JTgEdrs&feature=related]YouTube - LOBO - I'D LOVE YOU TO WANT ME[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz61YQWZuYU]YouTube - Great White - Once Bitten Twice Shy (Video Only)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6IRPrsVzk]YouTube - More than a love song, a spleen song[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF-Eq73Ip20]YouTube - The Greatest Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyUWkQj0Q_U]YouTube - Grease - You're The One That I Want [ HQ + subtitle][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0sH4dq_T6s&feature=related]YouTube - P. P. Arnold - First cut is the deepest 1967[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVMqtOUipXY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP3YCZvuB6A&feature=related]YouTube - The Tremeloes - Silence is Golden[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nNXi66N2oc&feature=fvw]YouTube - Gary Puckett and The Union Gap "Woman,Woman"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eAxCVTMJ-I&feature=related]YouTube - Walker Brothers - The sun ain't gonna shine anymore 1965[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js]YouTube - Rod Stewart Have I Told You Lately That I Love You[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ulslnzg7lU]YouTube - Diana Krall-When I look in your eyes (let's fall in love)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCgf6_M7i4]YouTube - Diana Krall - Fly me to the moon[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQJh-oU0M9Y]YouTube - You'll Be In My Heart-phil collins[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YcNzHOBmk8]YouTube - Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me (She's All That official music video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyQ4HXd4mnA]YouTube - Lost in the moment with you by Big and Rich Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ze5boOcxLM]YouTube - Paul Brandt- I Do[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0kcsbA9P34]YouTube - Paul Brandt - When you call my name[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia6IFW5k5xY]YouTube - Tim McGraw - She's My Kind Of Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHM02zhuipo&NR=1]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlkMZhO_dDg]YouTube - The Four Tops - Sugar Pie Honey Bunch[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jYRgzo_pGM]YouTube - Bon Jovi- Next 100 years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA&feature=related]YouTube - The Four Tops - Baby I Need Your Loving[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zCz8SKmGek&feature=fvw]YouTube - Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cTOIPZw_t0&feature=related]YouTube - The Stylistics - You Are Everything[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg&feature=related]YouTube - Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eesZBfTj0cU]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbjQm-4SWY8&feature=related]YouTube - NATURAL HIGH - BLOODSTONE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFB4O4uBfa0&feature=related]YouTube - YOU'RE STILL A YOUNG MAN - BLOODSTONE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo]YouTube - Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvKgnkIN8C8]YouTube - Brad Paisley With Andy Griffith - Waitin' On A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyxkZod2cM]YouTube - Sugarland - Stay: Video - Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHLC-EimdAc]YouTube - Frank Sinatra[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szih3b2DwOo&feature=related]YouTube - Frank Sinatra - Fly me to the moon[/ame]


----------



## Intense

There is a Micro Brewery in Savannah Georgia named "Moon River' I Highly recommend.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGCEH6hpI-Y&feature=related]YouTube - Moon River Frank Sinatra[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbcjW9SQabc&feature=fvw]YouTube - Kevin Spacey Sings: "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEUXVovEDg0]YouTube - Shania Twain - When You Kiss Me: Red Album Version, Closed Captioned[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD3siuHOtCQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa7iWm1RX2o]YouTube - Benny Hill sings "Harvest of Love"[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frI9tVCA71s]YouTube - Benny Hill - My Garden Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnUEteN90hM]YouTube - Collin Raye - One Boy,One Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vxVyaYuGYE]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - For Once in my Life[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pYux5-d1Es&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I Was Made To Love Her[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8Tiz6INF7I&feature=related]YouTube - Hit the road Jack![/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVWNZPOUhO8&feature=fvw]YouTube - los bravos_black is black[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63gEXt5NlDI&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Traces[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD9mCp8SifM&feature=related]YouTube - Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U&feature=related]YouTube - The Troggs- Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMsnsUbG2Rc&feature=related]YouTube - Grass Roots - I'd Wait a Million Years[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2wPVVjFv4w]YouTube - Vince Gill - Look At Us[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kgW5jvulQk&feature=related]YouTube - America - I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw]YouTube - bread aubrey[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhvqJzmZAY&feature=related]YouTube - Nilsson Without You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQdy572gGx8&feature=related]YouTube - Mercy - Love Can Make You Happy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc4o_wNoOBk&feature=related]YouTube - Come Softly To Me-The Fleetwoods-1959[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whfUQRgrjVY&feature=related]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard It In A Love Song (LIVE, 1980)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxgzlDClVuc]YouTube - lost without your love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Vince Gill - Look At Us


 
One of the most beautiful voices ever!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Z1Rfd5Tds"]YouTube - Truly, Madly, Deeply - Savage Garden (with Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0ns8t9iQck]YouTube - Paradise by the dashboard light[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=788H0K5KrYI]YouTube - I'd Do Anything For Love - Meat Loaf[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPxBNmE9z0]YouTube - Loggins and Messina - Thinking of You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI61ltOyCcY]YouTube - Loggins & Messina - Danny's Song (LIVE - Midnight Special -[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRP8kz3ykXA]YouTube - Loggins & Messina-Till The Ends Meet[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPKuFBi0fmE]YouTube - loggins & messina - My Lady, My Love - Native Sons[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPjSaDVIR0Y&feature=related]YouTube - The Searchers - Needles and Pins '88[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFeOn7eNt1s]YouTube - Patrick Swayze Featuring Wendy Fraser - She's Like The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8e9F8PV-m4&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Kingston Trio: They Call The Wind Maria[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Jc1kXMkuo]YouTube - Sam Cooke-Cupid[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g&feature=related]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts]YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw&feature=related]YouTube - Moody Blues - Go Now[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU&feature=related]YouTube - Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Her[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4jINDaWKzA]YouTube - Save the Last Dance for Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXN7wkSRVZg]YouTube - The Association - Never My Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMhWQgkZ8c]YouTube - The 5th Dimension - Wedding Bell Blues - 1969[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2z0KmhK95Q&feature=fvw]YouTube - ONE LESS BELL TO ANSWER / THE FIFTH DIMENSION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7KrlDZ5Hkw]YouTube - The Mamas & The Papas - Monday Monday[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YloXEViFNUE]YouTube - The Crew Cuts - Sh Boom Sh Boom - Life could be a dream sweetheart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtqcaidV73g]YouTube - The Crew-Cuts - Baby Be Mine Rare 50's Pop[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMezwtB1oCU]YouTube - Buddy Holly - Everyday[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJrOjB2UGGQ]YouTube - The Beatles - All My Loving[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d3k3Y2qkwo]YouTube - The Beatles - I Should Have Known Better[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgNM1_3Tx9A]YouTube - The Beatles - I'm happy just to dance with you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-QQ9ETFuM4&feature=related]YouTube - Seals & Crofts - Hummingbird ('75)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyNbwdONLqw]YouTube - gene vincent Baby Blue[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4nQB3V10i8&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Joel - She's Always a Woman -[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFkc2gbShTY]YouTube - Flamingos I Only Have Eyes For You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY&feature=related]YouTube - Everly Brothers - All I have to do is dream + Cathy's Clown[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaG9MGdWayI]YouTube - T. Graham Brown - Hell and High Water[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-nflF0uC8M]YouTube - Amy Grant - Every Heartbeat[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NRsl9sTOr4]YouTube - Peter Cetera & Amy Grant - Next Time I Fall (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIs4ns-jeRQ]YouTube - Crystal Bernard & Peter Cetera - Forever Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGrWfrHBY-M]YouTube - Hold Me Til The Morning Comes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

The sappiness will not be contained ...  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g658_dVedq4]YouTube - Kasey Cisyk - You Light Up My Life - 1977[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfK4-g6Vd3s&feature=related[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSPMGnOY6e0&feature=related]YouTube - never can say goodbye - jackson 5[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield ~ Freddies Dead[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQqTxK7VhSk&feature=related]YouTube - Curtis Mayfield - People Get Ready[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Anqnnojh460]YouTube - I Wanna Make You Close Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKZMAG0jLcU]YouTube - Joe Nichols - I'll Wait For You: Closed Captioned - Acoustic Version[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFOzNvR6Ak0]YouTube - Trace Adkins - Help Me Understand[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSJDk6CP6d8]YouTube - Only You Can Love Me This Way[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNflvUDGj48]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - You Save Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I'll see your



Gunny said:


> YouTube - Kenny Chesney - You Save Me



and raise you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrMi8-P_SMo]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me Official Music Video + LYRICS + FREE MP3[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoZC0Lkji2A]YouTube - Clint Black & Lisa Hartman Black - When I Said I Do[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9OcPzjpXnk&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Spiral Starecase - More Today Than Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

LOL Really Really Reaching.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8--CfCJXk&feature=related]YouTube - Daddy Dewdrops-Chick-a-Boom 1972[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL0ijo89E9M&feature=fvw]YouTube - White Plains - My Baby Loves Lovin', Jun '70 - HQ Stereo Dub[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTQfyY48HRs&feature=related]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - YOU DON'T OWN ME[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h_WyIx7Q2Q]YouTube - You Keep Me Hangin' On - The Supremes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK_nmhhDpxw&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Cowsills-The Rain, the Park, and Other Things[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uUtjrI9m0Q]YouTube - Catch us if you can by Dave Clark Five[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvddi1gaIOY&feature=related]YouTube - Time Of The Season[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dfMk3sSpPw]YouTube - Jackson Browne-Jamaica Say You Will-1973[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9aMcBs7hyk]YouTube - Percy Sledge - Warm And Tender Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sgTkpTWFAw]YouTube - Michael Bolton & Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman Liv[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn1ZEjKSiOQ]YouTube - Queen I Was Born To Love You [High Definition] HD[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkNDPQ4UfeU]YouTube - Olivia Newton-John & Cliff Richard - SUDDENLY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUSXg23lKK0]YouTube - Cliff Richard - A Little In Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvKtxTsVoMo]YouTube - Baby, now that I've found you - Alison Krauss and Union Station[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ov5CWJQiJQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - I Miss You With Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojEAQ8_KUI8]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler: When I Close My Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em17CLHzGrI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT3vm0fSFGE]YouTube - Bon Jovi - All About Lovin' You (Subtitulado)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YX-Ru1XkNZc&feature=related]YouTube - Double - The Captain Of Her Heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8&feature=related]YouTube - Foreigner-I Want to Know What Love Is[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOA4ixV-3jU&feature=related]YouTube - Everybody Wants To Rule The World[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNSygqogpls&feature=related]YouTube - JEFFERSON STARSHIP - Runaway (Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bQAs1KYfIk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsLj8blqSgQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9c0wOX5dMc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArcSnt7ui8k[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GmVajkqLNU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjloX_EvYiI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uec35ppYLIc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXIykBsqcoA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-udpbkM1Wg[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BORbFsNjGAk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p93XxQPsLsA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvPO2gJU4aI[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7BCyAH3stk[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XQon5NsYVw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2vvviRj8IA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQKIZHlmvKg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgRP_fDcp9Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUSYb3igXzI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtjDSuyvMA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq204wG8UfA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

This song was recorded live at a concert I put on in Seattle in 1971...Thanks Buddy.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTykGpzXvUA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-W-QdyILRY[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj4sRiZFexo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkAu3ijigeA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6X7GOnLUdY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNn361umypM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbURkDqE0Cs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuHhLiRkxNM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXJL5B3Lb3s&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxs2nRekH2w&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHstlUiEaos[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3bksUSPB4c[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHPBObnlmuk&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzyEd2soQkk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pkqqs2x2kA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRyf5G2uI8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8QFNrTq9oo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMYZBVbifh8&feature=PlayList&p=4CCF8DD69614765D&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPQ79-wFxJs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEpewRQppMc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6xb_ddP4nM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oWbzT_oAJ0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8tRTZIx298[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_8PIa4py7g[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXR5tuqLGOc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFa5E8q-940[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsUsrhXBzK4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq5vP7-FeSc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Go6I2_PpBU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVVpDfxhcOo&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuqHlv1YPe0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLemdORSx_E&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnMuwzm7kw4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQNqk54HPdE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raJWuz7qQVc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHEuSGGmX-c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQdSJXPDtjs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6VsmMN13Y0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mflw8-BZdV0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kgW5jvulQk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4m1_c_ZKGc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRyRaqYor7I[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgXYzn3yET8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DXCHa9BYfE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0_7C7ea7gY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaizZEIIm4M[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ad539hRwok[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd4j1Ms1VYE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmjFk7i4hyg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxQB3ksHRd0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpePWo56zm4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=old3vg4vq2U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYDyTIWrVO0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkMFLUXTEwM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuMTfElyqW4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59BZxgohr9g[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9bJJNUdXEs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbH_sDyWZqo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DLPT0T4Rtw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEoSLIChjLA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFjVC_6r5M8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHTT6Ibtw4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTcZYabYsbc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5RZVW5yBaQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ePnhuWiVbc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8AqVzwacbY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tw8B7oyi_Sk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs38lKxmtI4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUhsKSIHKKo&feature=PlayList&p=B609E843A9939A73&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GK_bpCFvfik&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLGt_c0noTA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTgTHFS5CLo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I-s_FBU74c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Andrew2382

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NRU2Y4R2Ju0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NRU2Y4R2Ju0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ls7cH3elBc[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OhY8hVzsic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_GdARvbs8o[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_FGC0VHiTk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMyLbZuzXo0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Pixie...that video is great.  Love both the song and the pictures.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bxRewGi77k[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDVJ_lfWqhQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj9VczPhkyA[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kClAZAYK3M&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lOBc3QZD9w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Goldcatt that's cute!  My kids were watching several Disney movies this weekend, so I have lots of those tunes stuck in my head (they of course also sing them for hours afterward.)  I will post the one that's been bugging me this morning in the "what are you listening to thread"...just to share the wealth.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttOBnmXFDtQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8WxLKuvEjo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgXWXP-Ooz8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Huf1Gi_w8-Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-FQL-tJ3ic[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EiLskdHmS8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NRsl9sTOr4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKQbcJyVKR0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xqAlvr4_jE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drotqeAuVRI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wICc8bU95u8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-TfnVx2dSM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD5U6EClOPs[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Not Elvis...but I like it anyway.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCmoSqhDulM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Wish I could find a good video of only Richard Marx singing this but oh well..


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6vhK09VtE4[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU2LzuVrqLQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-cxtm6JJv4[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFFo1pu4q7Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-XiCAPJI6M[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uofS-4bc5UY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igCVVjH3Dnk[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tE1CT9elcTo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQF-kvbyxD4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

All hail King George.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap4WjizDpx4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn-enjcgV1o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxxXPDyY4I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO1LbkuPfqo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU&feature=PlayList&p=A0A872F9B9075BF6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=9[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKXW3ioY1Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgXWXP-Ooz8[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E63-KD6awYY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNPxBNmE9z0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ7hrDV5Blo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XmRJRN125g[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVKp899kRmw&feature=PlayList&p=8B7C380B56EE1C07&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=31[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQp7JTgEdrs[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUpPlzeK7RM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iJk9vWzBqc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQaUs5J2wdI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7JKtnODwE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vrn_lzXkR8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFaBKg5iEwU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hajBdDM2qdg&feature=PlayList&p=9E330D8835BBA6CB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph5iadqH3Eg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pdlkO8MJh4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkDX_SZorg8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cer30ehKMn0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVf940pO5ME[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugTPZeo3Lps[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYvmiN1BviA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMCH8soTemc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ov5CWJQiJQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoBlryfjlCc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9O_m6B8JkU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-TfnVx2dSM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP-wutmgmQ8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfYInIWoO1k[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FIOjLwwj-U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRZumd8uFZI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksC6UYzM4DE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SeQPjvo_VU&feature=PlayList&p=2C8C95D7AE31ABCE&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBccr-aLu4I[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwNtgPsjuf8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJ6dEw08KIU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELkWIGOxPyk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV4yjWP2FGM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnLOSA_XZcY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI210FytM9I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmV_YJm5jAc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpePWo56zm4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_hq3uIsUMo[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwuL3Up_mpg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

This one is definately sappy...lots of cutesy pet names and all..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaZDF4Ym1Bg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbeMdgLFLc0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owlnkUm006U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOGp4Fnzbss&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xpu5hT6oX0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtzFhBjCeTA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59UlVzWR8-U[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3-VF7xd_KE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoAAjaxzmk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyx7vizXJ6w[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJWKyARKudc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_7FFolWYoM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLgdcGEqgcw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

froggy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwuL3Up_mpg



Not sure how I missed this one the first time around.  

You been talking to my neighbors or something...just kidding.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuYFPyeWuig&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFas-cB9LG8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ptavYnUBM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E5R6dunFOc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj_NjLBPotQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y7L-ylC8Mg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkmimLQyR64[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMAo0m4E4Lc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUZu54Wk_1c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-cxtm6JJv4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Dis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MipOlU5r04[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF-oWhD2itE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kClAZAYK3M[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riuXdXAOArY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbUs7u10n1E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAxLDTfykr8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLemdORSx_E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FK62pW35GIw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cer30ehKMn0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsuiRtBDxoI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DczupAcv87E[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVLBcGUvH-s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rEj6zX1Dhg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qF3kZiSOA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfVrC9Jx8X4[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgSbNWl8m6Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F5DInM58OU[/ame]


----------



## Truthmatters

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-QPzTLg1Mc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0v9sqKuvSU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uqBTzfcIk4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hsC0nRvZM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Gunny said:


> Numero uno, all time
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw



Thank you!  Love that song.   Now I  have it bookmarked.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Harry Dresden said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI



You know, videos like this, makes me glad that I only knew these guys from the radio.

And nothing looks so horribly retro as the 70's.


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLOB6B6vMTY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a28kY1-s-Vc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq204wG8UfA[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo254dLSh-o[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7dGdrP3pms&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHN4g_8lvq0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAwyOdEaAdY[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6qLtarUJnQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o16AmA4mM6s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmV_YJm5jAc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAdcgouhmHY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbv-5h_oXZw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNn361umypM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbAaLdLguLo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joqjBAJx4ZA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pVM00eoohI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGyszX-Hs30&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRXe_e5S1Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXz4gZQSfYQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jS3AQzKSGA[/ame]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]u80ocuvZxmY&hl[/youtube]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]E33DXrnmDUE&hl[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak6fZrkjWoA[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuOHjDcYyXY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-eLVDfoM64&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhGZdSkX6IM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRnw9pjvCQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9U6URQSF6U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWIPY_pbbSA[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBJMrYcTmM&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSNtl4CCRf8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]UcPds8JmmYQ&hl[/youtube]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXZpx4Yc8fM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]iYQgPTsiZIU&hl[/youtube]


----------



## antagon

[youtube]tfcd1rNBQ3c&hl[/youtube]

i want yo luv


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPG1n1B0Ydw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sai8dxj8gJU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgfyxOAYmyA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtSloXrEZTs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHq87F2fS-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK5M90VLXn4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHIjun4Gqyk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH08EGGGQ5U&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOyv6Xmsw[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83NVbzOBP_Q[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxboJXVFOGw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

This song was playing at the place my daughter and I went to lunch...now it's stuck in my head...so, I'm going to share the wealth. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FP4tC7Kc6E[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7b37l_B4vI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVN_KRriTM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EBMo8xHGNs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyU2pGWA6Jc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmOuRMpbv1Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCmsZUN4r_s[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiRa_DwalQc[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--IRJr_AsPU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGDZc9bdUZM[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUDshT19j8Q[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Gunny said:


> Numero uno, all time]



Unchained Melody?

I cannot hear it without picturing Demi Moore Squeezing a phallus of Clay


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCc8wyBBsbA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LCc8wyBBsbA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEHPnEZYyLQ[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNqji6FjekQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNqji6FjekQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUJIbXN0WY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAYvwemcR3Y&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EHAo6rEuas[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbeMdgLFLc0[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N30haGLEcn4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_hq3uIsUMo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx-UP1Pa-Ao[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGrRiYbPPoY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwGGZTZ-3pM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTFKPdWw1Gc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPABeKfHNak[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVCgf6_M7i4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X9Ry_W3tD8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn5lpw4xoxA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDw2edBKeK0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dDs_N3kGQk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjFRLOktHXo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-TfnVx2dSM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hczkfq91RVI]YouTube - Marc Cohn & Jeff Pevar "Fever" LIVE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TLDQdQmk3g]YouTube - Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis (Live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRFZUB3NzGs&feature=related]YouTube - England Dan & John Ford Coley - I'd really love to see you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erz0goY3JDM&feature=related]YouTube - love is the answer ...[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84G666Gv8Hg]YouTube - Kenny Chesney You Had Me From Hello (lyrics in description)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws&feature=related]YouTube - Greg Lake - Still You Turn Me On[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2DjqB0SO9M&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0&feature=PlayList&p=4634B2046A2BD73B&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=11]YouTube - The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE]YouTube - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPBOXOtBUE0]YouTube - sir mack rice mustang sally[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]YouTube - Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-AB7RJpOjY]YouTube - Bryan Adams, Rod Stewart & Sting - All For Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecWwKDpaSVE]YouTube - a love of a lifetime by firehouse[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXwWT2Chx64]YouTube - Can't Take My Eyes Off You - Lady Antebellum[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI]YouTube - I Wish You Were There - REO Speedwagon[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcpGyKkME9k]YouTube - Shenandoah - I Wanna Be Loved Like That[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJcSXO0wxVU]YouTube - Jewel - Till It Feels Like Cheating[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dawVmXN_Myg]YouTube - Jewel - Who Will Save Your Soul (Live Acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSR9qtO4x4s]YouTube - Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin' in Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE&feature=related]YouTube - DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrbNeOEG0GY]YouTube - Ozark Mountain Daredevils - Jackie Blue[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cytj0nrLaCs]YouTube - Shania Twain - You've Got A Way[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-4tOyZggCs]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Then [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FulZW2-eIJ4]YouTube - Travis Tritt - For You (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRtjDSuyvMA]YouTube - Petula Clark - don't sleep in the subway[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ&feature=related]YouTube - Petula Clark - Downtown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-1_d6bbM1I&feature=related]YouTube - Petula Clark - My love is warmer than the sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63gEXt5NlDI&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Traces[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzpWKAGvGdA&feature=related]YouTube - Frankie Valli - Can't take my eyes off you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KcB8-RpnRQ&feature=related]YouTube - Jackie DeShannon - Put A Little Love In Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp1F16_7lO0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv_Newofmr4]YouTube - VOLARE BOBBY RYDELL[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM]YouTube - Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuNIsY6JdUw]YouTube - Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofzYpXernHs&feature=related]YouTube - Spanky & Our Gang- I'd Like To Get To Know You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsfzU_XRas&feature=related]YouTube - Sunday will never be the same[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4]YouTube - Jr. Walker and The All stars - What does it take - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg]YouTube - Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7T1v3DxgKg&feature=related]YouTube - The Spinners - It's A Shame[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqOXHVa9cMY]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Come Get To This[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqOD9ydjz5s]YouTube - Walter Jackson - WELCOME HOME[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zh1ajZ9_j28]YouTube - Beautiful Mess by Diamond Rio -Original vid with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## jillian

Intense said:


> YouTube - Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke



check out Southside's version, too

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvS58sxIG40&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvS58sxIG40&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TnNXvr4eGU&feature=related]YouTube - Four Tops - Walk Away Renee[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNn361umypM&feature=related]YouTube - The Temptations-just my imagination[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQEhuylZmg&feature=related]YouTube - Four Tops Baby I Need Your Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-8nXqxso4s&feature=related]YouTube - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles-Ooo Baby Baby[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlzY6cWpoMQ]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - Cruisin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc]YouTube - You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nmaGZPN54I]YouTube - The Stylistics - I'm Stone In Love With You (stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJbMmREGHs&feature=related]YouTube - Brake up to Make up - The Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8&feature=related]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0]YouTube - The four tops - I can't help myself - Live HQ[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwVbD0BdGhc]YouTube - Tuesday Weld (Reprise)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFFl0VBY3jc]YouTube - Collin Raye - Not That Different[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OE_lEowqaY]YouTube - Blackhawk - Not Strong Enough[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJnMj2oKfo&feature=related]YouTube - My Endless Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ounJsqomcv8]YouTube - Billy Joel - Just the way you are[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImHuIi6dnUc]YouTube - The Rose - Leann Rimes[/ame]


----------



## dink

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d08X2lN669k]YouTube - Leona Lewis - Footprints In The Sand[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02J7WGdcwxY]YouTube - Bruce Springsteen-Secret Garden[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqycvOTtnFU]YouTube - Blood Sweat & Tears - I Can't Quit Her[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFB4O4uBfa0]YouTube - YOU'RE STILL A YOUNG MAN - BLOODSTONE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbjQm-4SWY8]YouTube - NATURAL HIGH - BLOODSTONE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg&feature=related]YouTube - Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs]YouTube - Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjN8huzS2Nc&feature=related]YouTube - Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OZ9F3NTvzY]YouTube - Leather and Lace Live 1981[/ame]


----------



## bk1983

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08BGc416XdM]YouTube - Sleepwalk by Santo and Johnny[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDLxzDVYKgE]YouTube - ROXETTE - IT MUST HAVE BEEN LOVE[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj_NjLBPotQ]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - Lady[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiZEtZcKQUU]YouTube - 01. Sade - By Your Side[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maAyfcO-X3k]YouTube - I'll stand by you - The Pretenders (with lyrics)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKPoHgKcqag]YouTube - Marvin Gaye Lets Get It On[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn4i8bAfnMY]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing - Extended Version[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxaeQ3-Prso]YouTube - Luther Vandross-Evergreen (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiM0DV45zZc]YouTube - Chris Cagle. "Id Find You"[/ame]


----------



## Bezukhov

This may be the final word on this thread


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrGrEDiO5oE"]YouTube - Minnie Riperton performs "Loving You" on Soul Train[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Oh no. I'll see your Minnie and raise you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq8zFIY_rDE]YouTube - PM Dawn - I'd Die Without You - Boomerang - Great Sound[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vudA72hibg]YouTube - Jim Stafford Spiders and Snakes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkFd4_IxoDM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsVgSqAwSEI&feature=related]YouTube - Up Up and Away - Hot air Balloons[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]YouTube - The Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqDQCidocjs]YouTube - Johnny Mathis - Turn Around Look At Me[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiPJQY9byJI]YouTube - When Joanna Loved Me (Tony Bennett)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsAaLNMtb1A]YouTube - "That's The Way Of The World" -Earth, Wind & Fire[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZO1iT4kD0]YouTube - DOLLY PARTON - I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go37z0kylzY]YouTube - Guess I'll Hang My Tears Out to Dry (Frank Sinatra)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDJXmP8yhRo&feature=related]YouTube - Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman - Somethin' Stupid (subtítulos en español)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s4q5GEaqg6I&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s4q5GEaqg6I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cm2YyVZBL8U]YouTube - Wings/Paul McCartney - Maybe I'm Amazed (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2qnu-E6XDU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L2qnu-E6XDU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXznl5S7ZbI]YouTube - Heart - Alone- (Live) Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEIMcdYYigw]YouTube - Diana Krall - Let it snow[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

Intense said:


> YouTube - Diana Krall - Let it snow



Think you're funny, do you?


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYetyTHVFMg]YouTube - Richard Marx - Endless Summer Nights (Remastered Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5XHRo5y5FE]YouTube - Diana Krall - Peel Me a Grape[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it1NaXrIN9I&feature=related]YouTube - Diana Krall - Look Of Love[/ame]


----------



## naomibee

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBqU8FOE0uk]YouTube - Heart - What About Love[/ame]

MY FAV. CLASSIC FEMALE BAND...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Remember When[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGC003Xz3CY]YouTube - Whitney Houston[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32rasDF7jtQ]YouTube - Kiss me - sixpence none the richer[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riwPGCEHu2A&feature=related]YouTube - Cornelius Brothers & Sis Rose-It's Too Late To Turn Back Now[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeiovnCv1o]YouTube - Madonna - Take A Bow[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5qF3kZiSOA]YouTube - Martina McBride-I Love You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_sfny5nqjg]YouTube - Everly Brothers- Let it be me (with lyrics )[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9ZfWr_KKFQ]YouTube - Ready for the World - Let Me Love You Down[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM9-ijq3TI4]YouTube - Billy Joel - She's always a woman[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCmsZUN4r_s]YouTube - Faith Hill - Breathe (Video)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7duPNQCp-w4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7duPNQCp-w4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtqJ1tLTto0&feature=related]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Streets Of Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJssAZmS_90]YouTube - Al Wilson ` Show And Tell`[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGcxXe0STHI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZGcxXe0STHI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF2__-K8qFo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF2__-K8qFo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OjyaVA8qaaw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OjyaVA8qaaw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Red3R17FlUQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Red3R17FlUQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg]YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRC0PxufcVg&feature=related]YouTube - Katie Melua - Moon River[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bc9cZe2bzEc&feature=related]YouTube - Cat Stevens.. How Can I Tell You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZp6pmgbZyU]YouTube - Rascal Flatts Bless the Broken Road[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Oh, isn't love grand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egEZVzeGimw]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4oY8ojxp_8]YouTube - Joni Mitchell-Help Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJDveDUtnJU]YouTube - Let Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNAqW5H8y4s]YouTube - All I Ever Wanted[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiM0DV45zZc]YouTube - Chris Cagle. "Id Find You"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ksmsv4myOmg]YouTube - Silver Springs[/ame]


----------



## blu

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3lhLYa6JmU&feature=related]YouTube - Sad Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xLi39E9PbA&feature=related]YouTube - Redbone - Come And Get Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zt-TIgR9Qc]YouTube - Bing Crosby - It's Been A Long, Long Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYGnyHDT4-k]YouTube - Someone to watch over me Ella Fitzgerald[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RU2n3tfI4Y]YouTube - Diamond Rio's one more day video w/ pics and meaning.[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

You think you can out-sap me in this thread, Gunny?  

Pffft!  You're gonna have to step it up, Marine.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sgogXU2G10]YouTube - Air Supply. Lonely Is The Night[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Meat Loaf - I would do anything for love



Invoking MeatLoaf?  Dirty pool.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpXx-PHuM]YouTube - Meat Loaf - I'd Lie For You (and that's the Truth) Videoclip[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ-or6gOv3I]YouTube - Meat Loaf - Man of Steel[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52d20PK_Kyk]YouTube - Mariah Carey I'll be there[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcnC3d0azN8]YouTube - Chicago The Band "You're The Inspiration" 1992[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL_JmOTsYHM]YouTube - "Tell Me" by Boston[/ame]


----------



## ItHappens

Damn how many of these threads are there?    

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhRMeiyret0]YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

ItHappens said:


> Damn how many of these threads are there?
> 
> YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer



How many times you going to post the same song, knucklehead?


----------



## ItHappens

Gunny said:


> ItHappens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn how many of these threads are there?
> 
> YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times you going to post the same song, knucklehead?
Click to expand...


As many threads that pop up in the most recent about "love songs."


----------



## Gunny

ItHappens said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ItHappens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn how many of these threads are there?
> 
> YouTube - Love Stinks - Wedding Singer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times you going to post the same song, knucklehead?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As many threads that pop up in the most recent about "love songs."
Click to expand...


You can be made to disappear.  Voluntarily or otherwise.


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5ruDqdZn_s]YouTube - Commodores - Three times a lady[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Bonus points for the spiffy outfits.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiI42aZ5F40]YouTube - Heatwave- Always and Forever (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Bonus points for the spiffy outfits.
> 
> YouTube - Heatwave- Always and Forever (Original Version)



Sexy latin dude gets more.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-vvvGEctI]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias - Hero+lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Just try to beat this one ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8vCSxA4nIs]YouTube - Barry White - Your Sweetness Is My Weakness[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus points for the spiffy outfits.
> 
> YouTube - Heatwave- Always and Forever (Original Version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy latin dude gets more.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6-vvvGEctI]YouTube - Enrique Iglesias - Hero+lyrics[/ame]
Click to expand...




Phoenix said:


> Just try to beat this one ...
> 
> YouTube - Barry White - Your Sweetness Is My Weakness




Party foul.  No gay stuff.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Party foul.  No gay stuff.



Barry White is gay?


----------



## Gunny

Cuz if you're swinging THAT way ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvVs0muI-gU&feature=fvst]YouTube - Air Supply - Lost In Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

*whistling*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w]YouTube - Hall & Oates You Make My Dreams Come True[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOifaUXPk4g]YouTube - To All The Girls I've Loved Before - Julio Iglesias[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - To All The Girls I've Loved Before - Julio Iglesias


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


>



Julio is the man.  


But this one's pretty good too.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erswh6f6Gj0]YouTube - Travis Tritt - If I Lost You (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julio is the man.
> 
> 
> But this one's pretty good too.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erswh6f6Gj0]YouTube - Travis Tritt - If I Lost You (Video)[/ame]
Click to expand...


Julio LIKES men, you mean.


----------



## Gunny

I'll see your Travis and raise you one ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtX7H6ZJi8]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Anymore (live)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Julio LIKES men, you mean.



Huh? Cuz women are all over him, he's automatically gay?


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julio LIKES men, you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Cuz women are all over him, he's automatically gay?
Click to expand...


Nah ... just cuz he's gay.  Those women are wasting their time.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> I'll see your Travis and raise you one ...
> 
> YouTube - Travis Tritt - Anymore (live)



Pffft! Trying to use Travis? Puhleeeze.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ETPXQD_77o]YouTube - Travis Tritt - More Than You'll Ever Know (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Nah ... just cuz he's gay.  Those women are wasting their time.



Link, please.


----------



## Gunny

uh huh ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6qLtarUJnQ]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Best Of Intentions[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> uh huh ....
> 
> YouTube - Travis Tritt - Best Of Intentions



Uh huh.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVMLFYh8xmE&NR=1]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Strong Enough To Be Your Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768]YouTube - Chris ledoux - Love needs a fool[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg9WB2-FJf8]YouTube - Big Green Tractor by Jason Aldean [/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYXhabhEogA]YouTube - yellow brick road turns blue[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n52gTd1yqD0]YouTube - Ridin' For A Fall[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8NR_9YEcLw]YouTube - Trace Adkins - (This Ain't) No Thinkin' Thing[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

*sigh*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJuB1jRCcb4]YouTube - Look At You Girl[/ame]


----------



## ItHappens

OK at the risk of breaking into tears, I'll post the greatest of all time just for you two!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE]YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyJOA0Wk6Cc]YouTube - Tracy Lawrence Stars Over Texas - LIVE @ Dallas Convention Center[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ItHappens said:


> OK at the risk of breaking into tears, I'll post the greatest of all time just for you two!
> 
> YouTube - Guns N' Roses - November Rain





Another player.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3kFyg3wQ4]YouTube - Tougher Than The Rest by Chris Ledoux[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7T3lJ3dZ4]YouTube - Lady Antebellum - Need You Now[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHTT6Ibtw4]YouTube - "I Melt" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU_z5V5q8sY]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Shes Everything[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmCf34TVSSQ]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Watch the Wind Blow By[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZcQW4hp_E]YouTube - The World - Brad Paisley (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbkdDLFEDEM]YouTube - Randy Travis - Look Heart, No Hands (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF66dn7woNM]YouTube - We Danced - Brad Paisley[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhtcC_4dG4k]YouTube - Randy Travis - Are We In Trouble Now (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Remember When[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd9DKY-0PI0]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Like Red On A Rose[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CeRTxYJkN1k&feature=related]YouTube - Ol' Country ~ Mark Chestnutt[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wygcfNqrnFM]YouTube - LISA HARTMAN BLACK & CLINT BLACK[/ame]


----------



## Meister

Let me know if they get sappey'er than this one OK?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG5N3GC-m20]YouTube - George Michael - One More Try[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Should we call it a draw?


----------



## Phoenix

Meister said:


> Let me know if they get sappey'er than this one OK?
> 
> YouTube - George Michael - One More Try


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Cheater!

Not fair posting after I leave.


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Cheater!
> 
> Not fair posting after I leave.



Feel free to respond, ma'am.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> Feel free to respond, ma'am.



You asked for it ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgSbNWl8m6Y]YouTube - percy sledge-if loving you is wrong-1986-[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

I have to do everything ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEawXBRNaBk]YouTube - ?ANDY GIBB & OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN ? "REST YOUR LOVE ON ME"[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVB2D8v0g8]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home (Bristow, Va 5-24-98)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wst1G9GZAP4]YouTube - The Beatles - The Long and Winding Road - Subtitulado en Esp[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home (Bristow, Va 5-24-98)



Thought you were conceding, since you didn't post any sappiness all day.

*sigh*
Guess I have a few minutes to out-sap you.  


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkhOmKVW08]YouTube - The Beatles - Something[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30UtwNrDXtE]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band-Lost And Found[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_RCNGgL9V4&feature=related]YouTube - Oh ! Darling - The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ov5CWJQiJQ]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - I Miss You With Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Good luck beating this one, Gunny:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSWxgMlsOyU]YouTube - Do that to me one more time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE]YouTube - Clannad 'I Will Find You' ~ The Last of the Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onwPuCPUZpg]YouTube - Storybook Love[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HJ7w9MTCqs]YouTube - Frankie Valli - My Eyes Adored You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq4ychrRkQA]YouTube - Toto - Rosanna (HQ Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Good luck beating this one, Gunny:
> 
> YouTube - Do that to me one more time



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyfcHdw2AYs]YouTube - BREAD - IF (a picture paints a thousand words) with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O219lNObvnQ]YouTube - Caminando en el aire (walking on air)[/ame]


----------



## ItHappens

Oh God not this thread popping to the top again....and some of these are weak people, weak!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C21G2OkHEYo]YouTube - John Denver - Annie's Song[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpyGO1TFV_E]YouTube - Time in a bottle Jim Croce[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

ItHappens said:


> Oh God not this thread popping to the top again....and some of these are weak people, weak!
> 
> YouTube - John Denver - Annie's Song



That's the whole point.  "Sappy, yucky, icky love songs"


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3E9u4-Rvmo]YouTube - You're Still the One by Shania Twain [Lyrics][/ame]


----------



## Gunny

That's cheating n stuff ... y'kniw?


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> That's cheating n stuff ... y'kniw?



Me?! Cheat?!? 

Pfffft! All's fair, Marine.    


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE]YouTube - Berlin - Take my breath away (Top Gun) - http://andrian.ro[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

Phoenix said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating n stuff ... y'kniw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me?! Cheat?!?
> 
> Pfffft! All's fair, Marine.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE]YouTube - Berlin - Take my breath away (Top Gun) - http://andrian.ro[/ame]
Click to expand...


Ummmm .....


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUwdlENVcYg]YouTube - Alabama - Close Enough To Perfect For Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMCH8soTemc]YouTube - Collin Raye - The Gift[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=La-9bHte8R8&feature=related]YouTube - She's Not There - Santana[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfY-Tqaa-g&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana- The River[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/74jdaxdzlt4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/74jdaxdzlt4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moPSuZKuwiU]YouTube - Stevie Nicks- If Anyone Falls [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DRZYa7TBDw8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DRZYa7TBDw8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0vgwk8tUT5k&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0vgwk8tUT5k&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIpBEF0JYF0]YouTube - MAKE THE WORLD GO AWAY BY ELVIS PRESLEY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptJXkLUEmB8]YouTube - Dusty Springfield - I JUST FALL IN LOVE AGAIN[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLyKEToqME0]YouTube - Tim McGraw - Please Remember Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82eq3gsWY60]YouTube - Alabama-feels so right[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IZgc8DbJMg]YouTube - Alabama - forevers as far as i'll go[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI]YouTube - Bread - Guitar Man (1972)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo]YouTube - LEO SAYER-When I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Letting loose the sap, one video at a time ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BMwcO6_hyA]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Always[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12Z6pWhM6TA]YouTube - The Original Cuppycake Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qerg0LyLi6c]YouTube - The Soggy Bottom Boys: You are my sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc]YouTube - reo speedwagon - i wish you were there[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWQ-oDMG6g]YouTube - Nickelback - Never Gonna Be Alone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNmUCJdjgtU]YouTube - Keith Urban - You Look Good In My Shirt ( Official Music Video).[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'Words'[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPyq4iqt6Go]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - You are the sunshine of my life[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9BSjRCN0cQ]YouTube - Marvin Gaye - Distant Lover[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5he42PIdkg]YouTube - Meat Loaf - If this is the last kiss[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANwqIrFyNvI&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw - She's My Kind Of Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Tween tunes.  *snicker*  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkArHavB_mM]YouTube - Jonas Brothers - When You Look Me In The Eyes (legendado em português)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogWcJeV7r4Y]YouTube - Kenny Rogers & Sheena Easton - We've Got Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHUxogmXob4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHQQUtY_KLA]YouTube - I'd love to be your last by Clay Walker[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo&feature=related]YouTube - Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L97pXkcMEds&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac- Gypsy [Stevie Nicks] [Official Music Video][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCihQPnma64&feature=related]YouTube - Sade - Never As Good As The First Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aBAMnIUi8Y&feature=related]YouTube - Sade - Cherish The Day (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgrj30aKuX4&feature=related]YouTube - YOUR LOVE IS KING/ THE BEST OF SADE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j45ezAAeMDw&feature=related]YouTube - The Spiral Starecase - More Today Than Yesterday, Mar '69 - HQ stereo dub[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjgkAHt38NA&feature=related]YouTube - Jane Monheit - It Might As Well Be Spring[/ame]


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdgp5iYnJIQ&feature=related]YouTube - HIM-Salt In Our Wounds[/ame]

*ighl.*


                                  Here we are 
In the maelstrom of love 
Waiting for the call 
To sooth our hearts 
Here we are 
And don't know how to stop 
Waiting for the war 
To end it all 

Love is insane and baby 
We are too 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 
Love is insane and baby 
So we too, yeah 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 

Here we are 
Right back where we began 
Waiting for sweet love 
With open arms 
Here we are 
Just like before 
Waiting for the warmth 
Of that tender storm 

Love is insane and baby 
We are too 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 
Love is insane and baby 
So we too, yeah 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 

Love is insane and baby 
We are too 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 
Love is insane and baby 
So we too, yeah 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 

Love is insane and baby 
We are too 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 
Love is insane and baby 
So we too, yeah 
It's our hearts little grave 
And the salt in our wounds 

The salt in our wounds 
The salt in our wounds


----------



## casper4020322

Intense said:


> YouTube - 'Temptation Eyes' by The Grass Roots



I grew up in the 70's & 80's and Temptation Eyes was one of my favorite songs. A lot of songs on here that are considered Sappy...I Loved!!


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugTPZeo3Lps&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ugTPZeo3Lps&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45_8zWktVNE]YouTube - Mel Carter - Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmMCXLdNrz8]YouTube - Belinda Carlisle - I Get Weak[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnolNQUxzdo&feature=PlayList&p=B87782328AC558FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1]YouTube - Norah Jones - What Am I to You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g]YouTube - One More Day by Diamond Rio - The Last Time[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag]YouTube - The Randy Rogers Band - In My Arms Instead[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQgHxbjibo]YouTube - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Comin' Home[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkoT1nZOexY]YouTube - Blake Shelton - Home (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBErCVNP6rM]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Little Moments[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCjXaEbrLdw]YouTube - Brad Paisley - She's Everything[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FI1yK84MOMo]YouTube - SHeDAISY - This Woman Needs - Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGEPAApEVXw]YouTube - Arrows, I Love Rock N Roll, 1975, A-side[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ls7cH3elBc]YouTube - When I'm With You - Sheriff[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Lacking the intestinal fortitude to read the entire thread to see if these have been posted, I offer up some truly hideous specimens:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd_Fdly3rX8]Seasons In The Sun[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsUsrhXBzK4]Everything I Own[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVdhZwK7cS8]The Pina Colada Song[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBYV_7a0FQs]Muskrat Love[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

boedicca said:


> Lacking the intestinal fortitude to read the entire thread to see if these have been posted, I offer up some truly hideous specimens:
> 
> Seasons In The Sun
> 
> 
> Everything I Own
> 
> 
> The Pina Colada Song
> 
> 
> Muskrat Love



You should be neg'd every day for a week for that C & T song.


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> You should be neg'd every day for a week for that C & T song.



Huh ... seems I recall it being posted previously, along with some totally sappy Brady Bunch songs and such ...


----------



## boedicca

Gunny said:


> You should be neg'd every day for a week for that C & T song.




Why thank you!

It is one of the worst songs ever.  My job here is done.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_32OqcywBAA]YouTube - Randy Travis - Whisper My Name (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90e8ryPDKWo]YouTube - LeAnn Rimes - How Do I Live [Official Music Video] [HQ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEwGPe0H_po]YouTube - Alabama - There's No Way[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6Ys0lMeXl4]YouTube - One Year Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoAAjaxzmk]YouTube - Vince Gill - When Love Finds You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3SE7kzxkE]YouTube - My Kind Of Woman/My Kind Of Man[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2IVZjt5_yY]YouTube - Vince Gill - If You Ever Have Forever In Mind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62okIG1DNB8]YouTube - Your Love Amazes Me - John Berry[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJyJwbAa1i8]YouTube - Lonestar - amazed[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related]YouTube - IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlPpYEkv6BM&feature=related]YouTube - Spinners - I'll Be Around[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg&feature=related]YouTube - MARVIN GAYE & TAMMI TERRELL "Ain't no Mountain High Enough"[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Here is a sappy song.  Its called "Sappy."

[youtube]WgA0NijZmms[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1pFOnHrreU&feature=related]YouTube - Pieces Of April - A Mornin' In May[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdOpnCBLj8&feature=related]YouTube - Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UauHDIlhvTk&feature=related]YouTube - Mac Davis....'.Baby Don't Get Hooked On Me'..1972.. W/Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fymw5ie9Zd4&feature=related]YouTube - Do You Know What I Mean ? - Lee Michaels- 1971[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MsQHAsgcnE&feature=PlayList&p=8C8F78353EE1D6EE&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - dream of me (when you're lonely) - mac & katie kisson[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfYkhQblYjY]YouTube - Too late to turn back now - Cornelius Bros and Sister Rose[/ame]


----------



## sparky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMSAnZR2Q8Q]YouTube - The Hollies - The air that I breathe[/ame]


----------



## editec

Bubblegum_ ad nauseum_, anyone?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozqfOzqMvlQ"]YouTube - Yummy Yummy Yummy I got love in my tummy[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09qBdgqwYJY]YouTube - Stevie B - Because I Love You (The Postman Song)[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song[/ame]  Did some work on their bus back in the 70s.


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Ye7ZtiWRsA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Ye7ZtiWRsA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55rasuh3VfQ]YouTube - MELISSA MANCHESTER - MIDNIGHT BLUE[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CxMOByRYbsY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CxMOByRYbsY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxZRdxrP0Vo]YouTube - Diana Ross "Touch Me In The Morning"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI844RAJo58]YouTube - Diana Ross and The Supremes with The Temptations I'm Gonna Make You Love Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23UkIkwy5ZM]YouTube - The Supremes Baby Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXGz8i0I2L0&feature=related]YouTube - Diana Ross & The Supremes - Someday We'll Be Together[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEnKEcBvBvw]YouTube - Diana Ross Ain't No Mountain High Enough[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuqHlv1YPe0&feature=related]YouTube - Spiral Staircase I Love You More Today Than Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVVpDfxhcOo&feature=related]YouTube - 'Temptation Eyes' by The Grass Roots[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUyQmCjAP9o&feature=related]YouTube - The Grass Roots - I'd Wait A Million Years[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwDvBdv7x3k]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Worth Every Mile (Video Edit)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## Terry

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All


I love this song!


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQ-W3nMmy7Y]YouTube - REO Speedwagon- Can't fight this feeling with lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wFpvRMIIEM]YouTube - Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqzv1ZS6uZs]YouTube - Sam Cooke - You Send Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23UkIkwy5ZM]YouTube - The Supremes Baby Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGDrV_2ehI]YouTube - Elton John can you feel the love tonight[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIVaUcE4kAM]YouTube - Tarzan Soundtrack - You'll be in my heart by Phil Collins[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWP7ZtVLPd4]YouTube - Chris Young - Gettin' You Home[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOMuK7YYxeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AOMuK7YYxeg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2NRsl9sTOr4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2NRsl9sTOr4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g3nlGF1Bxw&feature=PlayList&p=411FD3B8FE737CCF&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Boyz II men - water runs dry (acapella)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUr6VIWoPk4]YouTube - Chicago - Color My World - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

As a Jazz drummer recently related to Me, They were so good with those horns, before They turned into AirSupply like Pussies. LOL 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpYeqlvLAxQ]YouTube - Chicago Transit Authority - "Beginnings" [Studio Version][/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJJQpSzDgC0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NJJQpSzDgC0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iHDy95NPhc]YouTube - Do that to me one more time, Captain and Tennille[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qhs434D6i_s&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qhs434D6i_s&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1JiTB6-dfg&feature=related]YouTube - Berlin - Take My Breath Away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A36xxhKnVvQ]YouTube - There's A Place For Us by The Supremes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T9SEY8eLyk&feature=related]YouTube - the supremes i hear a symphony[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-1_d6bbM1I&feature=PlayList&p=24073640C615CA82&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=2]YouTube - Petula Clark - My love is warmer than the sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUSYb3igXzI&feature=related]YouTube - Petula Clark - DownTown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXz4gZQSfYQ&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy James & the Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion -- Visual Interpretation[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ-P8Fgfhvk&feature=related]YouTube - Crimson & Clover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYQaD2CAi9A&feature=related]YouTube - Simon & Garfunkel Scarborough Fair[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO9Ild2cvdg&feature=related]YouTube - April Come She Will--Simon & Garfunkel[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hUy9ePyo6Q&feature=related]YouTube - sound of silence[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYKJuDxYr3I&feature=related]YouTube - Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water (Live 1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T35WXFOmwI&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Beacon Theatre)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LvhF0uSEAE&feature=related]YouTube - DixieChicks & James Taylor - Carolina in my Mind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Wvxg-hV-0&feature=related]YouTube - The Spencer Davis Group-Gimme Some Lovin'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo&feature=related]YouTube - Jim Croce - Operator[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g]YouTube - Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (1973)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwdTcoUHfkw]YouTube - bread aubrey[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFa5E8q-940]YouTube - Bread make it with you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzYgHQluatY]YouTube - Elton John - Come down in time (1970) Tumbleweed Connection[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related]YouTube - Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8v96P_AXzto&feature=related]YouTube - Blood,Sweat & Tears-God Bless The Child(1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxWSOuNsN20&feature=related]YouTube - Blood, Sweat & Tears - You've Made Me So Very Happy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRu93TEcSl8&feature=related]YouTube - The Ides Of March - Vehicle (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYHOOCyEIbQ&feature=related]YouTube - GARY PUCKETT AND THE UNION GAP - Over You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50b-Q-Z1bF0&feature=related]YouTube - Every Mother's Son - Come On Down To My Boat[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJcUFk8wGP4&feature=related]YouTube - THE TEMPTATIONS I'M LOSING YOU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4y-RzVGrHg]YouTube - Nickelback - Far Away [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768]YouTube - Chris ledoux - Love needs a fool[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Phoenix said:


> YouTube - Chris ledoux - Love needs a fool



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5e3M6v-rCQ"]YouTube - Doobie Brothers long train running studio version[/ame]

Love is a good thing. And we are all fools


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC04ZZploBE]YouTube - Eric Clapton- Wonderful tonight (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riFR_UxRwaQ]YouTube - The Great Pretender-The Platters(1956)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZTkQTwGRV4]YouTube - Martina McBride - I Just Call You Mine [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqSWhQHfXKE]YouTube - Don Williams - Till The Rivers All Run Dry[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgvru5flsM]YouTube - Sting - When We Dance[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQDGCZbfUk4]YouTube - Alicia Keys- Tender Love(live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbbREwVijbg&feature=related]YouTube - Edison Lighthouse-Love Grows Where My Rosemary Goes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvVN_KRriTM]YouTube - One Fine Morning-Lighthouse (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RACIhmZuilA&feature=related]YouTube - In The Rain - Dramatics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs&feature=related]YouTube - Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjN8huzS2Nc&feature=related]YouTube - Oh Girl - The Chi-Lites[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5VaRSEvq8U&feature=related]YouTube - Detroit Spinners - It's A Shame (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dln3ifkCfXs&feature=related]YouTube - The Spinners - Could It Be I'm Falling In Love - Live 1973[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gEV8t7jWew&feature=related]YouTube - I'll Be Around[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL0ijo89E9M&feature=related]YouTube - White Plains - My Baby Loves Lovin', Jun '70 - HQ Stereo Dub[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dD_J27KTvk&feature=related]YouTube - Vanity Fare - Hitchin' A Ride, Jun '70 - HQ stereo dub[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

One of the most sappy icky love songs ever written and performed, I believe is the following 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5yO1ZqbIGc]YouTube - Never Let Go - Hanson[/ame]

Sorry


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCEvgU2_ri8&feature=related]YouTube - Quicksilver Messenger Service - Gypsy Lights[/ame]


----------



## Intense

LOL!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJOuTr0BXb4]YouTube - Easy Come, Easy Go - Bobby Sherman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0]YouTube - The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5h02ZmeB5c&feature=related]YouTube - Joe Cocker - up where we belong[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RnjWLVyMps]YouTube - Joe Cocker "The Letter" in live 1970 (MAD DOGS & ENGLISHMEN)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9WEcSkldsw]YouTube - Beyonce - he's my man (LYRICCSS)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rdvlw1JyynA]YouTube - Mariah Carey - Always Be My Baby[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_nvASTXl-Y]YouTube - Heaven In Your Eyes - Loverboy Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE]YouTube - IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TluHF80wMs&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Christie - I'm Gonna Make You Mine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50b-Q-Z1bF0&feature=related]YouTube - Every Mother's Son - Come On Down To My Boat[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCuWAMrehA8&feature=related]YouTube - Mony Mony[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U]YouTube - The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYYiaZcuEuk&feature=related]YouTube - Montego Bay- Bobby Bloom- 1970[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dI210FytM9I&feature=related]YouTube - MOONLIGHT FEELS RIGHT - STARBUCK (TOMA'S TIMELESS TUNES #[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFBwqknK4qc&feature=related]YouTube - Bluer Than Blue By Michael Johnson With Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yoGTVzgow8&feature=related]YouTube - The Game of love - Santana feat. Michelle Branch[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwBvlZtt-xg]YouTube - 98 Degrees - My Everything[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8zksSKb9Zg]YouTube - Duran Duran-Come Undone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxVeoaZ58g]YouTube - NYC Song - John Cafferty & the Beaver Brown Band- (Eddie and the Cruisers)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSYhvmEedx0]YouTube - Come Undone- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nc_LyxO3Ncg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nc_LyxO3Ncg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJbizTCeJMg&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Without Her (The Music Of Nilsson, 1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hZI6qJBvDE&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson Without You RARE Piano Demo[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDMh8F8plI&feature=related]YouTube - - Nilsson -Without you -[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-7n1hdK3M&feature=PlayList&p=48933A09665D6A70&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - America - I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24IfD-0VUu4]YouTube - diary bread[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iq3biClGRNk&feature=related]YouTube - Bread - Baby I'm A Want You - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFa5E8q-940&feature=related]YouTube - Bread make it with you[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFH5pN9MEok&feature=related]YouTube - Al Stewart - Year of the Cat (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVOFRZsdKeo&feature=related]YouTube - Jewel - You Were Meant For Me (Live 2006)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3eEKye1dfM&feature=related]YouTube - LADY BLUE[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar

I could not find the whole band version but this one is pretty good for a live video...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u6OYg4TmrQ]YouTube - Bittersweet Live Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56hD0UyfRIk&feature=related]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Do I Have To Say The Words[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2erJIWnL15Q]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Swayin to the music[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMXAMR28nq0&feature=related]YouTube - Donna Fargo - The Happiest Girl In the Whole USA[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T38iPZSoQaA]YouTube - Charley Pride - Heartaches By The Number "LIVE"[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Sorry.  Can't resist.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix-9A7O9Phg]ICK![/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85WtpLanZAE]YouTube - The Band Perry - "Hip to My Heart" [ New Music Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxZByfLPdSQ]YouTube - Far Away nickelBack lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe-Eosmk6oE&feature=related]YouTube - If Today Was Your Last Day Lyrics by Nickelback[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8]YouTube - Dierks Bentley - Come A Little Closer[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo

I play guitar so anytime I hear a song from the 70's or 80's, I try to figure out if I can play it by ear.  Or I go to ultimateguitartabs.com, which is the greatest tabs site on the planet.

Anyways, I heard "cause you....left me, just when I needed you most."  And its a very easy song to play.  A D A & E pretty much.  Randy VanWermer?  Must be a one hit wonder.  

I also just learned Babylon.  Its a good song.  I don't know what the song is about exactly, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTnnVk1Gjzs]YouTube - Alan Jackson - When Somebody Loves You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkztDzpTHKA&feature=related]YouTube - Hank Williams Snr. - I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EggG5DjCRU&feature=related]YouTube - Elvis Presley-I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmQ_1sXZJxI]YouTube - Stevie Nicks - Sara - Live[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soioqrYorq4]YouTube - FLEETWOOD MAC GYPSY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Lala Song Player - Gypsy Woman by Santana


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFZcF4WIFkI&feature=related]YouTube - THE DRAMATICS-In The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4]YouTube - Jr. Walker and The All stars - What does it take - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_f16t1JGHo&feature=related]YouTube - We Five - You Were On My Mind (Live On Hollywood Palace)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofzYpXernHs&feature=related]YouTube - Spanky & Our Gang- I'd Like To Get To Know You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OsfzU_XRas&feature=related]YouTube - Sunday will never be the same[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNMhPQoEbJE&feature=related]YouTube - beatles - help! - you've got to hide your love away[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feKgdqgA5Bg&feature=related]YouTube - The Way You Look Tonight - Chad & Jeremy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6osygZ5gAZQ&feature=fvw]YouTube - A Summer Song - Chad & Jeremy - Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KU6nn4deuCQ&feature=related]YouTube - Everyone's Gone To The Moon - Chad & Jeremy (with LYRICS)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9sRJ-eOHnc]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Always On My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZBUb0ElnNY&feature=PlayList&p=01831901E7DB2AC8&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love Me Tender[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p15MZXnsWpY]YouTube - Martina McBride - I Just Call You Mine lyrics in description[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCd84rUMnnY]YouTube - Keith Urban - Only You Can Love Me This Way (Audio)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKQL3262tjo]YouTube - Paul Anka - Put Your Head On My Shoulder[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHSocNjL8iw]YouTube - Hold me, thrill me, kiss me - Mel Carter[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvRD7kk61dc]YouTube - Big - Lost In This Moment (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFkc2gbShTY&feature=related]YouTube - Flamingos I Only Have Eyes For You[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB6S3c7f8XA]YouTube - The Kiss - The Last Of The Mohicans[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACJ3akD8zIg]YouTube - Kenny Chesney - You Save Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dael4sb42nI&feature=related]YouTube - Otis Redding - Try A Little Tenderness[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related]YouTube - The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDm2AIw7Myo]YouTube - Tim McGraw: My Best Friend[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayEEcK---b8&feature=related]YouTube - Don't Cry My Lady Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfh-apZEUUY&feature=related]YouTube - Give Me Just A Little More Time - The Chairman of the Board[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7zr_CVuiCY&feature=related]YouTube - HELLO IT'S ME - Todd Rundgren[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU&feature=related]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lowdown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvyD3QlU22o&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QZioxCg20I]YouTube - Joni Mitchell-A Case of You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF0scfQ7_so]YouTube - Separate Lives "White Nights"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1kDmnHyOBg&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins: Easy Lover[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQBT89MFnS8&feature=related]YouTube - Phil Collins - Sussudio[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeM5GUYgZU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dmtN7vCLsrg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dmtN7vCLsrg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RU2n3tfI4Y]YouTube - Diamond Rio's one more day video w/ pics and meaning.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ms3mJFkSeg]YouTube - Debbie Gibson - Lost In Your Eyes (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQ8cQz28Rw]YouTube - TOMMY JAMES- "IT'S ALL RIGHT (FOR NOW)"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73Vp1EGCYlQ]YouTube - Draggin' the Line - Tommy James[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQBOcIGXsWo&feature=related]YouTube - Ricky Lee Jones - Chuck E's In Love, 1979[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEshQf-tCJE&feature=related[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myjJTQb-OCQ]YouTube - Unchained Melody Sam Cooke[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUSYb3igXzI]YouTube - Petula Clark - DownTown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci9jA_4O3GI&feature=related]YouTube - Love Is The Drug - Roxy Music[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfh-apZEUUY&feature=related]YouTube - Give Me Just A Little More Time - The Chairman of the Board[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NF5XU-k2Vk]YouTube - Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYGzRGOSeI0]YouTube - Evil Ways[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG7YQOUaiNw]YouTube - Another Cruel Love by The Marshall Tucker Band (from A New LIfe)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3hBYTkI-sE]YouTube - Bill Withers - use me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIdIqbv7SPo&feature=related]YouTube - Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

To End Today's Therapy session.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOV5vWfSgI]YouTube - Marshall Tucker Band Can't You See[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12iFzBTMsr4]YouTube - LINDA RONSTADT Y AARON NEVILLE - DON'T KNOW MUCH ( HQ )[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Nq48sHF8M&feature=related]YouTube - The Stone Poneys - Different Drum (1967)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Red3R17FlUQ]YouTube - Hall & Oates-Sara Smile[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hx4RsCfL_fA]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Angel[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbUNVm1k3nU]YouTube - Merrilee Rush & the Turnabouts - Angel of the Morning[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSHzODm-Ik8]YouTube - "It Makes No Difference" The Band 9/2/83[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2258xum4VCI]YouTube - The Damnwells - Tonight and Forever (Studio)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bJouVEzr0k&feature=fvw]YouTube - Carlos Santana ~ Bella ~ Beautiful Song[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgpcpXCq3mw&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - moonflower[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUJIbXN0WY]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Everything [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTA2buWlNyM]YouTube - Alan Jackson - Remember When[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwV2VM54CYA]YouTube - Toby Keith - You Shouldn't Kiss Me Like This[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZRQlqH4flk]YouTube - FIREHOUSE - when i look into your eyes (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZH-emehxA]YouTube - Shania Twain - You're Still The One[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v_20CwGDJU]YouTube - Travis Tritt - More Than You'll Ever Know (live)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihd2aKEUeac&feature=related]YouTube - Donovan - Catch The Wind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMc8naeeSS8]YouTube - Dancin' In the Moonlight[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IRjl3SWC2U&feature=related]YouTube - The Stampeders - Sweet City Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNivYOzS0EY]YouTube - Celine Dion- If you asked me to[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc&feature=related]YouTube - Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Awesome thread!


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz5BghBhM8E&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles - And I Love Her - Subtitulado en español[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z-cg5JOrOs]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan- Possession (piano version)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2WW9T6mRkQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2WW9T6mRkQA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]




That was not a sappy love song, that was just an icky song


----------



## dilloduck

PixieStix said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not a sappy love song, that was just an icky song
Click to expand...


oh bite me---I couldn't find a category---(and I wasn't really listening to it--I just "happened upon it" )


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY0_oVV29PM]YouTube - the pretenders - I'll stand by you ( video )[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

dilloduck said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-KxZ0xZPkJQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not a sappy love song, that was just an icky song
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh bite me---I couldn't find a category---(and I wasn't really listening to it--I just "happened upon it" )
Click to expand...


Ok, I will give you a pass this time


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kxj92Lq1vE&feature=related]YouTube - TEE-SET ma belle amie 1969[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY]YouTube - Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Miss a Thing[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8shIhgOLTw0]YouTube - Lennon Sisters - Bushel and a Peck[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I_cJiGLsB8&feature=fvw]YouTube - Lowrider Oldies-Always And Forever(With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x4AZHDT-4A]YouTube - "You'll Loose A Good Thing"- Barbara Lynn[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkWGwY5nq7A]YouTube - "Bless The Broken Road" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MII3ns2KTBc]YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Gunny said:


> YouTube - Black Sabbath Iron Man(Live in Paris 1970)



THat's not very sappy, yucky, icky or lovey ...


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgpcpXCq3mw&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - moonflower[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK0ORP8Zm9s&feature=related]YouTube - Santana - Dance Sister Dance (Baila Mi Hermana)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfY-Tqaa-g&feature=related]YouTube - Carlos Santana- The River[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqXSBe-qMGo]YouTube - Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## marcell

Andança - Show AMIGOS - Sertanejo (a cousin of the country style)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onFiSiQk-WI]YouTube - Amigos Andança[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0uHRl-Q8Fo]YouTube - Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSgvvbCQq9c&feature=related]YouTube - Stan Getz & João Gilberto "Corcovado"[/ame]


----------



## marcell

You guys know some about brazilian music, doesn't you?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TqLmDhOdEc]YouTube - The Girl From Ipanema Original US Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJ95FaapL58&feature=related]YouTube - Herb Alpert - Rise[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-lUBlbJkrQ&feature=PlayList&p=C0874BB9F1DDE9BD&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Jose Feliciano - Ain't No Sunshine[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rAdO6hvjkY&feature=related]YouTube - Jose Feliciano Carlos Santana and Ricky Martin[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKgM6OMRqZ0&feature=related]YouTube - Jose Feliciano - The Thrill is Gone[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SouQRWXht4&feature=related]YouTube - CLASSICS IV- " TRACES "[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j-_3Ta5Zzw&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NHLsrWAw9k&feature=related]YouTube - A Norah Jones - Are you lonesome (Elvis tribute)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQD4uRZ51ng]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - What'll I Do?[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGlHOasCgxY&feature=related]YouTube - Little Anthony - Shimmy Shimmy Ko-Ko-Bop[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmEBBskGizY&feature=related]YouTube - Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony & The Imperials[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq204wG8UfA&feature=related]YouTube - Little Anthony & The Imperials - Going Out Of My Head.[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

Way too many pages to dig through to see if someone has actually posted the _*all time winner*_....


Of course that would have to be






*ANYTHING* and *EVERYTHING* by Kenny Rogers in the 80s


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1Q7Tu94VnI&feature=related]YouTube - isley brothers whos that lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEshQf-tCJE&feature=related]YouTube - Righteous Brothers-Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cE_jOD2Fxvs]YouTube - Then He Kissed Me - The Crystals[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

How ya'll do that?


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVgyfyQv7oY]YouTube - George Strait - I Cross My Heart[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

hortysir said:


> Way too many pages to dig through to see if someone has actually posted the _*all time winner*_....
> 
> 
> Of course that would have to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ANYTHING* and *EVERYTHING* by Kenny Rogers in the 80s



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj_NjLBPotQ]YouTube - Kenny Rogers - Lady[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG5N3GC-m20]YouTube - George Michael - One More Try[/ame]


----------



## hortysir

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lixDK_tMEhE]YouTube - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers - Islands in the stream[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUzs5dlLrm0]YouTube - The Monkees - "Pleasant Valley Sunday" - ORIGINAL VIDEO - HQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grd-iHznoGM&feature=related]YouTube - The Monkees Mary Mary[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts&feature=related]YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video][/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah2ywKPfnTc]YouTube - NO MORE LONELY NIGHTS - Paul McCartney - 1984[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cer30ehKMn0]YouTube - Billy Dean - If There Hadn't Been You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKXW3ioY1Q]YouTube - SKYLARK (DAVID FOSTER) WILDFLOWER[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

For Susan ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atBg9zLI2bA]YouTube - Pray for You - Jaron and The Long Road to Love :: Official Video[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5b65hociXU]YouTube - Seals and Crofts - Diamond Girl[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY_Nn06AOGY&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Sit Down I Think I Love You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0EkWe44sIc&feature=related]YouTube - Savage Garden - Truly Madly Deeply (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> YouTube - The Monkees - I'm a Believer [official music video]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-Exm4K1ObQ]YouTube - Neil Diamond - I'm A Believer Glastonbury 08[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRhHjK82Ni4]YouTube - Johnny Tillotson - Then You Can Tell Me Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvXCYqd8AAs&feature=related]YouTube - Neil Diamond, 'Cherry Cherry' (circa 1967)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqAh1dQu_pg]YouTube - Walk Away Renee - The Left Banke[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJWEVTHRPXI&a=em_Fvpt87j8&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt and Bobby Darin - Long Long Time[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4]YouTube - Jr. Walker and The All stars - What does it take - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Gunny said:


> Numero uno, all time
> 
> YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody



Gunny!  Numero uno?  Au contraire dear....miss all the weddings in the 1970's?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3FMSXAfVp0]YouTube - Morris Albert - Feelings[/ame]

Excuse me, 911...diabetic coma.......

I'll be back after I take my insulin, LOL.


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz_fcbKKmQA]YouTube - Celtic Woman - A New Journey - Beyond the Sea[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

I believe we have a winner, Gunny & Company....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBYV_7a0FQs]YouTube - Captain & Tennille MUSKRAT LOVE[/ame]

WTF?  A love song dedicated to _*Henry Kissinger?*_??

_O Lord...*pukes and leaves the ladies' room unclean*......_


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIup5g0nCQQ&feature=related]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler Making Love Out Of Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

goldcatt!!!  My ears are bleeding!  

Ya coulda warned me...WTF WAS THAT????

ROFLMAO!


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw]YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Okay, new rule.  You cannot post a song whose lyriks are so damned sappy, no children's book publisher would accept them, LMAO!

PixieStik, I am _impressed._  I believe that may have out-done "Muskrat Love".

*Giggles*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrBYFFDTwio]YouTube - Silhouettes (on the shade) ::: Hermans Hermits[/ame]

Turn down your mixer, or your ears will leak sugar, LOL.

&#9835; &#9834; OOOOoooooAAAAAaaaaaOOOOOOOoooo &#9835;


----------



## PixieStix

Want sugar? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGL4btEIoTo]YouTube - The Archies intro 1969[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Ah, a "Veronica" huh PixieStik?  LOL.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59K2kF6o9Tk]YouTube - the rolling stones brown sugar[/ame]

I hated Mick Jagger, hated the Stones and HATED this freaking racist song...but I'm a tad crabby at times, lol.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnqkaH_EP_o&feature=related]YouTube - Andy Kim Rock Me Gently[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQAfkYJdbrM]YouTube - Tommy Roe - Dizzy, Apr '69 - HQ Stereo Dub[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

PixieStix said:


> Want sugar?
> 
> YouTube - The Archies intro 1969



Or you could have Honey...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmTD5K91-r8]YouTube - The Archies - "Honey"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRW3_Dok5f4]YouTube - Bang-Shang-A-Lang! The Archies[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT3zCj3F1d4]YouTube - Train--Hey, Soul Sister (w/ Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Why am I even playing these?  Am I a masochist????

_*O, wait -- yea, I am, he he he*_

Hurt me again, I like it...LMAO!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU]YouTube - Carpenters Close To You[/ame]


_*GGGaaaggggggiiinng sound*_


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLizWD12ICc[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

There's no need to be so _nasty _Shadow....LOLOLOL.


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> Why am I even playing these?  Am I a masochist????
> 
> _*O, wait -- yea, I am, he he he*_
> 
> Hurt me again, I like it...LMAO!
> 
> 
> YouTube - Carpenters Close To You
> 
> 
> _*GGGaaaggggggiiinng sound*_



This one is just as bad...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9sEAqEjxs]YouTube - DEBBIE BOONE SINGS " YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE " STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

DEBBIE?  What about PAT?  *Ugghhhh*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEsjo8gt2VY]YouTube - pat boone - love letters in the sand[/ame]

Pat Boone is the Ken Doll of white guys.  It'd be like being serenaded by a eunuch.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOSZwEwl_1Q]YouTube - Cher - Gypsys Tramps And Thieves[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0mL2gzy8dE&feature=related]YouTube - CHER - Walking In Memphis[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

I don't think this counts as a love song, but in 1975 it was e-v-e-r-y-w-h-e-r-e and I HATED it, even though I'm a rabid feminist.  This chick has a voice like nails onna blackboard, and the song sounds like "Shove Over, Buddy -- I'm the New Victim In Town" to me, LOL.....

So, without further adieu, I give you......

He he he.....&#9835;....&#9834;.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUBnxqEVKlk]YouTube - Helen Reddy - 'I Am Woman' (Live) 1975[/ame]

Are ya feeling me out there, *brothermen*?  

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Madeline

Intense said:


> YouTube - CHER - Walking In Memphis



I think we need a thread on "Cher Songs I actually like/can stand"  LMAO!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BERd61bDY7k]YouTube - I Got You Babe - Sonny and Cher Top of the Pops 1965[/ame]


Anyone got another?  LOL.

_*Winks*_


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAHTT6Ibtw4]YouTube - "I Melt" - Rascal Flatts Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2msvSUZKeE]YouTube - Gary Allan - Today [ New Video + Lyrics + Download ][/ame]


----------



## Madeline

I think you have to be black to pull off a sappy love song without seeming completely dumb assed.  I could be wrong...I hear there are some great ones in country music, especially the old stuff.  I can BELIEVE Barry White really really really wants some chick.  I have trouble believe Neil Sedaka even really really really wants to LIVE, LMAO.

This dude could read me the phone book and melt me.....I cried like a baby when I heard he had passed away....:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ]YouTube - You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White)[/ame]


This dude, ah, not so much......(I think he's still alive but I don't care enough to google it)....:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLaiJZdHB-Q]YouTube - you mean everything to me- neil sedaka[/ame]

But, yanno, mebbe that's just my own POV....

Ladies?  What say you?  Paul Anka or Lionel Richey?  

_*Winks*_


----------



## Shadow

Madeline said:


> YouTube - you mean everything to me- neil sedaka
> 
> But, yanno, mebbe that's just my own POV....
> 
> Ladies?  What say you?  Paul Anka or Lionel Richey?
> 
> _*Winks*_



That's HOT! Tough choice for sure  

But if I have to choose...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNmDgRwNFsI]YouTube - Lionel Richie - You Are My Destiny[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj5CY94s8mU"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj5CY94s8mU[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Mebbe I should have used the Commadores as an example instead, he he .  Though Lionel still looked fuck-worthy to me, apart from the benighted jheri curl, LOL.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BFrTxvxKTs]YouTube - Barry White Just the way you are[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmoOx0omJHg&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_FaPhm49Ac&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Baby, I Need Your Lovin', Mar '67 - Audio Only, HQ Stereo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eAxCVTMJ-I&feature=fvw]YouTube - Walker Brothers - The sun ain't gonna shine anymore 1965[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vGUjxA0iUs&feature=related]YouTube - The Walker Brothers-Walking In The Rain[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9Zge9tmSEY]YouTube - Todd Eldredge - You're the Inspiration[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Shadow said:


> YouTube - Barry White Just the way you are



Barry was cool, all the time.  Period.  Please do not blaspheme like this again, Miss Shadow.

LOLOLOL.

Now, I do love Bette, but there just was NO excuse for this....:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiS8YokFzeY]YouTube - Beaches - Wind Beneath My Wings[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Anyone masochistic enough to have played every song in this thread?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsH63qJlIMM]YouTube - Patti LaBelle - On My Own ft. Michael McDonald[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Intense said:


> YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Baby, I Need Your Lovin', Mar '67 - Audio Only, HQ Stereo



I used to LOVE that song!  Intense, whacca mean listing it _here_?????  I'm still waiting for the man who loves me like this.

LOLOLOL.


----------



## Madeline

Intense said:


> YouTube - Patti LaBelle - On My Own ft. Michael McDonald



Yea-up, and Patti damn well knows better too.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTvbKVcxWEg]YouTube - Randy Travis - Forever and Ever Amen[/ame]


----------



## Madeline

Country music singers have been major offenders on the sappiness side, but when they get it right, they can rip your guts out:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwBirf4BWew]YouTube - tammy wynette stand by your man[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry4ngf766N0]YouTube - Captain & Tennille - Do that to me one more time (The Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx-UP1Pa-Ao]YouTube - Collin Raye - Love Remains[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eesZBfTj0cU]YouTube - Bon Jovi - Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w]YouTube - Hall & Oates You Make My Dreams Come True[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPKuFBi0fmE[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRP8kz3ykXA]YouTube - Loggins & Messina-Till The Ends Meet[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=related]YouTube - VANITY FARE HITCHIN A RIDE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc1PHk9FhIk&feature=related]YouTube - sugarloaf - green eyed lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfK4-g6Vd3s]YouTube - NEVER CAN SAY GOODBYE - JACKSON 5 (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta0a3DFUU0Y]YouTube - Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLaPtQuZaos&feature=related]YouTube - Gordon lightfoot softly 1969[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9h-4EQdOEQ&feature=related]YouTube - It's Your Love By Tim Mcgraw & Faith Hill[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvREm7w4slk&feature=related]YouTube - Everly Brothers, Let it be me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5lHEZdpj8&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Supremes - Baby Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzhbGaCwBzs&feature=related]YouTube - Be my baby - The Ronettes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Z9-QCmZyw&feature=related]YouTube - Just My Imagination - The Temptations[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related]YouTube - You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs&feature=related]YouTube - Ooh Baby Baby - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4k-AZtF2NU&feature=related]YouTube - I Do Love You - Barbara Mason[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJqbm2gYaAM&feature=related]YouTube - The Stylistics I'm Stone In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-2GTNt5uQY&feature=related]YouTube - The Main Ingredient Everybody Plays The Fool[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHXFOUQBRHE&feature=related]YouTube - IT'S A SHAME/SPINNERS[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0ZyaGG5H4&feature=related]YouTube - The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg&feature=related]YouTube - Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfh-apZEUUY]YouTube - Give Me Just A Little More Time - The Chairman of the Board[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm2g-Q17Q6I&feature=related]YouTube - Delfonics - Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbMl_bazas8]YouTube - Westlife- Evergreen[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJRj4Jkl_WQ]YouTube - Patti labelle - If you asked me too - Live one Night Only - HD[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEZnHy75NYs]YouTube - Petula Clark "Don't Sleep In The Subway" Extended Version[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKCnHWas3HQ&feature=related]YouTube - Petula Clark - Downtown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29uNvGHsRlc&feature=related]YouTube - We Five- You Were On My Mind 1965[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSVfLNCW4Fs&feature=related]YouTube - The Seekers - Georgy Girl-1968[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loyRYFUYg9g&feature=related]YouTube - Gerry and The Pacemakers - 'Ferry Cross The Mersey'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q&feature=related]YouTube - Spanky and Our Gang I'd Like to Get to Know You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo&feature=related]YouTube - Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CVJFQkPkCg&feature=related]YouTube - The American Breed - Bend Me, Shape Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDxg8z7iCQg&feature=related]YouTube - Guess Who - Laughing (1968)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfPJJko-FM0&feature=related]YouTube - The Guess Who - These Eyes (1969)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=siOahhdpJIQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Everly Brothers - You're The One I Love (1964)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFxKKPM72Ds]YouTube - The Everly Brothers - Glory Road[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvREm7w4slk]YouTube - Everly Brothers, Let it be me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY&feature=related]YouTube - Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLemdORSx_E&feature=related]YouTube - LOU CHRISTIE - I'm Gonna Make You Mine (1969)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yG07WSu7Q9w]YouTube - Simply Red - Holding Back The Years[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65EoK4OelZU]YouTube - Boz Scaggs - Lowdown[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzIpFvU1NP0&feature=related]YouTube - Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good (with vocals)[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWSevt_i51w&a=7aDXJ5WR-zA&playnext_from=ML[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2Y77pblrqY]YouTube - Little River Band - Reminiscing - Soundstage 1981[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ2QeUCm0eI&feature=related]YouTube - Little River Band - Lady[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7o4zesX6aI]YouTube - Gavin Rossdale - Love Remains The Same (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzn8UjhxM-M]YouTube - You Could Be Happy - Snow Patrol[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeg9Af7q9Jw]YouTube - Honey and the Moon - Redemption's son album (Joseph Arthur) with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## froggy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V561mPtTASQ]YouTube - dana winner - If I Had Words[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mm_lnHVz4U&feature=related]YouTube - Diana Ross - Aint No Mountain High Enough[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQRIOKvR2WM]YouTube - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas- Nowhere to Run[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdvITn5cAVc&feature=related]YouTube - Martha & The Vandellas "Dancing in the Streets"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZofFpizK04&feature=related]YouTube - The Turtles Elenore 1968[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxm19NBAcfc&feature=related]YouTube - Lemon Pipers - Green Tambourine ('69)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdGVleVi-9k&feature=related]YouTube - Buffalo Springfield - Rock & Roll Woman[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwPYhQVtIxU]YouTube - Comin' Back to Me - Jefferson Airplane[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JA1XAmzbnw&feature=fvst]YouTube - Pieces of April - Three Dog Night[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAlaYEmS0oY&feature=related]YouTube - Dave Loggins - Pieces Of April - [STEREO][/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBpTedlEFsY&feature=related]YouTube - Please come to Boston -David Loggins[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuqHlv1YPe0&feature=related]YouTube - Spiral Staircase I Love You More Today Than Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeM5GUYgZU&feature=related]YouTube - Earth, Wind & Fire - Reasons[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkWQTAU3JzI]YouTube - Stevie Wonder OVERJOYED[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pYux5-d1Es&feature=PlayList&p=62509EE88D688910&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=2]YouTube - Stevie Wonder - I Was Made To Love Her[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLxTEV5vpyg&feature=related]YouTube - Glenn Mederios - nothing gonna change my love for you[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JDTAqsMNEM&feature=related]YouTube - Right Here Waiting - Richard Marx[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX--7gFHkU0&feature=related]YouTube - Stand by me "Orginal"inclusiv with River Phoenix[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY&NR=1]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWl3Gs6OqpA]YouTube - John Cafferty - Tender Years - (Original)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHcA_hROx8c]YouTube - Lionel richie - How long[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muhFxXce6nA&feature=related]YouTube - Cheap Trick - The Flame[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bARIaMhCM]YouTube - Jackson 5 - I'll Be There[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVXrLxOTJk4]YouTube - Meat Loaf - For Crying out Loud, with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4&feature=related]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY8APrYU2Gs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yCXAE_Va60]YouTube - Vince Gill - Let's make sure we kiss goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToRLCh4m3vA&feature=related]YouTube - Gentle On My Mind Glen Campbell[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d0vXxH1IEmQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d0vXxH1IEmQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09qBdgqwYJY]YouTube - Stevie B - Because I Love You (The Postman Song)[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6S9ecXWCBCc&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6S9ecXWCBCc&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4odHVfF5E]YouTube - At This Moment - Billy Vera[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_1rosy1ll0]YouTube - Keith Urban - Your Everything[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM]YouTube - I Want to know what love is - Foreigner[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap3Sdp4nGqM&feature=related]YouTube - The Temptations - Just My Imagination (Running Away With Me)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SupYKBXDF_4]YouTube - Davis Daniel - Still Got a Crush On You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpOjQvADLG4]YouTube - Bread Guitar Man[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riBsOHkApmU&feature=related]YouTube - Bread Make It With You Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_HnBac5jWs&feature=related]YouTube - The Troggs - Love Is All Around[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfcSXmFFVfE&feature=related]YouTube - THESE EYES (THE GUESS WHO) SUBTITULADA.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8]YouTube - The Guess Who - Undun[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9Nrw-CpmWY]YouTube - Bee Gees - One[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykU8iSKkJR0&feature=related]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'To Love Somebody'[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg]YouTube - B. J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

To Rachel ....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQiEs32SqQ]YouTube - Nickelback - Savin' Me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - WITHOUT YOU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpOZ4xffh7k&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Without Her (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_FGC0VHiTk&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson Early In the Morning[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13TJL6f-4QA&feature=related]YouTube - Rides Again ~ "Fly Away"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrKdDLhtvls&feature=related]YouTube - The Cars - Drive (In Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHaRptTNBTI]YouTube - Barry Manilow - Mandy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MalDPg3trqc]YouTube - This Guy's In Love With You - B.J. Thomas.mpg[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mioqjYpHDxM]YouTube - Dan Seals - My Baby's Got Good Timing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qHX493bB3U&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Troggs- Wild Thing[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGRXe_e5S1Y]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Hanky Panky[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKyEyxwqS2c&feature=related]YouTube - Tommy James & The Shondells - Mony Mony (1968)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlTf7F-gLpw]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - Baby Come Close[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJyOpIbefWo]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - Being With You[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2WSiu0V0Lw]YouTube - Travis Tritt - Drift off to Dream (live acoustic)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uem39kDymg&feature=related]YouTube - Craig Morgan - God Must Really Love Me[/ame]


----------



## Frank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itydwcyywBc]YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Possession[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Had this one in my head today for some reason. I don't think it's been up in awhile. I like the pre-disco brothers the best.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COqUjfrB8dI]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Can You Mend a Broken Heart (1971)[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68GpWxwvn50]YouTube - Shania Twain And Elton John[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

Now here's a_ melody_ - something to teach the kids about_, _cuz they sure as hell don't hear it in any of this hippity-hoppity crap they're into now.

Here's Richard Carpenter talking about an old Bing Crosby movie he saw that inspired his hit:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R3_YBitSZo"]YouTube - the carpenters - goodbye to love [history][/ame]

And here's what he did with it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdG-ITxL8ok"]YouTube - Goodbye To Love --The Carpenters[/ame]

Now _that's_ a melody, and Karen's voice...angelic.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBzG_37rmCQ]YouTube - DOROTHY MOORE - Misty Blue[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLdFawlQDcI&feature=related]YouTube - Kylie Minogue - Tears On My Pillow[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14nD-QMjFvI&feature=related]YouTube - Love Song - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 7 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAtPBU3vGqI&feature=related]YouTube - Cool Night by Paul Davis[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xrkqZ1wY3I&feature=related]YouTube - Walter Egan - Magnet & Steel[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4HknxMtFdw]YouTube - Emilie Autumn - Juliet[/ame]




*Send "Juliet"  Ringtone to your Cell*

 

You're in my stars you know 
Don't need no crystal ball to tell me so 
Whispering in the air 
Hoping that my words find you somewhere 
Even when I close my eyes 
I'll never recreate the Time that flies 
The consequence is hanging there 
The sky will fall but I don't care 

CHORUS 
Meet me beneath my balcony and say 
No one but you could ever fill my night 
Be the sunlight in my every day 
Underneath my balcony I'll say 
No one but you could ever fill my night 
Be the sunlight in my every day 

Your love is haunting me 
And all I want is more to set me free 
Whispering in the air 
Hoping that my words find you somewhere 
Do you hear me call your name 
I know we will never be the same 
The consequence is hanging there 
The sky will fall but I don't care 

CHORUS​​


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGlR6oFjC3A&feature=PlayList&p=B49869D8869069F0&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=11]YouTube - Here comes my baby - Cat Stevens[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (Video)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-7n1hdK3M&feature=related]YouTube - America - I Need You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM8Ad-CTdJM&feature=related]YouTube - Sade - Kiss Of Life / VideoClip[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU&feature=related[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGuJOfrakc8&feature=related]YouTube - Without you Nilson[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkLdDqAy1Tw]YouTube - Fooled Around And Fell In Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9OcPzjpXnk&feature=related]YouTube - The Spiral Starecase - More Today Than Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHtUfMxvhyA&feature=related]YouTube - Frankie Valli & The 4 Seasons - Can't Take My Eyes Off You[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khRDInUHuOY&feature=related]YouTube - UNCHAINED MELODY/GHOST[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJWEVTHRPXI&feature=related]YouTube - Linda Ronstadt and Bobby Darin - Long Long Time[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYaAPeHwYLg]YouTube - Natalie Cole - Ev'ry Time We Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Gunny

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPHmsEoLsL0]YouTube - Love's Theme - Barry White[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI&feature=related]YouTube - Journey - Open Arms[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xpu5hT6oX0]YouTube - ?? Whenever You Come Around by Vince Gill ??[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yCXAE_Va60]YouTube - Vince Gill - Let's make sure we kiss goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4BWKe_9Sv4]YouTube - Vince Gill Someday[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw]YouTube - Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman?[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YL-hSSZn5Pc]YouTube - Reba McEntire, Vince Gill - The Heart Won't Lie[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

And my other all time favorite duet:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj10EzNKA2M]YouTube - Neil Diamond & Barbara Streisand, You Don't Bring Me Flowers[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_hq3uIsUMo]YouTube - Collin Raye - Let It Be Me[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx-UP1Pa-Ao]YouTube - Collin Raye - Love Remains[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zfpAkQvSpk]YouTube - In this life by Collin Raye[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYY5KOO08_w]YouTube - The Eagles - I Can't Tell You Why[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCQQtBeSGWo&feature=related]YouTube - Jesse Colin Young " Sunlight " (1976)[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oLjBafRVl0]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Sun~Light[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70PR5pinGs8]YouTube - STAY - LISA LOEB[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYocZs9jdMI]YouTube - Alicia Keys - When You Really Love Someone[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VZU_1N0Xzk]YouTube - phyllis nelson move closer (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Douger

OOOps. Wrong thread.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU-PoUwECjI]YouTube - Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTcZYabYsbc]YouTube - Richard Marx Live - Now and Forever[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EXRPxC-5bE]YouTube - The Troggs - Love Is All Around[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE&feature=related"]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'Words'[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyRqdzF8swY]YouTube - Lou Christie - Lightnin' Strikes[/ame]


----------



## topspin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziUsdu1vZtE]YouTube - HOLD YOU IN MY ARMS . RAY LAMONTAGNE[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWwIyOnmrE4]YouTube - Believe In Me - Dan Fogelberg.[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbUs7u10n1E&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw - She's My Kind of Rain - HQ (Official)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwCqQRR4bsQ]YouTube - Kenny Loggins on CBS Early Show "Love Song"[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idE1lsqG2Vc]YouTube - Journey - When You Love A Woman[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDZuPK63HKI]YouTube - Bread - Sweet Surrender[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__t6wvySjBM]YouTube - Bread - Hooked On You[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP8NpPcVgBA]YouTube - ExposÃ© - I'll Never Get Over You Getting Over Me[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8]YouTube - Robert Plant & Jimmy Page-Sea Of Love[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8jnKFQuoHc]YouTube - Elvis Presley Young and Beautiful[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGfVOdTiUEc&feature=related]YouTube - If - Bread[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtrQK8Zqj-g]YouTube - PRINCE -purple rain -long version-[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

This one is for the ladies on the board...I think you will like it.

Whitney Houston~All The Man That I need.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y0TWOttkVo[/ame]


----------



## Kat

Shadow said:


> This one is for the ladies on the board...I think you will like it.
> 
> Whitney Houston~All The Man That I need.
> 
> YouTube - Patrick Swayze & Wife Dancing At World Music Awards 1994





Sigh. Makes me so sad.


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMgTCtSxOHE&feature=related]YouTube - Cinema Paradiso "soundtrack final" "Tema finale" "final theme"[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeKxSme72dk]YouTube - Pink - Glitter in the air + Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py8lNa9uigY]YouTube - I Don't Want The World To See Me[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Kat said:


> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the ladies on the board...I think you will like it.
> 
> Whitney Houston~All The Man That I need.
> 
> YouTube - Patrick Swayze & Wife Dancing At World Music Awards 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Makes me so sad.
Click to expand...


Me too Kat.  He was truly a national treasure and I had no idea that she was an accomplished dancer too.  I can think of a whole lot of folks we would have missed less.


----------



## Kat

Foxfyre said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for the ladies on the board...I think you will like it.
> 
> Whitney Houston~All The Man That I need.
> 
> YouTube - Patrick Swayze & Wife Dancing At World Music Awards 1994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Makes me so sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too Kat.  He was truly a national treasure and I had no idea that she was an accomplished dancer too.  I can think of a whole lot of folks we would have missed less.
Click to expand...



Sigh, agreed. And that is how they met. She was taking dance lessons at his mom's studio. She was 14, he was 18. Married later in 1975 - stayed married until his death.


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkIiaaXUjlE]YouTube - James Taylor - "You Can Close Your Eyes"[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALU8QP86IWE]YouTube - &#x202a;Longer Than - Dan Fogelberg (w/ lyrics)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YUFFMA4V-w&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Voltaire-Ex Lover's Lover&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay guys, I think I've found the winner for the week.

Get out your kleenex and enjoy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egCeIwjIuZM]YouTube - &#x202a;"If My Nose Was Running Money" By Aaron Wilburn&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwQ2DmfcQRA]YouTube - &#x202a;josh turner- all over me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nADTbWQof7Y]YouTube - &#x202a;Josh Turner - Your Man&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6yHoWgHRnw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;the rolling stones - fool to cry original&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrfmoYOP_2w&feature=fvw]YouTube - &#x202a;the rolling stones - angie original&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Barb

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpIdQtA5Cao&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Carlos Santana ft. Seal -- You Are My Kind&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtdOpnCBLj8]YouTube - &#x202a;Robert John "Sad Eyes" (1979 - #1 hit)&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LolHiUwYNwo]YouTube - &#x202a;LeBlanc & Carr - Falling&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSnY6zjeRN0]YouTube - &#x202a;Slipknot - Vermilion Part 2 - Music Video&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT6DC4OMbzs]YouTube - &#x202a;Petals back on the rose - Jaron and The long road to love&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRzV6QF9xkI]YouTube - &#x202a;Jaron and The Long Road To Love - That's Beautiful To Me&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4XXPzRPGqE]YouTube - &#x202a;Razed In Black - Erotica&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJMPeJ1By0U]YouTube - &#x202a;Randy Rogers Band - I Miss You With Me - Live + Lyrics & Download&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dGiy0Xs8Pk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Stylistics - You Make Me Feel Brand New (with lyrics)_xvid.mp4&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - &#x202a;The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QCR6oMjseo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Stylistics - You Are Everything&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwXzpTU-NCk]YouTube - &#x202a;Ghost - Unchained Melody by The Righteous Brothers&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2BavhwpIJg]YouTube - 10 CC - I'm Not In Love[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1ykMNtzMT8]YouTube - Chicago - If you leave me now - 1977 (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_070zWcEuk]YouTube - Mama Cass - Dream A Little Dream Of Me ( With Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

We have this one on some old 45's that we have no way to play.  But the Platters were one of the truly great classic groups of the 50's.  (Just ignore the lady using them to showcase herself.)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TawRKzi-C60]YouTube - Only You (and You Alone) - The Platters[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

I love the Platters! They don't write or sing 'em like that anymore....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWHuZa1DxrM]YouTube - The Platters-Twilight Time[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Gosh Goldcatt, I didn't think you were old enough to really be a Platters fan.  
But you're right.  Those were the days when there was still artistic interpretation, there was still melody in the music, and it was always danceable.

Here is their probably all time greatest hit along with "Only You" and "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtXnUEW_OXw]YouTube - The Platters - Great Pretender, Only You (live)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

My mother's 45's are to blame. 

Another favorite from her collection:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvREm7w4slk]YouTube - Everly Brothers, Let it be me[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg&feature=related]YouTube - Going In Circles - Friends Of Distinction[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVLHaHUI4E&feature=related]YouTube - GRAZING IN THE GRASS/FRIENDS OF DISTINCTION[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0foZ3gRcWvA&feature=related]YouTube - 5th Dimension -- Stone Soul Picnic[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXN7wkSRVZg&feature=related]YouTube - The Association - Never My Love[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4PXMCCTMwM]YouTube - The Faces - I'm Losing You[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eplbDbp6XJQ]YouTube - Anchorman-Afternoon Delight[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVyqXS7yYt4]YouTube - If I Had You - by Alabama[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gvKKIfg7Sw]YouTube - POOR SIDE OF TOWN/JOHNNY RIVERS[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4"]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD5U6EClOPs]YouTube - Kenny Loggins-A Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsGI4FXYm2U]YouTube - Gene Pitney - A Tribute - Only love can break a heart[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Don Henley - Leather and Lace (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awNqLO6auQA&feature=related]YouTube - Bobby Vee - Take Good Care Of My Baby - 1961[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

Still a good thread.


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC9sEAqEjxs]YouTube - DEBBIE BOONE SINGS " YOU LIGHT UP MY LIFE " STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA]YouTube - Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzBizha4nVY]YouTube - Elton John - Nikita - By Rogerio[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c87yqkb5s4Y]YouTube - Chicago-If you leave me now[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTMc8KMqcqc]YouTube - Chicago - Colour My World (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Still raiding our Oldies but Goodies collection:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl-o5LsYtKU]YouTube - The Crests "Sixteen (16) Candles" (OLDIE)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alvEUFJtMw8]YouTube - Betcha By Golly Wow- Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLKDCKU7KNI]YouTube - I'd Love You To Want Me By Lobo[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IDUxk9sSXI]YouTube - Autumn Leaves - Nat King Cole[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8raabzZNqw]YouTube - Percy Sledge - When a Man Loves a Woman[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVS5rS_da9E]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Time after Time 1984[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmJbMmREGHs&feature=related]YouTube - Brake up to Make up - The Stylistics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nmaGZPN54I&feature=related]YouTube - The Stylistics - I'm Stone In Love With You (stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSmJOvLrVig&feature=related]YouTube - Dramatics - What You See Is What You Get (Watts, L.A. 1972)[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWyeVfuolT4]YouTube - Mr. Mister - Broken Wings[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMPMiLddsuE]YouTube - The Housemartins - Build[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTF97_ve118]YouTube - Atlantic Starr - Always[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDjAN8sKb1A]YouTube - Cherry Pink and Apple Blossom White - Perez Prado[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

Discussing intergenerational tastes in music on "The Younger Generation" thread, of course Elvis came up.  So if somebody has posted this, sorry.  It is my all time favorite Elvis song:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqv5b0UjR4g]YouTube - Elvis Presley - I Cant Help Falling In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGhF3QAOM0A&feature=related]YouTube - The Raspberries - Go All The Way/I Wanna Be With You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO-9dn8zLfo&feature=related]YouTube - Bob Welch with Stevie Nicks - Ebony Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo&feature=related]YouTube - Sentimental Lady - Bob Welch[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvdLovAaYzM&feature=av2e]YouTube - Martika - Toy Soldiers[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAX1rkdzUH4]YouTube - HARRY NILSSON without you[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZNvQMJ7N0s&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Songbird (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JA1XAmzbnw&feature=related]YouTube - Pieces of April - Three Dog Night[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAmgTNATJkk&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Scc38k0eEyU&feature=av2e]YouTube - Def Leppard - Hysteria[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

Intense said:


> YouTube - Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"



Ok...  How is Mony Mony a Love song???


----------



## Intense

Dr.House said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Billy Idol - "Mony Mony"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...  How is Mony Mony a Love song???
Click to expand...


Ask some of the Women how it makes them feel. 

It is about feelings after all, isn't it?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNMQVJThoDE]YouTube - Collin Raye -- Let It Be Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Intense said:


> Ask some of the Women how it makes them feel.
> 
> It is about feelings after all, isn't it?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyBcHUe4WeQ]YouTube - Feelings - Morris Albert[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0pfFkdC6oE]YouTube - The Long and Winding Road - THE BEATLES[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE&feature=related]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'Words'[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM&feature=search]YouTube - I Want to know what love is - Foreigner[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY"]YouTube - Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - It's Your Love[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVr_6kE1vio&feature=search]YouTube - The Beatles - Girl[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia6IFW5k5xY&feature=related]YouTube - Tim McGraw - She's My Kind Of Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7J_IWUhls]YouTube - Paramore: The Only Exception [OFFICIAL VIDEO][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4]YouTube - Randy Rogers Band - Kiss Me In The Dark[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8qMLWpzwPc]YouTube - If You Want My Love - Cheap Trick[/ame]


----------



## Dr.House

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-Lp2uC_1lg]YouTube - Shania Twain - From This Moment On[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thz5198M0L8&feature=search]YouTube - Crazy Little Thing Called Love (Queen live at the Bowl 1982)[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQ4NAZPi2js&feature=search]YouTube - Rod Stewart - Cover Song - Have I Told You Lately - released June 1993[/ame]



sniffle


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_Y50mXufQY&feature=search]YouTube - [HD] Toni Braxton - UnBreak My Heart (Official Music Video)[/ame]



double sniffle


----------



## teapartysamurai

It's probably already been on here, but forgive me for being a newbie.  But the absolute, the WORST love song ever made was:

Total Eclipse of the Heart:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=840B27zYfOk]YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart[/ame]

Why couldn't ANYONE break it to that woman she couldn't sing!!!!!!!!!

A better one:

Total Eclipse of the Heart, the literal music video 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj-x9ygQEGA]YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version[/ame]


----------



## Kat

teapartysamurai said:


> It's probably already been on here, but forgive me for being a newbie.  But the absolute, the WORST love song ever made was:
> 
> Total Eclipse of the Heart:
> 
> YouTube - Bonnie Tyler - Total Eclipse of the Heart
> 
> Why couldn't ANYONE break it to that woman she couldn't sing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A better one:
> 
> Total Eclipse of the Heart, the literal music video
> 
> YouTube - Total Eclipse of the Heart: Literal Video Version





It has, but doesn't matter. We can't keep up with them all..no way.

Good one btw!


----------



## Foxfyre

Actually it's a great song.   Carly Smithson (American Idol contestant last year) does it proud:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joUdbN6nxYg]YouTube - Carly Smithson - Total Eclipse of the Heart (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai

Runner up to the worst love song ever made:

Dan Hill, "Sometimes when we touch."

YIKES!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVf940pO5ME]YouTube - Dan Hill - Sometimes When We Touch[/ame]

They never could break it to this guy he couldn't sing, either!

Every time an AWFUL song like this comes on the radio, I remind my 13 year old, I had to live through a DECADE of this!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Even worse runner up

Paul Anka, "You're Having My Baby."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3y0zh-3VJg]YouTube - Paul Anka - Having my baby ( TOTP )[/ame]

Remember, I had to live through a decade of this!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyBcHUe4WeQ]YouTube - Feelings - Morris Albert[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIacsdOfKAQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams Susan[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zir1FpgP630&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don't You Care[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q6fLhnwEKk&feature=related]YouTube - The Cowsills - The Rain, the Park and Other Things[/ame]


----------



## teapartysamurai

Oh this thread, has triggered my memory (a memory I probably blocked for years to hold back the pain)

The worst love songs?

ANYTHING BY AIR SUPPLY!!!!!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWdZEumNRmI"]YouTube - Air Supply - All Out Of Love[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wQaE7gEwyw&feature=related]YouTube - Corinne Bailey Rae - Trouble Sleeping[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y8KDQDpE8o&feature=search]YouTube - The Hollies The air that I breathe[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v7dmok7bI4&feature=related]YouTube - Jazmine Sullivan- Lions, Tigers, and bears (lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOBcwJbKOdY&feature=search]YouTube - [HQ] Josh Groban - "You Are Loved" - Awake Live[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQwco47UdQs&feature=search]YouTube - Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All (HQ Audio)(SOLID GOLD)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m24uUzJgfwQ]YouTube - Everly Brothers - All I Have To Do Is Dream[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnVOt2LK2Gg&feature=search]YouTube - The Pointer Sisters - Slow Hand[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd3pDM2f6Y8]YouTube - Johnny Mathis Misty[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqaHJl_u-Hc&feature=related]YouTube - heavenly - THE TEMPTATIONS[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl5hknXqXps]YouTube - Fats Domino - Blueberry hill[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wD9mCp8SifM]YouTube - Box Tops - The Letter[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU]YouTube - The Association Never My Love Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uqBTzfcIk4]YouTube - Walk Away Renee - The left Banke[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU13C3vSwcs&feature=related]YouTube - Day By Day - Godspell[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYi7uEvEEmk]YouTube - Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq204wG8UfA&feature=related]YouTube - Little Anthony & The Imperials - Going Out Of My Head.[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmEBBskGizY&feature=related]YouTube - Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony & The Imperials[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEIDep_UMmk]YouTube - Bobby Darin sings "Beyond the Sea"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fa3h3pnhg8s&feature=related]YouTube - Leaving on a jet plane- peter, paul and mary[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIqxnYZZNB8&feature=related]YouTube - BJ Thomas raindrops 70s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObJsdRFmeA0&feature=related]YouTube - I Just Can't Help Believing - B.J. Thomas[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqv5b0UjR4g&p=FC84E9C0D5EB128B&playnext=1&index=1]YouTube - Elvis Presley - I Cant Help Falling In Love With You[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u07ec1m_bI0]YouTube - Billy Joe Royal - I Knew You When (Shindig 1965)[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anVzdXHljsM]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Mountain Of Love (Original Stereo)[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSCRumqmdQg]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Stuck on You[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9C53IEcg_0&feature=related]YouTube - Art Garfunkel - I Only Have Eyes For You[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbkWXZmZpHo]YouTube - Blue Velvet Bobby Vinton[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uciyYTZ2B38]YouTube - David Bowie - China Girl[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J50fov1xjI]YouTube - Art Garfunkel - (What A) Wonderful World (feat. James Taylor/Paul Simon)[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWdld0kgF1Y]YouTube - Neil Young - Only Love Can Break Your Heart[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKE5nn-kyKg]YouTube - The Beatles-Michelle[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfh-apZEUUY]YouTube - Give Me Just A Little More Time - The Chairmen of the Board[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQmm5ZQYp_w]YouTube - Sugarland - Stay[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_FaPhm49Ac&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Baby, I Need Your Lovin', Mar '67 - Audio Only, HQ Stereo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmoOx0omJHg&feature=related]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Do you wanna dance[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usvUNEFoIPA&feature=related]YouTube - Rednex - Hold Me For A While[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHDt2t0oO7g]YouTube - Jim Croce - Time In A Bottle (1973)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpDvJTXkIYU&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3Id4_t2izk]YouTube - Neil Diamond - Hello Again[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4&feature=fvw]YouTube - Jr. Walker and The All stars - What does it take - STEREO[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVFT7i94zQU&feature=related]YouTube - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell - Ain't no mountain high enough[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-KPGh3wysw]YouTube - Barbra Streisand - The Way We Were (1975)[/ame]


----------



## JadedVII

Best Love Song: Light My Fire. Seriously one of the best songs of all time.

Worst Love Song: Your Love Is My Drug. Do I really need to state why?


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crTc1V34m8g&feature=related]YouTube - TRACY CHAPMAN: THE PROMISE[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dOsbsuhYGQ]YouTube - John Mellencamp - Hurts So Good[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFeLnR9uF-k]YouTube - diana krall peel me a grape[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhP-oA-IktY]YouTube - Bette Midler-The Rose[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU]YouTube - Brad Paisley Then[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyQ4HXd4mnA]YouTube - Lost in the moment with you by Big and Rich Music Video[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Ro7baEa6w&feature=related]YouTube - Evergreen-Barbara Streisand[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xShgBXY3kUc]YouTube - Journey "Open Arms" live in 1982[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4HACt_TqD4]YouTube - Come Rain or Come Shine - B.B King / Eric Clapton[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU_XCpC6HdE]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully 1983[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbrRxl7Q2Yk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mpIBfXwJnk]YouTube - show me heaven[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rxxR8frszs]YouTube - For You - Tracy Chapman[/ame]


----------



## LuckyDan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJc64xncBt4]YouTube - Kate Bush - The Sensual World[/ame]


----------



## Shooter

When my twin girls were in high school there was this song that was real popular.  I think it was called "Because I love You" by Stevie B or someone like that.  

OMFG what an awful fucking song.  Every time I heard it coming from my girls' room I wanted to put a gun in my mouth.  Holy shit balls that is an abortion of a song.  He should have been locked up for 30 days for writing that garbage.

I'm not going to post a video of it because I honestly don't want to torture anyone here.  You all deserve better than that.  The only way that song should ever be played is to torture terrorists to gain intel.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'Words'[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI]YouTube - carpenters -We've Only Just Begun[/ame]


----------



## Foxfyre

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmbw8OycJrE]YouTube - Celine Dion My Heart Will Go On[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPDEV13DlIs&feature=fvw]YouTube - Gary Puckett and The Union Gap Over You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zir1FpgP630&feature=fvw]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don't You Care[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-4QHw_qkGY&feature=related]YouTube - "Bend me, Shape me", The American Breed[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q6fLhnwEKk&feature=related]YouTube - The Cowsills - The Rain, the Park and Other Things[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q]YouTube - Spanky and Our Gang I'd Like to Get to Know You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoJyeA-IAv4&feature=channel]YouTube - The Spiral Staircase More Today Than Yesterday[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sedPivIxfM]YouTube - Gerry Rafferty - Right Down The Line[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTgrFkHCQFM&feature=related]YouTube - Sheena Easton - For your eyes only - high quality![/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmfqLOLCNi8&feature=related]YouTube - PHIL COLLINS - TRUE COLORS (BEST VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maAyfcO-X3k]YouTube - I'll stand by you - The Pretenders (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPQ79-wFxJs&feature=fvw]YouTube - Ebb Tide--The Righteous Brothers[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEshQf-tCJE&feature=related]YouTube - Righteous Brothers-Unchained Melody[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1foSWTOIFc]YouTube - James Ingram w. Linda Ronstadt - Somewhere Out There[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fgGNZYR5QM]YouTube - Lobo- Me & you & a dog named Boo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jlzuu6yM_Aw]YouTube - Skylark - Wildflower[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRK4AwS3dh8&feature=related]YouTube - The Dramatics "In The Rain"[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0ZyaGG5H4&feature=related]YouTube - The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmjmp0XEUxA&feature=related]YouTube - Ooh Baby Baby[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RG_kerFL6yE&feature=related"]YouTube - Queen - One Year Of Love (Lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soO0CMnU9Bo]YouTube - Don't Know Much-Ronstadt & Neville LIVE[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ&feature=related"]YouTube - John Denver - Annie´s Song[/ame]


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc9KB9JAD-4&feature=related]YouTube - Sally Go Round The Roses by The Jaynetts[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSfVFsk6mNU&feature=related"]YouTube - Highlander : If I Could Turn Back the Hands of Time[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnlXCS_JC88&feature=fvw]YouTube - Elvis Presley - Love Letters (HQ)[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhG8zC4npsE]YouTube - Love Song For A Vampire[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

it bit springy but it makes the cut I think..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6ybb6myGE4]YouTube - Brandy You're A Fine Girl Looking Glass[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWFu1wv7D9E]YouTube - Styx - Babe[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jnu4FoMzDg]YouTube - Dirty Dancing - Hungry Eyes[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWP_Md78mk8]YouTube - TEE SET MA BELLE AMIE 1969 (VIDEO EDITING BY DIHL BENNINK)[/ame]


----------



## Trajan

Kat said:


> YouTube - Styx - Babe



Truth? Fear no consequences?



This video/song is so cutesy pooh and dripping saccharine slobber it makes me want to run over pigeons and go Deer hunting.


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI]YouTube - Carpenters - Superstar 1971[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiCRZLr9oRw]YouTube - Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush -Don't Give Up[/ame]


----------



## Kat

Trajan said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Styx - Babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth? Fear no consequences?
> 
> 
> 
> This video/song is so cutesy pooh and dripping saccharine slobber it makes me want to run over pigeons and go Deer hunting.
Click to expand...


 Hope you know what you said, b/c I sure don't.


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hweZGoG58cY&feature=related]YouTube - anita baker - you bring me joy[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vI9kxtbFmU]YouTube - Let It Rain[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNW4NCxw-tU]YouTube - Let me be the one- Def Leppard[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i28UEoLXVFQ]YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMep7s7x_us]YouTube - Voltaire-Future Ex Girlfriend[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Voltaire-Future Ex Girlfriend



You posting songs for me, JB?


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ]YouTube - Bon Jovi-Thank You For Loving Me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVXrLxOTJk4]YouTube - Meat Loaf - For Crying out Loud, with Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSQDqNFvYD4]YouTube - Hello - Lionel Richie![/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCOLL8ZRddk]YouTube - kevin fowler a hard man to love with lyrics on screen[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNXkrX3fGKA]YouTube - The Partridge Family - I think I love you.[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Voltaire-Future Ex Girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posting songs for me, JB?
Click to expand...

Why are you?


----------



## Meister

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NjDpakNkYE]YouTube - buddy holly - True Love Ways - The Best of Buddy Holly the M[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGgs_kV2SCM]YouTube - The Blackbyrds - Walking In Rhythm (1974)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related]YouTube - You really got a hold on me - Smokey Robinson & the Miracles[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related]YouTube - The Isley Brothers-Who's That lady[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXq81-cGJr4&feature=related]YouTube - Todd Rundgren - I Saw the Light[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_6gYWXsUM&feature=related]YouTube - TODD RUNDGREN: WE GOTTA GET YOU A WOMAN[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Why are you?



Cuz I just can't help myself. I'm weak. Pity me.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUJIbXN0WY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmSOrwQXtH8[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEUP8uVwvBw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSCRumqmdQg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2XY6oRD2xc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gH8hhvOyEM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwbjtQsrL0E[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO2-kIqsGL4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LrPJUwq5_I[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSPvv2EUdCA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GNhdQRbXhc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EigVvZMw3Ds[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6F3kFyg3wQ4[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zoys4_7VYg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AtaZ_NU_tU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbkdDLFEDEM[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cj9zQ8vD2Go[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VRj2uw9L0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQnAxOQxQIU[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75w_HOMKv1Y[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqcZs8rolrw[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrIiLvg58SY&ob=av3e[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQNyYhuHZ4[/ame]


----------



## Revere

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrzr4R3LpsQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awCvY8Obkw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPUE8aEn20M[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq_c20SEIug[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB3WrodLKCg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyBS_1vGwpU[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATg8CdRD68E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXE-u8ILjOU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xoke1wUwEXY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0fBACHaBck[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lJFoareXeI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UUYjd2rjsE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TbHIhEP53U[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofA3URC1wyk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIJK4nB4Dx0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hntXAO_Rq7c[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEe_IrAJKSc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWQ-oDMG6g[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idXLnuCsirg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGMHSbcd_qI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCqFr6sF0jo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTMc8KMqcqc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aDOwSnz1Kc[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy2Htnej8fU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP5M2ZRinU8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcIimskxK3g[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C00ffeNR5zw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXN7wkSRVZg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlqwpq7xycU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_rqm7WPPI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQcjTP9RTiY&feature=related[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMOwwtmN0QA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVVpDfxhcOo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAgQOx6X9NQ&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIuqRL4GjX8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVXrLxOTJk4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5t7Cl6W-Ag[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idE1lsqG2Vc[/ame]


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYPZv-1bW_E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

A year ... too long, yet not long enough at the same time.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBcOeKTGkD8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zSzlT5zBXs[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxqYigFwUTQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuQQcISZTM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiE9fYZ6KQ0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLOB6B6vMTY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEUOiiVxsGc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zof4k397yZY&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LBmUwi6mEo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ58TVYNFro[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhI1ozGY8fs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVrc4K3CQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo_0UXRY_rY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWR7ILg75D4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9MS2wd8768[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJuB1jRCcb4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UWx-shGM0g[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6LqhYMj5nM[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSWxgMlsOyU[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Adfl0_iM-IY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erswh6f6Gj0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqR9vzBwuEA[/ame]


----------



## fyrenza

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pfTfMoR8sg"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pfTfMoR8sg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTMc8KMqcqc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdGVleVi-9k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K5EWfihyRY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiAqvkabfls[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEkmZ2LVy-s&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z66wVo7uNw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohC7o_PPPtY[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRT-_BBjvAY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrZjzD4xnWE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEVIeErWcnU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13TJL6f-4QA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqRi_hC2qWI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jE9CW-QHoUo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hdx9JjzDfo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmex6MMpIP4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## froggy

PixieStix said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmex6MMpIP4&feature=related



Sweeet!


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKEuOO0lQPc[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9xHckoQzZE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GXdgmBO7AA&p=2B0DFE10615BEB7C&playnext=1&index=71[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql4IiP__5ck[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoxWDFmvXE8&feature=fvsr[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3n6GtwtiHs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCkk3bxUi1I&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d2uGfPlEzI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oopMgElNbAA&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KK-eYXOjM0&feature=fvst[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUi-2QC3c2Q&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0xzcavGrj4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfPJJko-FM0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdpXx-PHuM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1jWCEJDof4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXAauaKghwo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME6xiTAyITw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAVWiT8whgk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRnw9pjvCQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFToiLtXro[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuOAEwkyYPI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umaLe37-LE[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11VX4rWIWOY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ9iPPfOMvM&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eocCPDxKq1o[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPbGOCz-ops[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ridO5LS6KR4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeMFqkcPYcg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVPLPFoJL0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHkKs0ewLY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2BplDlOek8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV2U0_7nwb0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk5cU2vkca0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clYHxktdDUk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ-26QPQKpo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt6lYiKcik8[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAj7vffTHII[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1CLjF8Q8xo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmUV7ehPnUg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra9eLLg_6uE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_0sgerzc8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkvdAQl4OBA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNW4NCxw-tU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuqHlv1YPe0[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfuBREMXxts&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVVpDfxhcOo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hTK6VhkW3w[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMufHN6DUp0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kfXwTuIT4M[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_jCNchJSyI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w-5uW2tCn4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOyMpQQriY0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BemSJl7AMdo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=In7cTzpv7Is[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgAFcvIw8J4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkUsGkxZSvM&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8xtYLuDv0E[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJg8bdvxLfQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm8mf-fJOb8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jejFJ4FvDwE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEOem7U2LPE[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPZAv1KVYY[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhNrrrCCTdA[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJW7-gvruic&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIbaISxK8QY&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMd4YGr41QM[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDB85BBV1uA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kClAZAYK3M&playnext=1&list=PLD02C38DC313AD1AC&index=79[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qhs434D6i_s[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtW29oTp5cE&feature=rec-LGOUT-exp_fresh+div-1r-8-HM[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xgjtm4_M20[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

I found one of yours 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lLmYLw0WRI[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29AzF50DOlM[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgOuWnlTJ7Y[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl5Uog-MDGo[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNsmF9JTpuI[/ame]


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfOH7PO9qY[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0aM8EsSaN4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0SyALaWR08[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rEj6zX1Dhg[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoZC0Lkji2A[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_nvASTXl-Y[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaeGa0RAg5s[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHYIGy1dyd8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tw7hk_Hd1M[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wngb5Mq1SQY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdYaGt_sm3Q[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3p7PKP9lBE[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T7NLqMGEck[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcHPNUN-U8E[/ame]


----------



## Care4all

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utP1mGoutQ[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWkOryYF6CI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBeivizzsPc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFx-5PGLgb4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiAqvkabfls[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI844RAJo58[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkIrZxN9pHk[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg0OLeTRgFw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMGkce_uFbw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCEEDyXYjE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGQbOMaGum0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7b37l_B4vI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt21CUSPOL0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

New, excellent tuneage 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL-Oc4fqL9A[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oujzwBd9TY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kag0TsZzxpw[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTvUT_Hx4Dc[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIZUiwQIGmE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ67cYLKkaQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvkMm_nXZdY[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP-oGwt8ng0[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xnyHG96vY8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0tbfh-Arb8[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

Another side .... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jexNsBjz1r8[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJZBOPwSI8U[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Fb8XbpWMM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuKeSUUK-A4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoKVl_CHWq8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuiNtC4kURk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBlj9EZFWMs[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ajp0Uaw4rqo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJbBSIFN36k[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkGS263lGsQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVJnMj2oKfo[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Z3GuV_L6s[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYymDZtJvgs[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjzNedpxmHI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwOU3bnuU0k[/ame]


----------



## Sunshine

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wHkV7IVIoI[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU9BPwcPaO4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxiZJE9injM[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuIkw_NsRqg[/ame]


----------



## goldcatt

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9WDAHw2JDE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCM7wx6wZUo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoJyeA-IAv4&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esb21zY6BNM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDM1Rh3KxeM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mAtYVM-uBw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj_NjLBPotQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsC_SARyPzk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHeM5GUYgZU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1mcyj958HU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CN2rsc6Vnp4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gI8eHVdplk[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXgEbKy118[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiIFy5kBd6I[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhSn1s5JmdQ[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4kHAE7uDAo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqIVSdTG4vE[/ame]

Eddie Vedder..


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K8FVV49kZ8[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5Z9-QCmZyw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uThnUmWRCCs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvKtxTsVoMo[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mvI5o3TGGk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ&feature=fvw[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=976duDbz2R0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGPcDiiFhRs[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzyEd2soQkk&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElQ8vXN8eI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpZKmUb6NBk[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBlx1JffMQ4&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebSYPnllFx8[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv5vMJKBAbo[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azcy9_F0DCE[/ame]


----------



## Kat

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS870zCCAwM[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXAauaKghwo&feature=related[/ame]

Enslaved by your beauty
Enslaved by your touch
Enslaved by this feeling
that tempts me too much

So pick your poison
And choose your passion´s price
Forever drowning
In these endless escapes

So let go and fly
As we let go and die

When you love the one you hate
That Sadist is your soulmate

Trapped in this torture
Used to these tears
Forever are our games
The drama´s all the same

Hiding a double life
You deny your death

So let go and fly
As we let go and die

When you love the one you hate
That Sadist is your soulmate


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1DDgNCLD84&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lCfyWJBx_I[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMD8hBsA-RI[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwoAAjaxzmk[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xpu5hT6oX0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yCXAE_Va60[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyaQGMRcnXE[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0sxMMsDgtM[/ame]


----------



## Shooter

I'm late to this thread so forgive me if I post songs that have already been used.

Here's a great love song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF16O-CGPko[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Post away - some songs get posted over and over.


----------



## Shooter

Here's me and my first wife's song, God rest her soul.  We got married before I joined the Corps back in 73.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzB-3Ff5GZM[/ame]


----------



## Shooter

This is my all-time favorite love song/rock ballad.  This song just touches my soul.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhTSlJTP-P4[/ame]


----------



## Shooter

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkSfMj8D-7c[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL9YVQnaEKI[/ame]


----------



## Shooter

Here's 2 remakes of the Cindy Lauper hit Time After Time.  Both of these are great and far better than the original.

Which one do you guys like better out of these 2?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyWg4eIsn04[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySVWeao57m8[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3heqqwyS5-0[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xInxCYAbaHg[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhUlP4wiAQo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cn0cIhT_AU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAmcCdvZCDg&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NASl6heMzw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gcds0xLgXA[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80zri70De1k&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNecdKd1IG4[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPyq4iqt6Go[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yRHM1LDN9Y[/ame]


----------



## Bones

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZGE-Y1C_nk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5qmDAyGEW4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM[/ame]

The pinnacle of shit.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r2pEdc1_lI[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHMp5o8oTsQ[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgTwwbzJkjo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_FaPhm49Ac&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmZ03Q7AoaU&feature=more_related[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

Oh my dear, you runneth over
With your cup of convoluted wares.
The Aftermath is sinking lower.
The perfect pales beyond compare.
Your garden's rushing to my head now.
Your guise will leave no stone unturned.
I'm paralyzed by your concoction.
Your sleight of hand keeps all my fingers burned.
I've searched the holy books and I've dogeared every page.
I've stolen secrets from a sorcerer's own sage.
Although a connoisseur of fine legerdemain.
I've just one word for you.
Extraordinary.
You're open to interpretation.
Like the trap door underneath your tousled throne.
And I'm engaged and I'm enraged and I'm enchanted.
With this little bit of magic I've been shown.
I've searched the holy books and I've dogeared every page.
I've stolen secrets from a sorcerer's own sage.
Although a connoisseur of fine legerdemain.
I've just one word for you.
Extraordinary.
Extraordinary.
Extraordinary.
And I've searched the holy books and I've dog-eared every page.
And I've stolen secrets from the sorcerer's own sage.
And, I'm rendered speechless in my pretty little rage.
But I'll save one word for you:
Extraordinary.
Extraordinary.
Extraordinary.
Extraordinary .


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Kat

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## JBeukema

Used to think that I was doomed to lonliness
That I would die before I'd even been kissed
But something changed today
Let me tell you what the letter says...

"I saw you last night at the Devo show
Where I never thought someone like you would go
'Cos you hang out at the library
You're so brainy and I know you hate me
But when you revise, I'm hypnotised
And baby, baby, it's no lie

Guess what!? I love you!

Baby, please don't turn me down
Just because you heard that I'm a runaround
All those hip-chicks that I dated
All turned out to be over-rated
Yeah, it's no fun, they're just too dumb
Let me be on your curriculum!"

Do-do-do-do-do-yeah!


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## avos

Sappy love song that I know is I'm missing you by Bobby Tinsley.


----------



## goldcatt

avos said:


> Sappy love song that I know is I'm missing you by Bobby Tinsley.


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Be forewarned, the following video is dripping with sappy love.


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVdTQ3OPtGY"]Gotta Love the Dead[/ame]

*Ripple Lyrics*


----------



## Intense

The Association - Everything That Touches You


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_UILNwWrc"]God Only Knows (McCartney Says Best Love Song Ever Written[/ame]


----------



## Kat




----------



## Ropey




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg0-a4zlwNM&feature=related[/ame]

SANDPIPERS - "Come Saturday Morning" (1969)


----------



## Intense

Spanky & Our Gang - Sunday Will Never Be The Same (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUatil559h8&feature=related[/ame]

Like to Get to Know You - Spanky and Our Gang


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkgozdtsh_g&feature=related[/ame]

The Young Rascals - Groovin' 1967


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrwhfhncPfM&feature=related[/ame]

The Rascals - A Beautiful Morning


----------



## goldcatt




----------



## Intense

Young Rascals - How Can I Be Sure 1967


----------



## Intense

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw-gLvigdK8&feature=related[/ame]

Good Lovin' - The Rascals - 1966 - Full Length Video


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be0ApetJdd4"]Jem - Finally Woken - Missing You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## JBeukema

Close your eyes and I'll kiss you
Tomorrow I'll miss you
Remember I'll always be true
And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you

I'll pretend that I'm kissing
The lips I am missing
And I'll pray that my dreams will come true
And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you

All my loving, I will send to you
All my loving, darling I'll be true

Close your eyes and I'll kiss you
Tomorrow I'll miss you
You know that I'll always be true
And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you

All my loving, I will send to you
All my loving, darling I'll be true
All my loving, all my loving
Woo, all my loving, I will send to you


----------



## Care4all




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaRppv4fgjo"]Janis - Country Joe and the Fish[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T-20YraZpc"]Gordon Lightfoot - Bitter Green[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2EZUw2mvjs"]James Taylor Singing to Himself - Sweet Baby James[/ame]

Bloody narcissist...


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Intense

The Association - Everything That Touches You


----------



## Intense

Johnny Maestro - The Way You Look Tonight


----------



## Intense

Johnny Maestro - Down By The River


----------



## Intense

Tina Turner and Ike River Deep Mountain High


----------



## Intense

Tina Turner -- Son of a preacher man


----------



## Intense

Tina & Ike Turner - Proud Mary


----------



## Vel




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRNTQvXSsfA"]Bee Gees - I Started a Joke[/ame]


----------



## Vel




----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq9Ox_Tautw"]Johnny Mathis - Misty[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## elvis




----------



## Intense

Bobby Darin-Beyond The Sea


----------



## Intense

Diana Krall - Temptation (lisabon video)


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEllHMWkXEU"]Bobby Darrin - Mack the Knife[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk-7n1hdK3M"]America - I Need You [/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUQZw3wfro"]America - Sister Golden Hair[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Momanohedhunter

Love Hurts by Nazerith


----------



## waltky

Can't Live (If Livin' is Without You)...

... Uncle Ferd says ya should never say dat to a woman...

... cause if ya do, ya gonna be hen-pecked for sure.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Love hurts in Spanish.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Douger

....and Runny set's himself .....again


----------



## Intense

it&#65363; gonna take a miracle - laura nyro


----------



## Intense

Laura Nyro- Stoned Soul Picnic


----------



## Intense

Laura Nyro- Sweet Blindess


----------



## Intense

LAURA NYRO up on the roof (LIVE!)


----------



## avos

This is sappy but I don't think its yucky 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ApwZckbGsE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ApwZckbGsE[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

avos said:


> This is sappy but I don't think its yucky
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ApwZckbGsE



I think it's yucky. Icky is arguable though.


----------



## dilloduck

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGZz8kn4VWI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

And he's still got the pipes....


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

Here goes the same thing around again
No I'll never learn
You're in the deep end
I don't know how to swim
But I'm jumping in

Where I was lead to
But I was distracted
By the line you drew me to
Whatever lies in you

Here goes the same thing around again
No I'll never learn
You're in the deep end
I don't know how to swim
But I'm jumping in

This is the same old blood flow
My hearts beats like this before
But you feel so brand new to me
I've been washed ashore

You've got my voice in your hands
I've got your voice in my head
One word is all that's left
Unsaid

Life used to be dark
Can't believe when I dropped I fell hard
Knocked my toung right out of my mouth
You took the words away
Before I could make out
What I was going to say
Picked me up back up
With the sweep of your breath
You've rendered me
You've rendered me...
Speachless

Here goes the same thing around again
I'll never learn
You're in the deep end
I don't know how to swim
I'm jumping in

Lost in a silent movie
Moths move
No words are spoken
We've both go somthing to say
Sound's been broken

You've got my voice in your hands
I've got your voice in my head
One word is all that's left
Unsaid
One word is all that's left
Unsaid


----------



## JBeukema

You're love it tortures me
One kiss and I can't breathe
One touch I'm suffocating
Get me out I can't breathe
Afflicted feelings I should hide
There was a thousand warnings
Thought this devotion I'd deny
I turn to things that harm me

You're a disease
Sweet tasting rabies
You suck the life right out of me
Set me free

I think of nothing all the time
Sometimes it's nothing but you
You shouldn't mean a thing to me
This shouldn't be
A stabbing pain stuck in my side
Not sure why I adore you
A strangled chocking little cry
I would do all things for you

Leave me be
Set me free
You're a disease and you spread this on to me.​​


----------



## Phoenix

That is pretty sappy.


----------



## JBeukema

Because EA is better than the Beatles


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Ropey




----------



## ginscpy

I was taken by "Close To You" by  The Carpenters in 1970.

Not sure why - just thought it was a good song beautifully  sung.


----------



## Ropey

ginscpy said:


> I was taken by "Close To You" by  The Carpenters in 1970.
> 
> Not sure why - just thought it was a good song beautifully  sung.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXt3I_52NWE"]Close To You - The Carpenters[/ame]

Her voice had a depth of low tone at high levels. It hit me, in the gut and still does it to this day. Before I knew a thing of her.  I call it a huskiness of vanilla.

Bacharach is an amazing composer.


----------



## Ropey

This is my favorite Carpenter tune. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UziGwZBvth0"]Karen Carpenter- A Song For You [/ame]

Such a fragility.


----------



## ginscpy

I am not a big sappy love song guy - but "Close To You" really hit a never back then - and to this day.............


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix

ginscpy said:


> I am not a big sappy love song guy - but "Close To You" really hit a never back then - and to this day.............


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## ginscpy

Close To You sounds as good now as it did way back in 1970.

They did some other good stuff but that was  their best.


----------



## ginscpy

Close To You was nominated as one of the songs of the year of 1970 - along with Let It Be.


----------



## ginscpy

Been doing some research.

Lots of comments re  Close to You  - My favorite song , best song ever, IMO the best song ever etc

hard to argue against hearing it 40 years later

about 40 pages saying stuff like best song ever...

can't disagree 

Was blown away when I first heard it in 1970


----------



## ginscpy

Was on Casey Kasems chart  at #1 
in 1970 
a staying-power song...........................................


----------



## ginscpy

Close To You by The Carpenters may be in the top 5 pop/rocks songs in the history of music.

Read the plaudits ...............................    And I agree. 

Comparable  to Bing Crosby singing White Christmas.


----------



## JBeukema

oh honey i wait for you in the dark
oh honey i feel the beat of your heart
oh honey i'm craving for you
oh honey i'm sure you knew
oh honey don't cry in the shade
oh honey i fade and it's too late

oh honey don't trust me, don't hate
oh honey can't save me - it's too late
oh honey your sweet taste i will miss
oh honey receive my deadly kiss
oh honey can't protect you from me
oh honey my pain - you can't see

_[chorus:]_ 
you don't really need to cry
heaven's for the loving ones
i take your life, i take your soul
and love you till your pain is gone

you don't really need to cry
heaven's for the loving ones

no god in heaven, my bloodless angel
i see tears run from your heart
i count the strokes of your fading heartbeat
i lick the flames of your fading heat
in my torture i don't know mercy
i am blessed with insanity

_[chorus:]_ 
you don't really need to cry
heaven's for the loving ones
i take your life, i take your soul
and love you till your pain is gone

you don't really need to cry
heaven's for the loving ones

oh honey i kiss you, your dead lips
oh honey i kiss you, just a short bliss
a war is fighting in my breast
not human, no god, i'm fatally blessed
where is the sun, where is the light
i am the bride of the weeping night
the night never ends, my lips drop red
i live forever but i am dead
i am doomed and blessed forever
i feel the pain ever and ever

_[chorus:]_ 
you don't really need to cry
heaven's for the loving ones
i take your life, i take your soul
and love you till your pain is gone

you don't really need to cry
heaven's for the loving ones

no one there to save my heart
i am standing in the dark
see the tears run from your heart
i am waiting in the dark
no one there to save me


----------



## Intense

Joan Baez, Diamonds and Rust - Live, 1975


----------



## Intense

Black is the Color Ireland


----------



## JBeukema

Take me, I'm alive
Never was a girl with a wicked mind
But everything looks better
When the sun goes down

I had everything
Opportunities for eternity
And I could belong to the night

Your eyes, your eyes
I can see in your eyes, your eyes

You make me wanna die
I'll never be good enough
You make me wanna die
And everything you love
Will burn up in the light

And every time
I look inside your eyes
You make me wanna die

Taste me, drink my soul
Show me all the things
That I shouldn't know
And there's a blue moon on the rise

I had everything
Opportunities for eternity
And I could belong to the night

Your eyes, your eyes
I can see in your eyes, your eyes
Everything in your eyes, your eyes

You make me wanna die
I'll never be good enough
You make me wanna die
And everything you love
Will burn up in the light

And every time
I look inside your eyes
  (Burning in the light)
Make me wanna die

I'll die for you, my love, my love
I'll lie for you, my love, my love
  (Make me wanna die)

I'll steal for you, my love, my love
  (You make me wanna die)
I'll die for you, my love, my love
We'll burn up in the light

Every time I look inside your eyes
I'm burning in the light
I look inside your eyes
I'm burning in the light
I look inside your eyes
You make me wanna die


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

I still wonder when the medicine will take it's effect.
And The injection they made, it's all just left me the same.
I'ts hard to concentrate with echo's of your voice in my head.
From all you said, im still paralyzed.
But i'm almost out of breathe from saying things that i'll regret.
My time is over, i cant do this alone.
I'm infected with you, pull the plug already.
Tell me before i go, that your infected with me.
I cant remember if i ever took a minute to say.
That if it had to be now, i'm glad it had to be me.
I cant recuperate, i'm never going to leave here alive.
Just help me through this, dont let me die here.
But i'm almost out of breath from saying things i'll regret.
My time is over, i cant do this alone,
i'm infected with you, pull the plug already.
Tell me before i go, that your infected with me.
I'm killing time just trying to find the words that fall so short of you.
I'm losing sleep, i cant compete, i'm giving out, i cant do this alone


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

I would do anything for love, 
I'd run right into hell and back.
I would do anything for love, 
I'll never lie to you and that's a fact.

But I'll never forget the way you feel right now, oh no, no way.
And I would do anything for love,
Oh I would do anything for love,
I would do anything for love, 
But I won't do that, 
No I won't do that.

And some days it don't come easy, 
And some days it don't come hard,
Some days it don't come at all, and these are the days that never end.

And some nights you're breathing fire. 
And some nights you're carved in ice.
Some nights you're like nothing I've ever seen before or will again.

And maybe I'm crazy. 
Oh it's crazy and it's true.
I know you can save me, no one else can save me now but you.

As long as the planets are turning. 
As long as the stars are burning.
As long as your dreams are coming true, you'd better believe it!

That I would do anything for love,
And I'll be there till the final act.
And I would do anything for love, 
And I'll take the vow and seal a pact.

But I'll never forgive myself if we don't go all the way, tonight.

And I would do anything for love,
But I won't do that.
No, I won't do that!

I would do anything for love, 
Anything you've been dreaming of,
But I just won't do that.
[x2]

[Solo]
And some days I pray for silence, 
And some days I pray for soul,
Some days I just pray to the god of sex and drums and rock 'n' roll!

And maybe I'm lonely,
That's all I'm qualified to be.
There's just one and only, one and only promise I can keep.

As long as the wheels are turning. 
As long as the fires are burning.
As long as your prayers are coming true, you'd better believe it!

That I would do anything for love, 
And you know it's true and that's a fact.
I would do anything for love, 
And there'll never be no turning back.

But I'll never do it better than I do it with you, so long, so long.
And I would do anything for love, 
Oh, I would do anything for love,
I would do anything for love,
But I won't do that.
No, no, no, I won't do.....

I would do anything for love.
Anything you've been dreaming of.
But I just won't do that!
[x3]

But I'll never stop dreaming of you,
Every night of my life.
No way.

And I would do anything for love.
But I won't do that.
No I won't do that.


[Girl]
Will you raise me up, will you help me down?
Will you get me right out of this God forsaken town?
Will you make it all a little less cold?

[Boy]
I can do that. Oh I can do that.

[Girl] 
Will you cater to every fantasy I've got?
Will you hose me down with holy water, if I get too hot? Hot!
Will you take me places I've never known?

[Boy] 
Now I can do that! Oh oh now, I can do that!

[Girl] 
After awhile you'll forget everything.
It was a brief interlude 
And a midsummer night's fling,
And you'll see that it's time to move on.

[Boy]
I won't do that. I won't do that.

[Girl}
I know the territory, I've been around,
It'll all turn to dust and will all fall down,
Sooner or later, you'll be screwing around.

[Boy] 
I won't do that. No, I won't do that.

Anything for love, 
Oh, I would do anything for love,
I would do anything for love, 
But I won't do that.
No, I won't do that.


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1KLWkBOOsk]YouTube - Psychostick -- Orgasm = Love[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Ummmmm ...


----------



## JBeukema

Sorry, you prefer the sensitive types?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sp6zoc84NcU"]YouTube - TRUE COMPANION - Marc Cohn[/ame]


Baby i've been searching like everybody else
Can't say nothing different about myself
Sometimes i'm an angel
And sometimes i'm cruel
And when it comes to love
I'm just another fool
Yes, i'll climb a mountain
I'm gonna swim the sea
There ain't no act of god girl
Could keep you safe from me
My arms are reaching out
Out across this canyon
I'm asking you to be my true companion
True companion
True companion

So don't you dare and try to walk away
I've got my heart set on our wedding day
I've got this vision of a girl in white
Made my decision that it's you allright
And when i take your hand
I'll watch my heart set sail
I'll take my trembling fingers

And i'll lift up your veil
Then i'll take you home
And with wild abandon
Make love to you just like a true companion
You are my true companion
I got a true companion
True companion

When the years have done irreparable harm
I can see us walking slowly arm in arm
Just like the couple on the corner do
'cause girl i will always be in love with you
And when i look in your eyes
I'll still see that spark
Until the shadows fall
Until the room grows dark
Then when i leave this earth
I'll be with the angels standin'
I'll be out there waiting for my true companion
Just for my true companion
True companion
True companion


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Sorry, you prefer the sensitive types?



Yeah, I'm not into all the stuff in the previous song.  Sorry.


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9UdfVtf3-U]YouTube - One - Vince Gill (with Lyrics onscreen & in description)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bD5U6EClOPs]YouTube - Kenny Loggins-A Love Song[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2JK78-goxQ]YouTube - Staind - All I Want (video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Good memories and some not as good ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSBH6bTZPro]YouTube - Chris LeDoux - Look At You Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDUOcHg5ijg]YouTube - Thompson Square - Are You Gonna Kiss Me Or Not[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIjkVn_ro0g]YouTube - Don&#39;t You Wanna Stay - Jason Aldean (ft. Kelly Clarkson)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZo-_OM5rF4]YouTube - Steve Holy - Love Don&#39;t Run NEW SINGLE HD W/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NH2IrsPJxc]YouTube - Jared Leto - You And me[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAP9AF6DCu4]YouTube - The Calling - Wherever You Will Go[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJk6gZuPKRE]YouTube - finger eleven - Paralyzer (Video)[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4S1QhSLErk&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Currington- Let Me Down Easy[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojScwmRGHlM]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - You Found Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YUS3HJaZSE]YouTube - LEO SAYER - WHEN I NEED YOU[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZFQgqhNoEI]YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Something&#39;s Got a Hold On Me (Burlesque)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv829hUuYAM]YouTube - Def Leppard - Two Steps Behind[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## LumpyPostage

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OsOLE9tt24]YouTube - Sonny & Cher & Donny & Marie Osmond Silly Love Songs The Sonny & Cher TV Show 70s[/ame]

It takes 2 minutes to get to the sweet sweet magic.


----------



## waltky

Can't live, If livin' is without you...

Uncle Ferd says somebody oughta shot dat boy...

... ya don't never wanna tell a woman ya can't live w/o her...

... `less ya wannabe hen-pecked for the rest o' yer life.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYtd3VwBigo]YouTube - My Darkest Days - Without You Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K76kGhxHnvk]YouTube - Jackson 5 - Never Can Say Goodbye[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjhCEhWiKXk]YouTube - Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are [Official Video][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TbHIhEP53U&NR=1]YouTube - Big & Rich - Lost In This Moment (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgJXbIP83A8]YouTube - Randy Travis - Forever And Ever, Amen (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJDAmXHHfuM&feature=related]YouTube - Muse - unintended[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KVG3WynWek]YouTube - TOMMY JAMES- " YOU&#39;RE SO EASY TO LOVE "[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56JmHYYh1y8&feature=related]YouTube - ONE TWO THREE AND I FELL - Tommy James And The Shondells, 1968.[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvlhHJNppQg&feature=related]YouTube - Klymaxx - I Miss You[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXqYw_II6Pc]YouTube - Parachute - Kiss Me Slowly (w/ Lady Antebellum Intro)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCmu0mKy0dk&feature=related]YouTube - Saving Abel Angel Without wings w/ lyrics HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atxUuldUcfI&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLL5y5bs7Pwj0]YouTube - Journey - Any Way You Want It[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3p3tJir9u0]YouTube - As Fast As I Could- Josh Turner[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H60-z5DIbn0]YouTube - Lionel Richie - You Are[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkmc22-1Hh0]YouTube - Lionel Richie - Cinderella[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

Where is the "How to get videos to post 101" ???


----------



## Phoenix

1melissa3 said:


> Where is the "How to get videos to post 101" ???



Just copy the web address (starts with "http" at the top of the YouTube page and paste it in this message box.


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqTLlHkfSC4]YouTube - The Eagles - Love Will Keep Us Alive[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc]YouTube - reo speedwagon - i wish you were there[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0SyALaWR08]YouTube - Martina McBride - My Baby Loves Me[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EXh2ZJ9VVY]YouTube - Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (Video)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8RboyiVduQ&feature=related"]YouTube - For Always: Wall-e[/ame]

I close my eyes and there in the shadows I see your light
You come to me out of my dreams across the night

You take my hand 
though you may be so many stars away
I know that our spirits and souls are one
We've circled the moon and we've touched the sun
So here we'll stay

For always, forever
Beyond here and on to eternity
For always, forever
For us there's no time and no space
No barrier love won't erase
Wherever you go
I still know
In my heart you will be
With me

From this day on I'm certain that I'll never be alone
I know what my heart must have always known
That love has a power that's all its own

And for always, forever
Now we can fly
And for always and always
We will go on beyond goodbye

For always, forever
Beyond here and on to eternity
For always and ever
You'll be a part of me

And for always, forever
A thousand tomorrows may cross the sky
And for always and always
We will go on 
beyond goodbye


----------



## JBeukema

Mein Licht


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEVIeErWcnU&feature=related]YouTube - Evanescence - Anywhere[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3AmY5HXzgA]YouTube - Barenaked Ladies - Call And Answer (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFw6LRay2ts&feature=youtube_gdata]YouTube - The Ultimate Internet Love Song[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltRwmgYEUr8]YouTube - My Girl[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MclSSoOBt3Q&feature=related]YouTube - Saigon Kick - Love Is On The Way [HD][/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h43VhgiYQgI&feature=related]YouTube - All I Ask Of You (Andrew Lloyd Webber)[/ame]

All I Ask Of You
Song Version By: Cliff Richard and Sarah Brightham

(RAOUL)
No more talk of darkness
Forget these wide-eyed fears
I'm here, nothing can harm you
My words will warm and calm you

Let me be your freedom
Let daylight dry your tears
I'm here, with you, beside you
To guard you and to guide you

(CHRISTINE)
Say you love me every waking moment
turn my head with talk of summertime
Say you need me with you now and always
Promise me that all you say is true
That's all I ask of you

(RAOUL)
Let me be your shelter
Let me be your light
You're safe, no one will find you,
Your fears are far behind you.

(CHRISTINE)
All I want is freedom
A world with no more night
And you, always beside me
To hold me and to hide me

(RAOUL)
Then say you'll share with me one love, one lifetime
Let me lead you from your solitude
Say you need me with you, here beside you,
Anywhere you go, let me go too,
That's all I ask of you

(CHRISTINE)
Say you'll share with me one love, one lifetime
Say the word and I will follow you

(TOGETHER)
Share each day with me
Each night, each morning

(CHRISTINE)
Say you love me!

(RAOUL)
You know I do.

(TOGETHER)
Love me, that's all I ask of you.


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qZyj_F3W7M]YouTube - emigrate - let me break (FULL)[/ame]

I would live for you and break my heart in two
 I would give for you like only fools would do
 I would hear you out and tell you all I could
 I would take your doubt and show you what I should

 Let me break, let me break you down
 For your sake, I will break you down

 I would try for you, try to walk you through
 I would fight for you to prove that I am true

 Let me break, let me break you down
 For your sake, I will break you down
 Break, break down, break, break down

 I would choose for you, alleviate your pain
 I would lose for you again and again
 Let me break for your sake

 Let me break, let me break you down
 For your sake, I will break you down
 Let me break, let me break you down
 For your sake, I will break you down
 Break, break down, break, break down


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## HUGGY

Gunny said:


> Said1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I take my last submission back......flashbacks to middle school dances. :LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allison Krauss is only one notch less hot than Reba.
Click to expand...


Careful Sport that's some skinny ice.  Are you tryin to really make me mad? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOrROmn9Z4k]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Everything (Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICDTVunkf6I&NR=1]YouTube - Michael Bublé - Hold On (Lyric Video)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GP7zpdwo3Xo&NR=1]YouTube - Nickelback - Far Away[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Jxnt-QY-j4]YouTube - Wayne Fontana & The Mindbenders (NME-1965)[/ame]

The purpose of a man is to love a woman,  
And the purpose of a woman is to love a man,  
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play 
The game of love, love, la la la la la love 

It started long ago in the Garden of Eden 
When Adam said to Eve, baby, you're for me 
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play 
The game of love, love, la la la la la love 

Come on baby 'cause the time is right 
Love your daddy with all your might 
Put your arms around me, hold me tight 
Play the game of love 

The purpose of a man is to love a woman,  
And the purpose of a woman is to love a man,  
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play 
The game of love, love, la la la la la love 

The purpose of a man is to love a woman,  
And the purpose of a woman is to love a man,  
So come on baby let's start today, come on baby let's play 
The game of love, love, la la la la la love 

Come on baby 'cause the time is right 
Love your daddy with all your might 
Put your arms around me, hold me tight 
Play the game of love 

The game of love, (love), love, (love), la la la la la love 
The game of love, (love), love, (love), la la la la la love 

The game of love baby, the game of la la la la love 
The game of love baby, the game of la la la la love


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZK0GmiSMNGI]YouTube - Cascada-Everytime We Touch[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Cascada-Everytime We Touch



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IATz8ZVTALo]YouTube - Sometimes When We Touch - Dan Hill - Official Video 1994[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Redneck looooove ...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m7aMk5C1qU]YouTube - Keith Anderson - Pickin&#39; Wildflowers[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

More redneck - yes, redneck, JB - love.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tiPndMqxLQ]YouTube - Brad Paisley - Ticks (Live)[/ame]

Every time you take a sip
In this smoky atmosphere
You press that bottle to your lips
And I wish I was your beer
In the small there of your back
Your jeans are playing peekaboo
I'd like to see the other half of your butterfly tattoo.

Hey that gives me an idea
Let's get out of this bar
Drive out into the country
And find a place to park.

'Cause I'd like to see you out in the moonlight
I'd like to kiss you way back in the sticks
I'd like to walk you through a field of wildflowers
And I'd like to check you for ticks.

I know the perfect little path
Out in these woods I used to hunt
Don't worry babe I've got your back
And I've also got your front
I'd hate to waste a night like this

I'll keep you safe you wait and see
The only thing allowed to crawl all over you when we get there is me.

You know every guy in here tonight
Would like to take you home
But I've got way more class than them
Babe that ain't what I want.

'Cause I'd like to see you out in the moonlight
I'd like to kiss you way back in the sticks
I'd like to walk you through a field of wildflowers
And I'd like to check you for ticks.

You never know where one might be
There's lots of places that are hard to reach
I gotcha.

I'd like to see you out in the moonlight
I'd like to kiss you baby way back in the sticks
I'd like to walk you through a field of wildflowers
And I'd like to check you for ticks.

I'd sure like to check you for ticks...


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb2stN7kH28&feature=related]YouTube - Taylor Swift - Our Song[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

Sappy Sappy Sappy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXgt_Aol4NA&feature=related]YouTube - Air Supply - "Even the Nights Are Better" Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOTf5VbkJ70&feature=related]YouTube - Air Supply[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk5cU2vkca0&feature=artistob&playnext=1&list=TLQpyraaHEIdE]YouTube - Air Supply - Now And Forever[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojScwmRGHlM&feature=related]YouTube - Kelly Clarkson - You Found Me (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0&feature=related]YouTube - The four tops - I can&#39;t help myself - Live HQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRvhyPGyNc&feature=related]YouTube - reo speedwagon - i wish you were there[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrVlPrZwJ2g]YouTube - I Dare You[/ame]

God only knows how I've needed a friend
Who can see through the boldness and pride
Someone strong enough to put my faith in
Someone willing to let me inside
So be a man
And be my man

[First Chorus:]
I dare you to need me like nobody else
I dare you to feel me like you've never felt
I dare you to want to want
Want to be good to me

Baby you've got your reasons dangling
from kite strings
Can you open your hands and let them fly
I know you won't always say and do the
right things
But some things are worth a try
If you can
Be my man

[Second Chorus:]
I dare you to know me like I've never known
I dare you to show me that I can be shown
Dare you to want to want
Want to be good to me

[Bridge:]
Tell me I'm
Tell me I'm the one who deserves you
And every time
Every time you know that you want to
Yeah, I dare you

[Third Chorus:]
I dare you to hold me like you never
will - again
Kiss me and leave the earth standing still
Dare you to want to want

[Repeat First Chorus]

Yeah, I dare you to want to want
Want to be good to me


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DALB6WOQiUU]YouTube - Def Leppard - Come Undone[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPUJIbXN0WY&feature=related]YouTube - Michael Bublé - "Everything" Official Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UecPqm2Dbes&feature=feedu]YouTube - Tonight (I&#39;m Lovin&#39; You)[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Association - Everything That Touches You 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfL_48K2ZFY]YouTube - The Association - Everything That Touches You[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Association Never My Love Lyrics

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=munErg-ykYU&feature=related]YouTube - The Association Never My Love Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Intense

CLASSICS IV- " SPOOKY " 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUf4F9VXo_s]YouTube - CLASSICS IV- " SPOOKY "[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Traces Classics IV 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pTuzWDreO8&feature=related]YouTube - Traces Classics IV[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Classics IV featuring Dennis Yost - Stormy 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSuO7Vtlzo&feature=related]YouTube - Classics IV featuring Dennis Yost - Stormy[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Cowsills - The Rain, the Park and Other Things

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q6fLhnwEKk]YouTube - The Cowsills - The Rain, the Park and Other Things[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams - Don't You Care

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zir1FpgP630&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Don&#39;t You Care[/ame]


----------



## Intense

The Buckinghams Susan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIacsdOfKAQ&feature=related]YouTube - The Buckinghams Susan[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOwRHLZuZa4]YouTube - &#x202a;Falling in - Lifehouse&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaKDOYTZbJg]YouTube - &#x202a;Smash Mouth - I&#39;m a Believer (Lyrics) (Shrek)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVCRgI2Ld7U&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;THE BELLAMY BROTHERS "If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iht3kKsrrOo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bellamy Brothers - Like She&#39;s Not Yours&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

I love the Bellamy Brothers *lola*


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdzftlldtZk&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bellamy Brothers - Crazy From The Heart&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Over You - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk4HX3kqUjo&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Over You - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

GROOVY SITUATION/GENE CHANDLER 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDM1Rh3KxeM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;GROOVY SITUATION/GENE CHANDLER&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

YOUR LOVE KEEPS LIFTIN ME (HIGHER AND HIGHER) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMWqzHvSMvw]YouTube - &#x202a;YOUR LOVE KEEPS LIFTIN ME (HIGHER AND HIGHER)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Herman's Hermits: There's A Kind Of Hush All Over The World (original) (vinyl)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6FniOt4AV8]YouTube - &#x202a;Herman&#39;s Hermits: There&#39;s A Kind Of Hush All Over The World (original) (vinyl)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good (1965)_HQ

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxDh2sYQRpo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Herman&#39;s Hermits - I&#39;m Into Something Good (1965)_HQ&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veyPHzxNjog]YouTube - &#x202a;Buddy Holly - Not Fade Away&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Maybe Baby-Buddy Holly and the Crickets-original song-1957

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEHNFxXkILM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Maybe Baby-Buddy Holly and the Crickets-original song-1957&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1kDmnHyOBg]YouTube - &#x202a;Phil Collins: Easy Lover&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

OMG .....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UecPqm2Dbes&feature=fvsr]YouTube - &#x202a;Tonight (I'm Lovin' You)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqZTm5n9xHw]YouTube - &#x202a;Enrique Iglesias - Ring my bells&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=losq4T3yONs&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Chicago-You&#39;re the Inspiration (Lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Chicago - Colour My World

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74_SSQNNY0Y&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Chicago - Colour My World&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=006FFvIg3kc]YouTube - &#x202a;Unchained Melody&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3HrtmQkpJ4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Exile She&#39;s A Miracle Live 1990&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gBP63bev30&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The First Time - Surface&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Z3GuV_L6s]YouTube - &#x202a;Mark Chesnutt - When You Love Her Like Crazy&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

We'll Sing In The Sunshine- Gale Garnett- 1964

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kzeCjluvxU]YouTube - &#x202a;We&#39;ll Sing In The Sunshine- Gale Garnett- 1964&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## smokin_kat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C00ffeNR5zw]YouTube - &#x202a;I WANT TO KNOW WHAT LOVE IS - FOREIGNER - (1984)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cu6pclWsxzs&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Bad English - When I See You Smile&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gHjFzdyTxY]YouTube - &#x202a;When i&#39;m with you - Sheriff (rare live version)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

Frank Sinatra - Call Me (Reprise 1966) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wDs-CZ0J0s&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - &#x202a;Frank Sinatra - Call Me (Reprise 1966)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

NANCY SINATRA - Sugar Town 1967

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjsh2j7W6Bo&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;NANCY SINATRA - Sugar Town 1967&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh403lU3A0c]YouTube - &#x202a;Vince Gill - Feels Like Love (Live at CMA 2000)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

Did I post this already? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsC_SARyPzk]YouTube - &#x202a;Phil Collins - A Groovy Kind Of Love (Official Music Video)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Oh well, it's awesome a hundred times :-*


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmSOrwQXtH8&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Vonda Shepard - Hooked On A Feeling&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sd0W1RyMnE&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Phil Collins Against All Odds(Take A Look At Me Now)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k56PD_IwkQo]YouTube - &#x202a;Colony 5 - Imaginary Girl&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]

Like anyone brittle
 I am too shy to believe you
 you can not be serious
 cause this, this can't be true

 It must be wondrously empowering
 To own a soul like you own mine
 I'm tempted to fly with the angels
 That dances up and down my spine

 Cause you,
 You are too perfect
 You are the final,
 the absolute

 Cause you,
 You are too perfect
 You are the final,
 the absolute

 Unprepared to be turned upside down
 Being in the sky and watching the world
 It's usually the other way around
 I pray to god you're not an imaginary girl

 Cause you,
 You are too perfect
 You are the final,
 the absolute

 Cause you,
 You are too perfect
 You are the final,
 the absolute

 Cause you,
 You are too perfect
 You are the final,
 the absolute

 Cause you,
 You are too perfect
 You are the final,
 the absolute​


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpEBFh0xlAE]YouTube - &#x202a;B.J. Thomas - Oh me, Oh my (I&#39;m a fool for you baby) (HQ AUDIO)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evvr3_8PKmY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Forever By Your Side - The Manhattans&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4vlthJImVw&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;The Manhattans - Shinning Star&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMotYE0lVAM&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - I Could Not Love You More&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWzH_2ES1KY&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Bee Gees - My Lover&#39;s Prayer&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naamJa0jln0]YouTube - &#x202a;JOHNNY RIVERS- "THEN YOU CAN TELL ME GOODBYE"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5pUOVC50Y8]YouTube - &#x202a;Journey - Open Arms (Live)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idE1lsqG2Vc&feature=relmfu]YouTube - &#x202a;Journey - When You Love A Woman&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaFJcJO3RH4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lionel Richie - Three times a lady&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Shadow




----------



## Shadow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsWGY_0YgOU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Lionel richie - good morning (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

I will always love you [Sax] 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2sBQ8RROr4&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;I will always love you [Sax]&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

B.J. THOMAS & KENNY ROGERS DUET 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti-i3YxDTgI&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;B.J. THOMAS & KENNY ROGERS DUET&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Intense

ELVIS PRESLEY: Kentucky Rain 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU2U3QAUGak&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;ELVIS PRESLEY: Kentucky Rain&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

Absolute favorite song and video...


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lE6Htee0sA&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Air Supply - Making Love Out of Nothing At All&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXgt_Aol4NA&NR=1&feature=fvwp]YouTube - &#x202a;Air Supply - "Even the Nights Are Better" Music Video&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohg6jtoAN80&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Here I am (Air Supply)&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

And the darkest hour is just before dawn.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNnnWfUpYGg]&#x202a;B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
B.J. Thomas - Hooked on a Feeling


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4GjQUT3hnw&feature=related]&#x202a;Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Mercy - Love (Can Make You Happy)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl8O7NHkrPY&feature=related]&#x202a;Oliver - Good Morning Starshine / Jean&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Oliver - Good Morning Starshine / Jean


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0sTpZja6JQ&feature=related]&#x202a;Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin&#39; In Love&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Hamilton, Joe Frank & Reynolds - Fallin' In Love


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-ToR5YyBdQ]&#x202a;The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
The Four Tops "Still Waters Run Deep" (1970)


----------



## lilbug

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9AZ5BFmh68&feature=related]&#x202a;Bryan Adam - When You Love Someone&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Here are four-in-one....each more touching that the previous......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmQvyTWfQEA]&#x202a;Lou Carter -- I Got A Rose Between My Toes and Three More Songs&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_96uyfmqgo&feature=related]&#x202a;LEO SAYER-When I Need You&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## lilbug

HenryBHough said:


> Here are four-in-one....each more touching that the previous......
> 
> &#x202a;Lou Carter -- I Got A Rose Between My Toes and Three More Songs&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube



These are hilarious!    What a romantic that Lou was!!  If you're feelin' down about a break-up, these are better than a whole gallon of Ben and Jerry's double chocolate fudge!


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiozPXDHnYc]&#x202a;Carlos SANTANA/ GYPSY WOMAN&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]
Carlos SANTANA/ GYPSY WOMAN


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPUE8aEn20M&feature=fvst]Don Henley - Taking You Home (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CVJFQkPkCg&feature=related]The American Breed - Bend Me, Shape Me - YouTube[/ame]
The American Breed - Bend Me, Shape Me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lN_KC_XnW4&feature=related]Five Americans - Western Union 45rpm - YouTube[/ame]
Five Americans - Western Union 45rpm


----------



## Intense

Everyone's Gone To The Moon - Jonathan King (1965)


----------



## California Girl

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFEONip5k_k]On my Honor - Donna Summer Version Original - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmJ1AqtTuyo&feature=related]The Toys .......A Lovers Concerto - YouTube[/ame]
The Toys .......A Lovers Concerto


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU_rqm7WPPI]TOMMY ROE - " DIZZY" - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY ROE - " DIZZY"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XgdpQooAWk&feature=related]TOMMY ROE- " CINNAMON " - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY ROE- " CINNAMON "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlUai6D7xh4]TOMMY ROE- " JAM UP AND JELLY TIGHT " - YouTube[/ame]
TOMMY ROE- " JAM UP AND JELLY TIGHT "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzPQe8JYJns&feature=related]Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969) - YouTube[/ame]
Jr Walker & The All Stars - What Does It Take (1969)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL6SIAh2nqk&feature=related]Jump dance.... Junior Walker. &#39;I aint goin nowhere&#39;. - YouTube[/ame]
Jump dance.... Junior Walker. 'I aint goin nowhere'.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OP54laB-nU&feature=related]Herb Alpert: This Guy&#39;s In Love With You (Bacharach, David, 1968) - YouTube[/ame]
Herb Alpert: This Guy's In Love With You (Bacharach, David, 1968)


----------



## percysunshine

I have not read all 2,600 something posts, but I would be suprised if Barry Manilow was not in there somewhere.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHaRptTNBTI]Barry Manilow - Mandy - YouTube[/ame]
Barry Manilow - Mandy


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWF3Y2VEl2E]Gene Pitney - Every Breath I Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rSvVt82Mo4&feature=related]Billy Stewart - Sitting In The Park (Original Stereo) - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Stewart - Sitting In The Park (Original Stereo)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8OD56xaY_Y&feature=related]Billy Stewart - "Summertime" (1966) - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Stewart - "Summertime" (1966)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfm24LUL1C0&feature=related]Billy Stewart - I Do Love You - YouTube[/ame]
Billy Stewart - I Do Love You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70p6GYk5fpU&feature=related]Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady - YouTube[/ame]
Bob Welch - Sentimental Lady


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9YamMiqQ0I&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL28CFCC91E2DE87F3]The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967 - YouTube[/ame]
The Buckinghams "Mercy Mercy Mercy" 1967


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shGIJup8ZZw&feature=related]The Happenings - I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin/Ira Gershwin Cover) - YouTube[/ame]
The Happenings - I Got Rhythm (George Gershwin/Ira Gershwin Cover)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoKVl_CHWq8&feature=related]The Rascals A Girl Like You - YouTube[/ame]
The Rascals A Girl Like You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBQffWg8oWA]Petula Clark & Bobby Darin - All I Have To Do Is Dream - YouTube[/ame]
Petula Clark & Bobby Darin - All I Have To Do Is Dream


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPwSu1ETx2A&feature=related]Jackie Wilson-Higher And Higher - YouTube[/ame]
Jackie Wilson-Higher And Higher


----------



## Ropey

Jay and the Americans - Gypsy Woman 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-kQfC-ot1A]JAY AND THE AMERICANS - "GYPSY WOMAN" - YouTube[/ame]

And taken to the top by Brian Hyland

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6mju5xqo3M&feature=related]BRIAN HYLAND- " GYPSY WOMAN " - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsBpczOCMgo&feature=related]Kylie Minogue, can&#39;t get you out of my head - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H52tahoMUjs&feature=related]BECAUSE - Dave Clark Five - YouTube[/ame]
BECAUSE - Dave Clark Five


----------



## lilbug

bryanadams&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol0ZyaGG5H4]The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street - YouTube[/ame]
The Moments - Love On A Two Way Street


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvR60Wg9R7Q]Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh8MIp2FOhc&ob=av2e]Bon Jovi - I&#39;ll Be There For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFeB7zTGesk]Ray Charles - I Can&#39;t Stop Lovin You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9-026ZCKR8]The Honey Drippers - Sea Of Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OH4odHVfF5E]At This Moment - Billy Vera - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fcd3XuQwDQQ]You Are The First, My Last, My Everything (Barry White) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs&feature=fvwrel]Starland Vocal Band - AFTERNOON DELIGHT(1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

I Go to Pieces - Peter & Gordon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB6l4i-zA_Q]I Go to Pieces - Peter & Gordon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7MIaIain7I]Michael Grimm - You Don&#39;t Know Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

BDBoop said:


> Michael Grimm - You Don't Know Me - YouTube



Amazing, isn't he?  OMGorsh *he*arts*


----------



## Iridescence

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M-2BFS6Jxc"]Enrique Iglesias - Addicted - YouTube[/ame]

I don't have to wonder how many women's (and men's) heads and hearts his arts adds and aids.... wow. *kiss kiss*


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFpsDAL4oKE]Dan Baird (Georgia Satellites) - I Love You Period - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVk4vENObiI&feature=relmfu]Enrique Iglesias - Heartbeat ft. Nicole Scherzinger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Oh. My. This one's new to me. I know the original, but this was made for him.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J86CRxMhLA]Michael Grimm - Fallin&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p_deqVPR-w&feature=related]Classics IV - "Stormy" (1968) - YouTube[/ame]
Classics IV - "Stormy" (1968)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khVdaaiwWPM&feature=related]"Traces" {lyrics} by the Classics IV - YouTube[/ame]
"Traces" {lyrics} by the Classics IV


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OvscukVmfE&feature=related]Classics IV - Sunny - YouTube[/ame]
Classics IV - Sunny


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRnw9pjvCQ]Going Out Of My Head - YouTube[/ame]
Going Out Of My Head


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmEBBskGizY&feature=related]Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony & The Imperials - YouTube[/ame]
Hurt So Bad - Little Anthony & The Imperials


----------



## BDBoop

How I feel today (sans the love of another).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crWGGy2oBT0]Top of the World - Carpenters - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JywK_5bT8z0&feature=related]Sugar Sugar - The Archies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

More Michael.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEuTdRrO7BE]Michael Grimm *New CD - You Don&#39;t Know Me* - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a__ORpqVZg]Smokie - Living next door to Alice 1977[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BKt07B3A6U]Daydream Believer - Monkeys with Davy Jones [/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTzGMEfbnAw]Juice Newton - Angel Of The Morning[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YXVMCHG-Nk]Damien Rice - The Blower&#39;s Daughter - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-idDbIfGvw]Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EXh2ZJ9VVY&ob=av2e]Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rocko

mea culpa if posted.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzhbGaCwBzs]Be my baby - The Ronettes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqDkK1K5k4Q]Freddie Jackson-You Are My Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj_Awef8p-I&feature=g-vrec&context=G20868bcRVAAAAAAAADg]Michael Bublé - Kissing A Fool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## froggy

Bad Company - If You Needed Somebody (HQ) - YouTube


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ZKIX0ICZo]RAY PRICE - For The Good Times - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JeS49eftoE&ob=av2n]George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today (LIVE) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

